# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Outubro 2017



## Davidmpb (1 Out 2017 às 10:57)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Out 2017 às 11:38)

Boas,

E começar o mês de Outubro com uma rajada de *84 km/h*(aqui foi certamente aos 90 km/h), han? surreal a nortada violenta que se abateu por cá de madrugada, certamente que foi aos *100 km/h* nos locais do costume aqui do concelho. 
Felizmente tudo calmo, logo deve acelerar um bom bocado mas longe do que se passou de madrugada.
Este ano consegui ter rajada maxima de *84 km/h* em Setembro e Outubro, é obra.
Esta manhã  como é normal havia algumas marcas do vendaval, caixotes do lixos deitados, publicidades de partidos politicos arrancados, ou pendurados mas todos disfigurados, alguns galhos e pouco mais. A zona está vacinada para estes vendavais, menos mal.

O AROME tem estado realmente bem, mancha de rajada de 90 km/h para aqui.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (1 Out 2017 às 11:58)

Bom dia, Já nos 27,7ºC vai ser uma semana de autêntico calor, isto em Outubro enfim...


----------



## miguel (1 Out 2017 às 12:12)

Boas

Ai esta Agosto! Ups Outubro...

Mínima de 17,2ºC

Agora céu limpo, vento quase nulo e 26,6ºC


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (1 Out 2017 às 12:45)

Dia bastante quente , parece que tamos em Julho , neste momento 27,3 graus .


----------



## joselamego (1 Out 2017 às 12:52)

Em viagem do Porto até Lisboa, de Comboio ...
Aqui a poucos km de Santarém, já  estão 26°C
Dia e semana quente em perspetiva 
Céu com algumas nuvens altas 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (1 Out 2017 às 13:31)

*30.7ºC*


----------



## André Filipe Bom (1 Out 2017 às 13:46)

31,6ºC viva o verão.


----------



## joselamego (1 Out 2017 às 14:06)

29,5°C
Parque das nações , Lisboa 





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (1 Out 2017 às 14:46)

Já estão *31,8℃ *


----------



## criz0r (1 Out 2017 às 14:56)

Boa tarde,

E lá chegámos novamente aos 30,4ºC. 
A humidade está nos 33% e o vento sopra fraco de NE.


----------



## david 6 (1 Out 2017 às 15:12)

*33ºC*


----------



## miguel (1 Out 2017 às 15:17)

O bafo já é incrivel, estão *32,3℃*


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Out 2017 às 17:29)

Boas,
*
Resumo do fim de semana por cá.*

Sábado
Temperatura minima: *16,2ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *20,6ºC*
Velocidade máxima de vento: *56 km/h*
Rajada máxima de vento: *77 km/h*

Domingo
Temperatura minima: *16,9ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *25,4ºC*
Velocidade máxima de vento: *55 km/h*
Rajada máxima de vento: *84 km/h
*
Registos de vento dignos de nortada violenta, faço ideia os valores no meu telhado.


----------



## miguel (1 Out 2017 às 18:02)

Maxima de hoje *33,3°C*

Agora estão 29,0°C


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (1 Out 2017 às 18:20)

Máxima de hoje foi de 31.7 graus . 

Neste momento tenho 27.1 graus , amanhã vai ser um dia muito quente , amanhã deve ir aos 36/37 graus , enfim continuamos nisto .


----------



## david 6 (1 Out 2017 às 19:41)

máxima: *33.6ºC **(+7.4ºC)*
minima: *14.0ºC *(-1.0ºC)
actual: *25.8ºC*

e cheira a fumo, enfim...


----------



## jamestorm (1 Out 2017 às 21:16)

Por Alenquer 29 ºC de maxima hoje, dia com uma luz estranha que penso ter a ver com algumas nuvens que houve e algum fumo na atmosfera.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Out 2017 às 06:37)

24,8 graus!!
Incrível, maldita lestada...


----------



## André Filipe Bom (2 Out 2017 às 09:00)

Bom dia Máxima de ontem foi de 33,6ºC, hoje por esta hora estão 18,1ºC e mais uma vez céu limpo.


----------



## criz0r (2 Out 2017 às 09:10)

Bons dias,

No dia de Sábado atingi os 40,3km/h de rajada máxima, ficou um pouco aquém do que era a previsão do Arpége.
A máxima ontem foi até aos *31,5ºC*, hoje deve disparar. A mínima acabou por não ser tropical e chegou aos *18,8ºC*.

Actuais 20,0ºC,74% h.r e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## miguel (2 Out 2017 às 10:05)

Mínima tropical de 20,7℃

Agora estão 26,2℃


----------



## david 6 (2 Out 2017 às 11:12)

*29.0ºC...*
esta temperatura a esta hora já estou a ver onde vai parar à tarde...


----------



## André Filipe Bom (2 Out 2017 às 11:14)

Já estão 29,4ºC.


----------



## miguel (2 Out 2017 às 11:33)

*30,8ºC* com vento nulo..


----------



## André Filipe Bom (2 Out 2017 às 11:51)

miguel disse:


> *30,8ºC* com vento nulo..



Aqui estão 30,9ºC vai ser uma tarde de trabalho de sufoco isto em Outubro surreal.


----------



## david 6 (2 Out 2017 às 12:09)

*31.1ºC*


----------



## miguel (2 Out 2017 às 12:16)

já com *32,0ºC*, isto hoje deve ir aos 35ºC ou até mais!


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Out 2017 às 12:17)

Boas,

Minima: *19,5ºC*
Actual: *29,6ºC
*
Muito calor.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (2 Out 2017 às 13:01)

33ºC, muito bom.


----------



## WMeteo (2 Out 2017 às 13:17)

Boa tarde,

Dia segue com sol, céu limpo, vento praticamente nulo e claro, o destaque vai para o calor.


----------



## criz0r (2 Out 2017 às 13:55)

Boas,

*31,2ºC* por aqui. Já estou realmente farto disto .


----------



## david 6 (2 Out 2017 às 14:00)

*34.0ºC*


----------



## criz0r (2 Out 2017 às 14:10)

Temperatura a subir em velocidade foguete!

*32,1ºC* actuais.


----------



## MSantos (2 Out 2017 às 14:41)

Boas!

Calor também em Leiria...

Temperaturas de 31/32ºC nas estações do WU aqui na zona.


----------



## miguel (2 Out 2017 às 14:59)

Já foi aos 34.3℃, agora estão 33,8℃


----------



## Maria Papoila (2 Out 2017 às 15:17)

Está cá um calor na Avenida da Liberdade ... O termómetro marca 32º e o sol queima. Sopra uma brisa quente e seca. Ui


----------



## criz0r (2 Out 2017 às 15:29)

Insuportável este calor, o vento a correr a 5km/h aqui na Cova da Piedade não consegue aliviar os *34,0ºC* que se fazem sentir neste momento. 
A humidade situa-se nos 23% na hora perigosa.


----------



## miguel (2 Out 2017 às 15:52)

*34,6℃*


----------



## david 6 (2 Out 2017 às 16:42)

*35.3ºC*


----------



## Teya (2 Out 2017 às 17:03)

Boa tarde, já chegou ao 34ºC agora sigo com 31,2ºC.


----------



## srr (2 Out 2017 às 17:11)

Maxima de 35,2


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (2 Out 2017 às 17:16)

Boas , a temperatura já chegou aos 34.1 graus , agora estão 32.2 graus , que bafo incrível lá fora . ​


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Out 2017 às 17:31)

criz0r disse:


> Insuportável este calor, o vento a correr a 5km/h aqui na Cova da Piedade não consegue aliviar os *34,0ºC* que se fazem sentir neste momento.
> A humidade situa-se nos 23% na hora perigosa.


Boas,
Ás 15h UTC na rede IPMA:
Tomar, Valdonas:*36ºc*
Lousã( Aeródromo): *36ºc
*


----------



## david 6 (2 Out 2017 às 18:28)

máxima: *35.4ºC *(+1.8ºC)
minima: *13.0ºC *(-1.0ºC)
actual: *32.1ºC*

enfim...

de amanhã até quinta feira vou estar no 2º local, Praias Sado, Setúbal


----------



## criz0r (2 Out 2017 às 19:25)

Praticamente 20h e *29,9ºC* actuais. Faço uma vénia a este Verão Outonal.


----------



## miguel (2 Out 2017 às 19:39)

Máxima de hoje de *34,9ºC 
*
Amanha mais do mesmo  Agora estão 29,6ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Out 2017 às 20:05)

Que dia mesmo quente aqui pelo Ribatejo, por este andar devo regar a horta e árvores de fruto até ao Natal.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Out 2017 às 21:39)

Boas noites,

Extremos térmicos: *19,5ºC* / *31,0ºC
*
Neste momento, lestada moderada a  forte e *24,4ºC
*
Aqui no concelho os valores mais altos pertenceram a estação do costume, Murtal-Parede.
*20,7ºC* / *34,0ºC*


----------



## André Filipe Bom (2 Out 2017 às 22:43)

Boa noite, que dia autêntico de verão, a máxima por aqui foi de 35,7ºC e por agora ainda estão 26,1ºC, enfim amanhã mais do mesmo, de refererir que bati a máxima deste mê que era de 34ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Out 2017 às 23:05)

Máxima de *33,5ºC*, mínima de *16,5ºC.
*
Semana de Verão, nada a acrescentar, já estou farto de calor desde Junho por isso nem vale a pena reclamar mais...


----------



## david 6 (3 Out 2017 às 00:06)

20.9ºC


----------



## criz0r (3 Out 2017 às 01:32)

Boa noite,

Ainda com 23,8ºC, não é qualquer País que rivaliza com os trópicos .
Vai soprando uma brisa fraca variável.


----------



## srr (3 Out 2017 às 08:18)

Minima quase  a roçar o tropical 16º50 e já estão 20º

As árvores e vegetação estão como nunca me recordo de ver.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (3 Out 2017 às 08:49)

Bom dia, Minima de 15,7ºC, por agora estão 18,7ºC e céu limpo, o que me espanta é ouvir algumas pessoas a dizerem que isto está tão bom e poderia continuar até ao natal.


----------



## david 6 (3 Out 2017 às 09:42)

minima de 15.7ºC, sigo com 20.0ºC, daqui a minutos vou para Setúbal


----------



## André Filipe Bom (3 Out 2017 às 09:46)

Já estão 22,4ºC.


----------



## jamestorm (3 Out 2017 às 11:03)

Yah é incrível que ha gente a dizer que assim é que está bom e que o calor deve continuar esquecendo-se do desastre que se aproxima se não chover. Os Poços estão nos mínimos de sempre na minha zona. 
Entretanto aqui em Alenquer seguimos com 20 graus.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Out 2017 às 11:29)

Boas,

Minima: *17,9ºC*
Actual: *24,8ºC
*

Ontem a EMA da Lousã(Aerodromo) registou a máxima mais alta da rede IPMA: *37,1ºC *
Infelizmente as estações de Alvega e Barrosinha(Alcácer do Sal) estão off.


Olhando para outros meses de Outubro.
2013- Registo de temperatura máxima: *32,4ºC* (Amareleja)
2014- Registo de temperatura máxima: *35,6ºC* (Faro)
2015- Registo de temperatura máxima: *31,8ºC* (Coruche)
2016- Registo de temperatura máxima: *34,0ºC* (Pegões)


----------



## MSantos (3 Out 2017 às 12:18)

Boas!

Manhã com muito nevoeiro em Leiria, que o Sol começou a "furar" na ultima hora. 

A Temperatura anda na ordem dos 20/21ºC nas estações da zona.


----------



## criz0r (3 Out 2017 às 12:38)

Boa tarde, 

A mínima não chegou a ser tropical e ficou-se nos *18,6ºC*. O dia segue quente (mais um) com 27,4ºC actuais e vento fraco de NNE.


----------



## WMeteo (3 Out 2017 às 14:13)

Boa tarde,

Céu limpo, sol e vento fraco / nulo. 

Salientar que hoje está menos calor do que ontem.


----------



## ct5iul (3 Out 2017 às 14:31)

Bom Tarde 
METEO-ALMADA (CT2IUL)

Temp Max: 30.0 ºC
Temp Mini: 19.3ºC
Rajada Máxima: 16.0 km/h


Temp atual 29.60ºC 14:10

Pressão: 1021.56Hpa 14:10
Intensidade do Vento: 4.1 km/h 14:10
Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direcção do Vento: SW
Temperatura do vento: 28.6ºC 14:10
Ponto de Orvalho: 18.0ºC 14:10
Humidade Relativa:48% 14:10
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora: 0.0 mm
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 5 Moderado 14:10
Altitude: 110Metros

PAGINA DO METEO ALMADA ( Ainda em construção )
http://www.meteo-almada.comunidades.net/







Bom Tarde 
METEO-AJUDA (CT2IUL)

Temp Max: 30.9 ºC
Temp Mini: 18.7ºC
Rajada Máxima: 37.1 km/h


Temp atual 30.2ºC 14:10

Pressão: 1014.11Hpa 14:10
Intensidade do Vento: 18.5 km/h 14:10
Escala de Beaufort : 3
Direcção do Vento: SSW
Temperatura do vento: 18.8ºC 14:10
Ponto de Orvalho: 18.0ºC 14:10
Humidade Relativa:60% 14:10
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora: 0.0 mm
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 5 Moderado 14:10
Altitude: 110Metros

PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/


----------



## André Filipe Bom (3 Out 2017 às 14:48)

Boa tarde, 34,3ºC aqui continuamos na mesma e viva o verão.


----------



## miguel (3 Out 2017 às 15:29)

Bem mais agradável hoje! Estão 24,3℃ e a máxima ate agora foi de 28,7℃


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Out 2017 às 16:07)

Boas.
Sem registos de temperatura por aqui porque a estação do IST está em baixo, mas 31,0ºC atuais no Aeroporto com 40% HR. Ainda assim melhor que ontem, ontem estava um forno ainda maior. Vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## criz0r (3 Out 2017 às 20:53)

Boas,

A máxima acabou por não ser tão alta como ontem e ficou-se pelos *31,3ºC*. 
Por agora estão ainda 25,2ºC,27% de h,r e vento a soprar fraco de Sul.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Out 2017 às 22:03)

Boas,

Extremos térmicos: *17,9ºC* / *29,7ºC*
Foi com alguma surpresa que vi a maxima a subir practicamente aos 30ºC, a suposta descida da máxima acabou por não se verificar, pelos menos na zona onde moro.
T.actual: *20,3ºC*

Falando na seca na serra de Sintra, sei que 2 fontes secaram, a da Peninha e a dos Capuchos.
Já a de Fonte Nova a caminho do Pé da Serra e a fonte do Pisão de Cima correm bem.
Vai ter que chover muito para a rede hidrográfica voltar a ter vida.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (3 Out 2017 às 22:05)

Por aqui a máxima foi de 35,4ºC, agora estão 23,4ºC, vá lá amanhã menos mau um pouco mais fresco.


----------



## miguel (3 Out 2017 às 22:34)

A máxima hoje foi melhor 28,7ºC

Agora está uma noite de Verão 22,8ºC 

Amanha perto dos 30ºC e depois volta a passar os 30ºC bah


----------



## criz0r (4 Out 2017 às 02:24)

Boa noite,

A temperatura está a subir e novamente nos 20,9ºC...nem sei que diga.
O vento sopra fraco de NW.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (4 Out 2017 às 09:11)

Bom dia, finalmente algo diferente, está um belo nevoeiro e estão 12,9ºC, aproveitar agora pois mais logo regressa o calor.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (4 Out 2017 às 09:37)

Ontem cheguei aos 32.3 graus , hoje está mais fresco , mas a partir de amanhã e sempre a aumentar .


----------



## MSantos (4 Out 2017 às 09:41)

Bom dia! 

Manhã de nevoeiro em Leiria, com algum chuvisco associado. Valores de temperatura na ordem dos 16ºC nas estações online.


----------



## WMeteo (4 Out 2017 às 11:14)

Bom dia.

Dia amanheceu totalmente nublado e assim continua até ao momento. Vento fraco / nulo.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (4 Out 2017 às 17:20)

Mais um dia quente para variar , enfim eu já nem sei o que dizer , máxima de 28,5 graus , amanhã vai aos 30 graus , depois é acima dos 30 graus enfim .


----------



## André Filipe Bom (4 Out 2017 às 19:19)

Aqui mais um dia de verão, a máxima foi de 30,2ºC amanhã vai subir novamente, até quando este tempo até quando.


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Out 2017 às 19:27)

Mínima fresca, *15,1ºC* e dava para arrepiar às 7h da manhã, aproveitem bem o pouco frio que tive porque já sabia que durante a tarde seria inferno.

Livecast: Vão a uma janela e tirei foto, o pôr do sol está a vomitar rosa! 

Peço também aos mods para atualizarem os links da página do fórum sff


----------



## AMFC (4 Out 2017 às 19:46)

Foi mais um dia muito quente  sei que há muita gente que adora este tempo mas sinceramente com esta seca e sem previsão de chuva para breve acho que o panorama é bastante pessimista.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Out 2017 às 22:29)

Boas,

T.actual: *16,6ºC*

Na próxima madrugada devem ocorrer boas inversões.
Hoje de manhã estava um Sr.capacete na serra, desloquei-me até lá no treino matinal, ver se depois publico as fotos.
Precipitação oculta valente, nevoeiro estava bem cerrado em algumas zonas, basicamente estava o ambiente mágico sobejamente conhecido em dias de nevoeiro na serra.
_______

Alvega foi ontem aos *37,5ºC*, impressionante a quantidade de dias tão quentes que aquela estação registou desde de Maio/Junho, literalmente um massacre.


----------



## criz0r (4 Out 2017 às 22:35)

Boa noite,

Máxima de *27,4ºC* e dia bem menos quente que os anteriores. Hoje fui até ao Cabo Espichel e surpreendentemente não havia vento praticamente.
Partilho algumas fotos que tirei da paisagem.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Out 2017 às 22:51)

Hoje a inversão da Praia da Rainha vai bem lançada às 22h seguia com apenas *11,8ºC*.


----------



## criz0r (5 Out 2017 às 02:23)

Boa madrugada,

Descida abrupta da temperatura mínima em comparação com as ultimas noites. Estão de momento 16,9ºC e 86% de h.r.


----------



## WMeteo (5 Out 2017 às 13:38)

Boa tarde,

Dia segue com céu limpo e sol. Vento fraco / nulo.
_____

Ainda relativamente ao dia de ontem, o céu nublado existente durante a parte da manhã acabou, a partir do início da tarde, por dar lugar ao sol e céu limpo.


----------



## WHORTAS (5 Out 2017 às 16:00)

Tarde de calor com máxima de 28.1℃
Durante a madrugada a mínima foi de 15.8℃
Temperatura actual de 26.7℃


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Out 2017 às 16:08)

Boas,

Hoje subiu mais do que estava previsto, curioso, pois é a 2ª vez em 3 dias.
Sigo então com uns quentes *28,1ºC*, não corre vento. 
Alguma amplitude, a minima foi de *13,0ºC.*


----------



## david 6 (5 Out 2017 às 18:23)

de volta à Fajarda

dia 3 até dia 5:

máxima: *34.3ºC*
minima: *11.4ºC*
actual: *29.9ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Out 2017 às 21:10)

Mínima: *13,2ºC*
Máxima: *28,8ºC
*
É triste que as máximas nesta primeira quinzena de Outubro estejam mais quentes do que em Julho e Setembro.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Out 2017 às 21:23)

Boas,

*19,1ºC*

Que por-do-sol incrível o de hoje, nem ligo muito, mas hoje estava espectacular.

Nota: Hoje de manhã apanhei inversão no Pisão, saí  de casa com 15,3ºC, na zona mais fria do vale estavam 9,9ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Out 2017 às 21:45)

Ora bem deixo então aqui alguns registos que fiz ontem.
Chamarei esta pequena reportagem de " _O mergulho no capacete da serra de Sintra_" 

Entrada de Janes, cota 155 mts, capacete no horizonte, como habitual com presença mais vincada na zona da Peninha. (Em dias de nortada a sério passem por este preciso local, para perceberem a violência da nortada por estas bandas  )





Subindo a serra, cota 250 mts





Cota 360 mts, vestigios da precipitação oculta na estrada.





Nevoeiro a sério, cota 400 mts.





Arredores da Peninha cota 430 mts









Acumulação fruto da precipitação oculta.




Finalizando.





Enfim, serra de Sintra com a magia do costume.


----------



## jamestorm (5 Out 2017 às 22:54)

essas ultimas fotos estão fantásticas e parecem uma miragem nesta altura e com o resto do país a sofrer com o calor!
Maxima de 32ºc por aqui.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Out 2017 às 00:22)

jamestorm disse:


> essas ultimas fotos estão fantásticas e parecem uma miragem nesta altura e com o resto do país a sofrer com o calor!
> Maxima de 32ºc por aqui.


Obrigado, verdade é o que dá a Serra de Sintra ter um micro clima peculiar,mas atenção por lá também impera a seca.


----------



## criz0r (6 Out 2017 às 02:28)

Boa madrugada,

A máxima ontem acabou por ser bem alta de *29,3ºC*, andar ao Sol neste momento é um suplício devido não só aos elevados níveis UV, mas também ao início da sua posição no Periélio. De salientar também os 97% de humidade relativa da ultima madrugada. 

Por agora estão 18,8ºC, 71% de h.r e vento praticamente nulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Out 2017 às 11:32)

Boas,

De facto este calor está mesmo consistente,impressionante!!
Sigo já com *25,3ºC* e vento nulo.
Têm estado dias perfeitos para a praia, é aproveitar ao máximo(Espero que entendam, é um gosto pessoal , convém fazer essa ressalva, pois a malta anda sensível)


----------



## miguel (6 Out 2017 às 11:35)

Já estão 27,9ºC mais um dia a chegar perto dos 34/35ºC.. os doentinhos da praia agradecem, espero que esses sejam os primeiros a não ter agua nas torneiras


----------



## André Filipe Bom (6 Out 2017 às 11:41)

Boas, mais um dia bem quente, estão 27,9ºC, ontem a máxima foi de 32,2ºC isto está péssimo.


----------



## david 6 (6 Out 2017 às 12:19)

30ºC


----------



## André Filipe Bom (6 Out 2017 às 12:22)

31,3ºC mais do mesmo.


----------



## WMeteo (6 Out 2017 às 13:41)

Boa tarde,

O dia segue à semelhança dos dias anteriores, ou seja, céu limpo e sol. Vento fraco / nulo.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (6 Out 2017 às 13:45)

Já nos 34,2ºC.


----------



## david 6 (6 Out 2017 às 14:01)

*34.3ºC*


----------



## srr (6 Out 2017 às 14:10)

Boas

Tenho aqui ( Bemposta, Abrantes) unas incríveis  *36,10* graus em  06 10 2017. Fica para Historia.


----------



## miguel (6 Out 2017 às 16:24)

Estão 33,1ºC com vento fraco


----------



## srr (6 Out 2017 às 16:31)

Boas

Tenho aqui ( Alvega, estação do IPMA , Abrantes) unas incríveis *37,70* graus em 06 10 2017. Fica para Historia.


----------



## criz0r (6 Out 2017 às 16:34)

Boa tarde,
Ninguém merece isto sinceramente, 33,2ºC actuais e continua a subir. Muito quente lá fora .
A humidade relativa está nos 23% e o vento vai soprando fraco de SW.

Este fim de semana estarei a reportar de Freixial do Campo (Castelo Branco) e Aguiar da Beira para uma ocasião festiva. Levarei a minha Auriol para poder partilhar a temperatura. Espero que o calor dê umas tréguas pelo menos durante a noite.


----------



## david 6 (6 Out 2017 às 16:47)

*35.3ºC*


----------



## jamestorm (6 Out 2017 às 17:56)

Hoje em São Martinho do Porto um dia em que o nevoeiro praticamente não desapareceu, máxima nos 19ºC, parece que estava noutro país!


----------



## david 6 (6 Out 2017 às 18:35)

máxima: *35.5ºC*
minima: *10.7ºC*
actual: *32.2ºC*

já nem digo nada...

PS: pôr do sol castanho


----------



## WHORTAS (6 Out 2017 às 19:20)

máxima de 31.5℃
mínima foi de 8.5℃
Temperatura actual de 18.0℃
Muito fumo em altura


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Out 2017 às 19:47)

Ontem o dia acordou com nevoeiro cerrado, que permaneceu até ao meio da manhã, já hoje o dia se levantou limpo, e o calor continua por este Outono fora, que mais parece que estamos em pleno Verão.


----------



## fhff (6 Out 2017 às 20:15)

Impressionante a diferença entre o litoral e interior. Saí às 1830 com 14 graus de Colares,  nevoeiro cerrado, um banco de nuvens denso e baixo. Só a serra estava de fora. Agora chego ao limite norte do concelho de Alenquer e estão 24 graus...


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Out 2017 às 21:17)

Boas,

Impressionante, já são 3 máximas que registo este mês bem acima das previsões.
Os modelos estão à toa?
Cheguei agora a casa, consultei o sensor, *31,7ºC* de máxima!! 
Sigo com *25,4ºC*, existe a hipotese de ter minima tropical, vamos ver, pelo menos a lestada moderada a forte anda aí.
Se por acaso no Cabo Raso o vento rodar para NE, a temperatura dava um disparo incrivel, ha muito calor acumulado no interior do concelho. 
__



fhff disse:


> Impressionante a diferença entre o litoral e interior. Saí às 1830 com 14 graus de Colares,  nevoeiro cerrado, um banco de nuvens denso e baixo. Só a serra estava de fora. Agora chego ao limite norte do concelho de Alenquer e estão 24 graus...




A serra  de Sintra e prolongamento até a faixa costeira -Cabo da Roca é uma grande barreira em termos climáticos, muitas vezes, dois mundos distintos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Out 2017 às 21:45)

Esta noite segue já fresca, e já sabe bem ter as janelas de casa abertas para entrar o ar fresco.
Um vizinho meu, foi á Nazaré e disse-me que ontem estavam lá 17ºC, e que tiveram logo de vestir os casacos, enquanto que por aqui já estavam mais 10ºC quando sairam de casa.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Out 2017 às 21:56)

25,6ºC estaveis. 
34 % HR

Já no vale junto à Igreja Nova, Mafra...incrivel.


----------



## Teya (6 Out 2017 às 22:17)

25ºC às 22:15h em Outubro


----------



## undersnite (6 Out 2017 às 22:39)

jonas_87 disse:


> 25,6ºC estaveis.
> 34 % HR
> 
> Já no vale junto à Igreja Nova, Mafra...incrivel.


Boas jonas,
não te fies muito nos valores dessa estação da Igreja Nova. Há algum tempo (talvez uns 2 anos) que a uso para comparação com os valores da minha, e essa estação regista constantemente valores entre 3 a 5 graus abaixo do normal (mesmo durante o dia!). Muito provavelmente tem um problema, eu próprio já tive estações (da Oregon) que com o tempo se avariaram e começaram a medir valores de temperatura e humidade em que pouco a ver tinham com a realidade). É certo que a zona é fria, mas não é assim tanto, pois até a conheço relativamente bem. Diria que a marcar 8.8, devam estar uns 12°C reais lá.

Incrível a diferença para a capital. Saí de Lisboa há menos de uma hora com o carro a marcar 25°C e uma ventania dos diabos, e chego a casa com praticamente menos dez graus e sem vento algum. Excelente contraste!


----------



## André Filipe Bom (6 Out 2017 às 22:50)

Boa noite, incrivel ainda estão 25,4ºC e um cheiro horrivel a fumo, a máxima foi de 36,6ºC, isto em Outubro amanhã á mais.


----------



## remember (6 Out 2017 às 23:05)

Boas, dia de extremos, 15,2ºC de minima e 35,6ºC de máxima!
26,2ºC actuais com 32% de HR, ou seja noite bem melhor que muitas passadas neste verão prolongado a que o famoso anticiclone nos têm "presenteado" de à uns anos para cá!


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Out 2017 às 23:19)

25,1 graus estáveis.
Já nem consigo apontar para a máxima de amanhã...Lestada vai baralhar isto tudo.


----------



## david 6 (6 Out 2017 às 23:43)

21.2ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Out 2017 às 23:54)

A subir...26,0 graus

Edit: 26,5 graus!!! Histórico tendo conta a hora.
Calor aberrante...


----------



## Candy (7 Out 2017 às 00:16)

Boa noite... (pra quem for)

VIm mesmo só deixar o registo da temperatura no centro de Peniche... E vou-me embora pra não ver os posts a queixarem-se com calor!!! 

Estão 12ºC!... DOZE!!! No centro de Peniche!...

Bahhhh... fui!


Ah... e VENTO! humpf...


----------



## remember (7 Out 2017 às 00:49)

Agora sim, a descer com 23,1ºC e 41% de HR!


----------



## Caneira (7 Out 2017 às 00:51)

*19.9* actualmente em Mem Martins (Sintra). Nada normal diga-se


----------



## Jodamensil (7 Out 2017 às 04:31)

Está um bafo anormal para a hora. Atrevo me a dizer que só agora, é que a temperatura parece que dexeu um bocado. Mas estao 26 graus na mesma. Não mexe uma palha. 

Enviado do meu SM-G928F através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Out 2017 às 05:31)

Sigo com 26,0 graus.
Até momento mínima de 25,0 graus.
Surreal...


----------



## Jodamensil (7 Out 2017 às 05:48)

Volta a subir. E pronto ja nao dexe mais de certeza que daqui bocado ta aí o sol.  Minima 26°. Atual 26,1

Enviado do meu SM-G928F através de Tapatalk


----------



## André Filipe Bom (7 Out 2017 às 09:28)

Bom dia, aqui a minima até foi baixa, 11,8ºC, grande amplitude térmica, hoje espera-se mais um dia de verão.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Out 2017 às 11:15)

Ontem Alvega foi aos *38,5ºC*, tenho pena de quem lá vive, que tareia de calor este ano. 
Certamente uma das máximas históricas...
Na vizinha Espanha tiveram como máxima  do dia *37,0ºC *(El Granado, Huelva)
Enfim, continuamos como a fornalha da Europa.
_________

Neste momento 29,6ºC e 20% HR em Ulgueira,Sintra.
Já começam a faltar adjectivos...

https://www.wunderground.com/person...OAC7#history/tdata/s20171007/e20171007/mdaily


----------



## david 6 (7 Out 2017 às 12:07)

30.1ºC


----------



## miguel (7 Out 2017 às 12:07)

Mínima tropical de 20.7ºC

Agora já estão uns tórridos e horríveis 29,3ºC, vai ser mais um dia bem acima dos 30ºC  

Ontem máxima de 34,7ºC


----------



## rozzo (7 Out 2017 às 12:14)

Penso que os 34.1 de ontem na estação Gago Coutinho em Lisboa serão novo recorde de outubro

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## André Filipe Bom (7 Out 2017 às 12:25)

Mais uma vez acima dos 30ºC, já estão 30,3ºC.


----------



## miguel (7 Out 2017 às 12:31)

Lá vai ela 30,7ºC com vento quase nulo 
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTUGA10#history


----------



## André Filipe Bom (7 Out 2017 às 12:35)

30,8ºC isto realmente já farta.


----------



## david 6 (7 Out 2017 às 13:08)

*32ºC* com o céu todo acastanhado


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (7 Out 2017 às 13:43)

E já vai quente , depois de ontem ter ido aos 34.1 graus , hoje já vai nos 30.3 graus , hoje se continuar assim devo ter uma máxima parecida á de ontem ou ainda mais alta .


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Out 2017 às 13:56)

Boas,

Minima: *25,0ºC*
Actual: *28,1ºC* (Em queda fruto da brisa SO)

A mínima  certamente que vai ser batida , mas não deixa de ser surpreendente, uma mínima da madrugada tão elevada.
Por exemplo a estação dos Bombeiros de Cascais, que não fica nada longe daqui teve uma mínima de *17,4ºC*.

Uma curiosidade, e tambem para partilhar como as inversões estão muito fortes mesmo, deixei um sensor auriol junto ao carro.
O carro ficou estacionado no terreno de terra batida a uns 300 mts de casa, já não é de agora que reparo que existe por lá alguma inversão, embora não exista qualquer linha de água, existe um pouco de altitude em redor, insignificante  5/10 metros se tanto, mas suficiente.
Então não é que junto ao carro houve mínima de 18,8ºC, impressionante.
Já hoje de manhã quando me deslocava de carro, mal passava numa zona mais baixa, a temperatura caia a pique, literamente lestada(topos) vs inversao(covas).,


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Out 2017 às 14:16)

Por aqui a tarde segue amena, com o céu em tom "amarelado", talvez devido aos incendios de grandes dimensões.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Out 2017 às 15:19)

Máxima de *34,3°C*, por momentos pensei que estava em terreno alentejano, há sítios sem vento nenhum. 

Dos dias mais quentes do ano.


----------



## Zulo (7 Out 2017 às 15:22)

32º na Venteira-Amadora
Em Benfica(junto às portas de Benfica)  às 13:00 estavam 31º.
Bom dia para o churrasco pois não há vento hoje.


----------



## WHORTAS (7 Out 2017 às 15:30)

Boas
Mínima de 7.3℃
Máxima de 33.3℃
Actual de 31.7℃
Sol tapado(alaranjado) por fumo alto


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (7 Out 2017 às 16:49)

A máxima até agora foi de 33,2 graus  , enfim isto é uma triste sina .


----------



## david 6 (7 Out 2017 às 18:40)

quem diria que o céu ia ficar encoberto por estas razões (fumos), nesta altura do ano

30.2ºC


----------



## david 6 (7 Out 2017 às 19:31)

máxima: *32.7ºC *(-2.8ºC) pensei que fosse mais, se calhar este fumo que tapou o sol teve influência 
minima: *11.8ºC *(+1.1ºC)
actual: *27.7ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Out 2017 às 21:06)

Boas noites,

T.máxima: *31,4ºC*
T.atual: *25,5ºC*

A t.minima foi de *25,0ºC*, agora o vento(quadrante) é que define a minima do dia, vamos ver, de qualquer dos modos a minima tropical já não deve escapar.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Out 2017 às 21:35)

Boas! 
Madrugada muito ventosa e dia bem quentinho. 
*26,0ºC* neste momento.


----------



## Zulo (7 Out 2017 às 21:41)

Ainda no rescaldo do churrasco, que o calor era tanto que custava estar lá perto...
O meu termómetro patrocínio "Lidl" deu me máxima de 32º e neste momento estou nos 27... O facto de não haver nortada permite finalmente ter o chapéu aberto o dia todo, porque quando há vento, talvez por causa da disposição dos prédios, faz uma espécie de remoinho que até o caniçado à volta do terraço me parte!
Confesso que isto não é o ideal para o país, mas caramba, sabe mesmo bem não haver vento "no meu quintal "!
Podia chover de segunda a sexta e depois ficar assim ao fim de semana


----------



## WHORTAS (7 Out 2017 às 21:53)

Boas
Após dia tórrido com 33.3℃ sabe bem estar já com 13.3℃
Grande diferença neste momento para as estações vizinhas.
Inversão em curso


----------



## miguel (7 Out 2017 às 21:55)

Máxima hoje de *35,4℃* 

Agora queda brutal na temperatura graças ao vento maritimo, estão 19,7℃


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Out 2017 às 21:58)

WHORTAS disse:


> Boas
> Após dia tórrido com 33.3℃ sabe bem estar já com 13.3℃
> Grande diferença neste momento para as estações vizinhas.
> Inversão em curso



Belo valor, Seiça como de costume vai tambem bem lançada, 10,9ºC.
Amanhã de manhã devo passar pelo vale do Pisão aqui perto casa, estou curioso para perceber como andará por lá a inversão.

___________

*25,3ºC* estaveis!


----------



## André Filipe Bom (7 Out 2017 às 23:16)

Boa noite, mais um dia que foi bem quente, 34,7ºC, mas se não fosse o fumo ainda era mais, por agora sabe bem estão 16,6ºC.


----------



## jamestorm (7 Out 2017 às 23:26)

cada vez mais quente este Outubro, máxima de hoje 33ºC


----------



## remember (7 Out 2017 às 23:52)

Boas, máxima de 32ºC e minima de 17,6ºC.
Temperatura actual de 22,6ºC e 34% de HR


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Out 2017 às 23:59)

Os extremos térmicos de hoje:
24,0 graus
31,3 graus

Mínima incrível, faz hoje uma semana que tive uma máxima de 20,6 graus.
Mais um registo para guardar no baú...


----------



## miguel (8 Out 2017 às 00:11)

Estão 19,4ºC com o vento nulo


----------



## André Filipe Bom (8 Out 2017 às 09:30)

Bom dia, minima de 9,1ºC, agora estão 14,8ºC e mais um dia de céu limpo e fumo.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Out 2017 às 12:13)

Boas

Muito menos calor ,fruto da brisa de  SO.
T.actual: *22,4ºC*


----------



## André Filipe Bom (8 Out 2017 às 12:20)

Finalmente hoje menos calor, estão 25,8ºC, mas mesmo assim deve de ir aos 30ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Out 2017 às 13:15)

Como tinha  referido ontem, lá passei de bike pelo Pisão munido do auriol da praxe.
Deixo o  registo dos três pontos, resumindo, foi inversão de  7ºC, nada mau.
Foi pena ontem não ter tido disponibilidade, pois teria saido de casa com 25ºC/26ºC e lá na cova (Ponto C) certamente nos 12/13ºC, pelo menos.
Os registos de hoje foram feito entre as 8:00 e 8:15.
Nota: O ponto C é o ponto mais frio do concelho de Cascais.
O padrão é sempre aquele, da zona da Ponte do Pisão ao entrar para dentro do vale a temperatura cai sempre 1/1,5ºC, já fiz dezenas e dezenas de medições portanto está mais que detectado.
Durante o próximo outono/inverno sempre que tenha disponibildade, farei medições idênticas e partilharei por cá.


----------



## WHORTAS (8 Out 2017 às 14:15)

Depois de uma madrugada com temperatura mínima de 6.6℃, seguimos agora com 30.3℃ e humidade relativa de somente 15%.
O vento está nulo desde as 21.00h  de ontem


----------



## david 6 (8 Out 2017 às 16:29)

30.9ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Out 2017 às 17:39)

Boas!
Brisa de Sul/Sudoeste a limpar o calor, e portanto o dia segue bem mais fresquinho e húmido do que ontem! Que alívio!
*24,3ºC* e *56% *de humidade.


----------



## remember (8 Out 2017 às 22:43)

Boas, esta noite voltou a descer bem, 13,7ºC e 28,5ºC de máxima!
Muito mais humidade hoje no ar, durante o dia e ainda bem, fez com que estivesse mais fresco!
20,3ºC actual e 60% de HR


----------



## André Filipe Bom (8 Out 2017 às 23:12)

Boa noite, mais uma máxima acima dos 30ºC, 31,3ºC, por agora estão 17,3ºC e 70% de humidade já há muito que não tinha isto.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Out 2017 às 23:21)

Mínima de *11,9ºC*, soube bem de manhã. Máxima perto dos 27ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Out 2017 às 23:32)

Boas,

Hoje os extremos  térmicos foram mais amenos, agradecimento especial ao quadrante do vento, Sudoeste.

Minima: 15,3ºC
Máxima: 24,4ºC
Actual: 16,3ºC

Já viram os extremos de hoje de Seiça(Ourém)?  Impressionante, mais um pouco e formava-se geada.
Amplitude térmica de *30,5ºC, *mais nenhuma estação da rede amadora consegue chegar a este nivel.


----------



## homem do mar (8 Out 2017 às 23:38)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Hoje os extremos  térmicos foram mais amenos, agradecimento especial ao quadrante do vento, Sudoeste.
> 
> ...


A estação de seiça é mesmo do outro mundo eu que vivo a 7 km a essa hora tinha 6 graus. E curioso que já perto de Ourém que fica a 8 km de seiça já estavam 14 graus.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Out 2017 às 23:51)

homem do mar disse:


> A estação de seiça é mesmo do outro mundo eu que vivo a 7 km a essa hora tinha 6 graus. E curioso que já perto de Ourém que fica a 8 km de seiça já estavam 14 graus.



Sim sem dúvida, este ano já  houve pelo menos 3/4 dias com amplitudes térmicas de 30ºC, é algo raro nas redes de estações quer oficiais e amadoras.
Falando no  caso Seiça, a localização é perfeita para se registar a zona fria daquela zona, pois encontra-se a uns 2/3 metros da ribeira de Seiça e tambem proximo de um valeiro que descarrega muito ar frio ao ponto de gerar a brisa de Sul/Sudoeste.
Entretanto a estação já vai nos 6,9ºC


----------



## david 6 (9 Out 2017 às 00:08)

minima: *8.8ºC *(-3.0ºC)
maxima: *30.9ºC *(-1.8ºC)
actual: *14.2ºC*


----------



## Candy (9 Out 2017 às 02:41)

Boa noite,

Peniche estamos assim... 
(tal como há uma carrada de dias... já lhes perdi a conta! Cai a noite e o nevoeiro vem junto!!!)
O que é demais é exagero!...


----------



## WHORTAS (9 Out 2017 às 08:54)

Bom dia
Madrugada com 5.7°C
Neste momento marca 7.0°
Sol alaranjado devido ao fumo em altura.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (9 Out 2017 às 09:23)

Bom dia, Minima de 8,3ºC, por agora estão 11,9ºC, hoje vai ser mais um dia acima dos 30ºC.


----------



## Maria Papoila (9 Out 2017 às 09:43)

Candy disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Peniche estamos assim...
> (tal como há uma carrada de dias... já lhes perdi a conta! Cai a noite e o nevoeiro vem junto!!!)
> O que é demais é exagero!...



 Verdade Verdadinha! Na 6ª Feira cheguei à Ericeira a correr e não vi as câmaras. Grande ingenuidade. Saída relâmpago do escritório de sandalinha e vestinho light pronta para enfiar o fato à pressa e entrar na água ... Zás um nevoeiro cerrado que nem se via a praia. Uma tristeza! 
No Sábado veio vento e por isso o sol despertou. No Domingo esteve um dia fantástico com águas azul claro e sem vento. Melhor que muitos dias de Agosto.

Agora no Marquês não há vento, o céu está azul e a Auriol marca 18º


----------



## jamestorm (9 Out 2017 às 09:47)

Em São Martinho do Porto (Caldas da Rainha) o dia acordou como se fosse Inverno nevoeiro cerrado e frio e até alguma chuva. 12ºC neste momento.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Out 2017 às 10:55)

Boas,

Minima mais fresca: 13,0ºC
Actual: 21,1ºC

Sinceramente não acho de todo esta situação de calor assim tão normal, pois as temperaturas maximas estão consistentes, um pequeno exemplo de previsão para aqui.


----------



## miguel (9 Out 2017 às 11:21)

Boas
Mínima *13,9ºC*

Manhã de Nevoeiro que ainda persiste, temperatura a subir estão 21,8ºC com vento nulo


----------



## homem do mar (9 Out 2017 às 11:38)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Minima mais fresca: 13,0ºC
> Actual: 21,1ºC
> ...


Normal não é mesmo e vendo a previsão parece que esta semana é para continuar esta  suposta onda de calor faz me lembrar Outubro de 2011 em que até ao dia 17 apenas 1 dia foi abaixo dos 30 graus.


----------



## criz0r (9 Out 2017 às 12:09)

Boa tarde,

De volta a casa após um fim de semana pelo Centro do País, a noite foi bem fresca devido ao nevoeiro que se instalou aqui na zona e levou a humidade até aos 93%.
A mínima chegou aos *13,7ºC* e de momento estão 20,6ºC em subida muito lenta com 72% de h.r e vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (9 Out 2017 às 14:40)

Ai está 30.1ºC já é o 9º dia seguido acima dos 30ºC.


----------



## AnDré (9 Out 2017 às 14:48)

O nevoeiro e a neblina persistem na faixa costeira ocidental.

Há meia hora em Odivelas estavam 30C. Cheguei a Carcavelos e estão 20C.

Às 14h, Santa Cruz seguia com 14,3C .
Praia da rainha com 17,4C.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (9 Out 2017 às 14:49)

A neblina levantou mas está frescote, estão 21,0ºC


----------



## david 6 (9 Out 2017 às 16:04)

por aqui igual como sempre, *31.1ºC*


----------



## criz0r (9 Out 2017 às 16:28)

Aqui de Almada, vislumbra-se uma camada densa de fumo em suspensão sobre a Capital. Tal não é a qualidade do ar que andamos a respirar nos últimos tempos.

Entretanto depois de uma manhã fresquinha, a tarde segue com 27,0ºC actuais (já esteve nos 27,4ºC) e apenas 32% de humidade relativa.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (9 Out 2017 às 16:54)

31,6ºC, belo verão.


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Out 2017 às 17:20)

Boas!
Que dia espectacular! Apenas *24,0ºC* por aqui. Cheguei a sentir frio em Algés, há bocado.


----------



## miguel (9 Out 2017 às 17:41)

Máxima de apenas 23,4℃

Agora estão 20,4℃ com vento fraco


----------



## WHORTAS (9 Out 2017 às 20:06)

Já com a inversão potente
Neste momento 13.5°C e com um racio de queda de -4.5°C/h


----------



## Geopower (9 Out 2017 às 21:28)

Mais um dia de calor por Lisboa. Noite segue tropical: 24,2ºC. Vento nulo.
Extremos do dia:
29,6ºC
19,1ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Out 2017 às 22:23)

Boas,

Extremos térmicos:* 13,0ºC* / *26,1ºC*

Muito interessante o actual padrão de temperaturas aqui na zona, saí de Cascais com 15ºC, cheguei a Alcabideche com 21ºC.
A razão deve-se ao quadrante do vento, em Cascais está brisa de Sudoeste, enquanto aqui está lestada.
Por momentos até pensei que o termómetro estava avariado, temperatura sempre a subir em direcção a casa, com descidas em algumas zonas de inversão.


----------



## miguel (9 Out 2017 às 22:36)

A noite segue fresca tal como todo o dia... está a se por nevoeiro cerrado neste momento 

Estão 15,4ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Out 2017 às 23:24)

Boas!
Lestada fraca por aqui também e estão *21,9ºC*. 
A humidade relativa segue nos 33% com tendência a diminuir.


----------



## miguel (10 Out 2017 às 00:19)

Nevoeiro cerrado e tempo bem frio, estão *14,5ºC*


----------



## jamestorm (10 Out 2017 às 00:33)

nevoeiro cerrado em São Martinho do Porto com alguma condensação tipo chuva mesmo...13ºC agora!


----------



## david 6 (10 Out 2017 às 00:34)

minima: *8.4ºC *(-0.4ºC)
maxima: *31.7ºC *(+0.8ºC)
actual: *16ºC*


----------



## WHORTAS (10 Out 2017 às 08:33)

Bom dia
Mínima de 4.1°C
Agora 5.0°C e céu azul


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Out 2017 às 08:39)

Boas,
Seiça terá tido a 1ª geada, minima de *0,7ºC*
Impressionante.
No espaço de 10 dias, tem como maxima *36,2ºC* e minima de *0,7ºC.*
Nada mau. 
Para complementar, mínima mensal de Outubro.
2016: *3,9ºC*
2015: *4,4ºC*


----------



## André Filipe Bom (10 Out 2017 às 08:49)

Bom dia.
Minima de 6ºC, agora estão 8,1ºC.


----------



## miguel (10 Out 2017 às 10:39)

Noite e manha de nevoeiro agora esta a abrir e estão 18,8℃, a Mínima foi de 11,6℃


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Out 2017 às 11:15)

Muito nevoeiro a entrar na costa de Cascais.
Por cá céu limpo e um pouco mais quente.


Baía de Cascais.


----------



## miguel (10 Out 2017 às 11:34)

Dia mais quente hoje, já estão 24,0ºC e já passou a máxima de ontem...


----------



## homem do mar (10 Out 2017 às 11:34)

Boas por aqui a mínima foi de 5.5 por agora 19.4 e já bem quente o sol.


----------



## david 6 (10 Out 2017 às 12:16)

minima de *6.8ºC*

sigo com *23.6ºC*


----------



## homem do mar (10 Out 2017 às 12:26)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> Seiça terá tido a 1ª geada, minima de *0,7ºC*
> Impressionante.
> No espaço de 10 dias, tem como maxima *36,2ºC* e minima de *0,7ºC.*
> ...


Penso até que na rede de estações do Ipma não houve nenhuma estação a chegar a valores tão baixos de temperatura mínima esta noite, de facto aquela ribeira de Seiça é um sítio à parte no concelho de Ourém.


----------



## david 6 (10 Out 2017 às 16:23)

*30.1ºC*


----------



## miguel (10 Out 2017 às 17:37)

Máxima de apenas 25,2℃, estas humidades estão a fazer com que as máximas não cheguem nem perto do previsto e ainda bem..
 Agora estão 21,8℃


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Out 2017 às 20:30)

Hoje o dia acordou com alguma nebulosidade e muito fresco, mas mesmo assim foi mais um dia ameno, que por vezes até me deixa um pouco desorientado, aqui nos trabalhos agrícolas, pois parece que estamos ainda em Agosto ou Setembro.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Out 2017 às 21:07)

Boas,

Extremos: *13,1ºC* / *27,1ºC*
Dia quente, mais um.
Amanhã vai estar mais quente, não saímos disto.

Hoje à noite, foi a fotocopia de ontem, saí de Cascais com 16ºC, cheguei a casa com 21ºC.
_________

Na zona oeste foi uma madrugada algo fria em certos pontos.

Minimas.

Miragaia,Lourinhã: *5,6ºC*
Ponte Rol, Torres Vedras: *5,6ºC*
Lourinhã:*6,8ºC*
Torres Vedras: *7,9ºC*


----------



## david 6 (10 Out 2017 às 22:14)

minima: *6.8ºC *(-1.6ºC)
maxima: *30.1ºC *(-1.6ºC)
actual: *15.6ºC*

curioso em relação a ontem desce 1.6ºC quer na minima quer na maxima


----------



## miguel (10 Out 2017 às 22:38)

Noite fresca estão 16,0°C


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Out 2017 às 22:42)

Aqui a noite segue  tropical,estão 21,0 graus.


----------



## miguel (10 Out 2017 às 23:48)

14,7°C com vento quase nulo


----------



## criz0r (11 Out 2017 às 10:46)

Bom dia,

Mínima de *13,8ºC* e com a humidade a chegar aos 95%.
Estes últimos 3 dias, têm sido enfadonhos, o ambiente nem está frio nem quente e vai persistindo um mix de neblina+smog  em suspensão. Por vezes, até custa olhar para o horizonte devido à reflexão da luz solar nesta mistura esquisita.
A manhã segue com 17,1ºC actuais e ainda 77% de h.r.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Out 2017 às 10:57)

Bom dia,
Hoje tive disponibilidade e interesse de registar a inversão do Pisão.
Ora bem saí de casa com 15,0ºC, cheguei ao congelador de Cascais e registei isto!
Bruta inversão.
Estas voltas de bike nestes locais de inversão potente, fazem alguma confusão no respirar pois assim que se sobe uma das vertentes(40mts de desnivel apenas por exemplo) do vale a temperatura vai disparando e sente-se o bafo naturalmente quente nos topos.





Um pequeno enquadramento dos registos das 8:00


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Out 2017 às 11:55)

Bom dia!
Por aqui estão *21,1ºC* e o vento vai soprando moderado de norte.
Sabe bem esta pausa no calor.


----------



## miguel (11 Out 2017 às 12:13)

Mínima de *11,2ºC*

Agora muito sol e bem quente, já estão *27,0ºC*


----------



## WHORTAS (11 Out 2017 às 12:42)

Boas
Mínima de 6.0°C
Actual de 24.0°C


----------



## miguel (11 Out 2017 às 12:48)

Calor infernal que não a meio de acabar!! depois de 2 dias mais frescos ai esta o Inferno de volta, estão já *28,8ºC  * com vento nulo


----------



## homem do mar (11 Out 2017 às 14:03)

boas mínima de 6.6 por agora mais do mesmo calor com 29.6


----------



## miguel (11 Out 2017 às 14:15)

Ai vai ela imparável *31,0℃*


----------



## criz0r (11 Out 2017 às 14:59)

26,2ºC a subir. Algumas nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical em aproximação a SW.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (11 Out 2017 às 15:20)

Aqui o verão ainda não acabou, por agora estão 31,9ºC, enfim 11 dias seguidos acima dos 30ºC é obra.


----------



## WMeteo (11 Out 2017 às 15:25)

Boa tarde,

Os últimos dias foram caracterizados por sol, céu limpo, vento fraco a nulo e, claro, por temperaturas algo elevadas durante o dia.

Relativamente ao dia de hoje e até ao momento, a mínima registada foi de *10,1ºC*. Neste momento sigo com *26ºC*, céu parcialmente limpo (algumas nuvens) e sol. Vento praticamente nulo.


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Out 2017 às 15:26)

Boa tarde!
Estão uns fantásticos *25,5ºC* e há alguma nebulosidade média a sul.
Nem muito calor, nem muito frio.


----------



## criz0r (11 Out 2017 às 15:50)

Brutal disparo de temperatura em apenas 40 minutos, *29,0ºC* e humidade nos 20%. Chegou aos 95% durante a noite..


----------



## miguel (11 Out 2017 às 16:08)

Céu cheio de nuvens com algum desenvolvimento mas que nada vai dar alem de enfeitar o céu... Estão 30,4℃ e a máxima foi de 31,4℃


----------



## criz0r (11 Out 2017 às 16:27)

Ambiente muito abafado por aqui, a fornalha hoje voltou em força. O céu apresenta-se muito nublado a Sul.


----------



## miguel (11 Out 2017 às 16:50)

Parece mentira mas ta a chover


----------



## miguel (11 Out 2017 às 16:59)

Foi só una pingos mas soube bem com este bafo que esta sem uma brisa sequer


----------



## criz0r (11 Out 2017 às 17:14)

Que nostalgia que estas nuvens trazem..






Enviado do meu GT-I9082 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (11 Out 2017 às 17:20)

miguel disse:


> Parece mentira mas ta a chover


Aqui por Cabanas, uma nuvem largou uns pingos e sujou ainda mais o carro, foi por volta das 17H.


----------



## david 6 (11 Out 2017 às 17:38)

31.8ºC e as nuvens vão se aproximando de sul também


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Out 2017 às 17:51)

Mínima: *11ºC*
Máxima: *30,8ºC
*
Clima desértico contínua


----------



## Teya (11 Out 2017 às 18:22)

Que bom ver o céu com nuvens!  
Temperatura alta, e não tenho registo de humidade.



miguel disse:


> Parece mentira mas ta a chover


 Para quem se está sempre a queixar que nunca tem direito a nada, hoje foi o 'lucky one'


----------



## remember (11 Out 2017 às 19:13)

Malditas nuvens, mais parece uma estufa... na minha habitual volta para casa, apanhei temperaturas que a esta hora nunca apanhei durante o Verão, ao sair por exemplo de Monte Abraão 29°C isto às 18:20 agora chego a casa a EM marca 27,8°C com o indicativo "LL" está famoso... em vez de trazer chuva, parece uma estufa


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Out 2017 às 19:15)

Boa tarde!
O dia até foi quentinho em Belém.
É a primeira vez que vejo o nível da água tão baixo nesta zona:




Mais tarde, fui ao MAAT e tirei uma foto do cenário espetacular a Oeste:




Já em Carnaxide, estão *26,5ºC* e o céu encontra-se bastante nublado a sul.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Out 2017 às 21:05)

Dia de verão, 28,6 graus de máxima.
Neste momento estão 25,6 graus,impressionante..

Edit: 26,7 graus ,incrível esta subida repentina.
Maldita lestada porra


----------



## remember (11 Out 2017 às 21:08)

A guerra agora é entre os 20% de HR e o "LL" 
Impressionante, temperatura estável nos 26,7ºC,


----------



## david 6 (11 Out 2017 às 23:16)

minima: *7.3ºC *(+0.5ºC)
maxima: *32.5ºC *(+2.4ºC)
actual: *23.3ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Out 2017 às 23:23)

Seiça não pára de surpreender...
Hoje registou uma estrondosa amplitude termica de 32,3 graus!!quiçá um registo que irá perdurar no tempo.
Extremos da referida estação: 1,1graus/33,4 graus.
Geada de manhã e calorão à tarde, de loucos.

——————

Noite segue estupidamente quente, 25,4 graus. Não me lembro de ter a casa tão quente em pleno Outubro.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Out 2017 às 00:04)

Boas!
A noite segue agradável mas bem ventosa. Lestada ao rubro!
*24,3ºC* e *31%* de HR.


----------



## Teya (12 Out 2017 às 01:14)

Boa noite, 
*21,8ºC* e *38%HR *


----------



## Zulo (12 Out 2017 às 01:45)

Neste momento a registar ainda 23º aqui no Jamor junto ao Estádio Nacional! Parece um dia normal....


----------



## WHORTAS (12 Out 2017 às 07:44)

Bom dia
Mínima de 8.5℃ 
Lua está espetacular.


----------



## Zulo (12 Out 2017 às 08:32)

Céu bastante nublado à saída do trabalho no Jamor.
O jardineiro disse me que ontem lá pela zona ainda caíram uns chuviscos. Alguém sabe onde confirmo isso? Terá sido insignificante mas ele diz que caiu.
Edit: o mesmo ainda me disse que hoje ia chover de novo, lol..


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Out 2017 às 09:08)

Bom dia,

Em Carcavelos também chuviscou, os carros na rua não enganavam.


----------



## criz0r (12 Out 2017 às 10:27)

Bom dia,

A manhã acordou nublada e fresca, no entanto o Sol já espreita e a temperatura começa a subir a bom ritmo com 21,9ºC actuais.
A mínima, chegou aos *16,6*º*C* e a humidade um pouco mais baixa que ontem 76%.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Out 2017 às 10:27)

Bom dia!
O céu encontra-se muito nublado por nuvens baixas vindas de sul. Sente-se um fresquinho ótimo! Estão *23,2ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (12 Out 2017 às 13:02)

minima *12.5ºC*
actual: *28.0ºC*


----------



## WMeteo (12 Out 2017 às 14:48)

Boa tarde,

Céu limpo, sol e vento fraco. Temperatura segue nos *25,3ºC*.


----------



## criz0r (12 Out 2017 às 14:52)

24,8ºC e ligeira acalmia do vento, que durante a manhã estava louco!

O céu acabou por limpar na totalidade e já não vislumbro a neblina "doentia" dos últimos dias.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (12 Out 2017 às 15:53)

Boa tarde, mais uma tarde de verão, estão 30,1ºC 12 dias seguidos muito bom.


----------



## Relâmpago (12 Out 2017 às 20:01)

olá pesquisei e encontrei esta previsão para domingo à tarde:





Será que vai dar alguma coisa?


----------



## miguel (12 Out 2017 às 20:05)

Essa carta vai dar sol e calor apenas Domingo. 

 Máxima fresca hoje de 23,1ºC

A mínima foi alta de 16ºC

Agora estão 19,5ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Out 2017 às 01:00)

Boa noite!
O que safa o litoral é esta humidade espetacular. 
Céu muito nublado por nuvens baixas,* 20,9ºC *e *79%* de HR.


----------



## Zulo (13 Out 2017 às 01:04)

Cheira a terra molhada  que cheirinho bom,só é pena que não seja mesmo da chuva.

Hoje ao final da tarde bastante nebulosidade. Estes 3 dias vamos ver como estará o ceu com as poeiras de Africa.


----------



## Zulo (13 Out 2017 às 07:34)

Amanhecer assim no Jamor


----------



## srr (13 Out 2017 às 08:26)

Bom dia

Pela 1º vez , desde 5 meses, tenho algo a relatar ;

Nevoeiro cerrado e "molhado" quase cachimba, como á muito não se via:

È o Alivio hidrico para a Floresta.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (13 Out 2017 às 08:46)

Final após mais de 100 dias algo de novo, nevoeiro também por aqui até molha o chão, mas não acumula nada e estão 15,2ºC.


----------



## Maria Papoila (13 Out 2017 às 09:10)

Bom dia,
Aqui no Marquês, manhã de céu nublado e luz amarela. O vento é fraco, aliás quase inexistente, e a Auriol marca 17º. Tempo abafado e ambiente pesado indiciando que o Outono afinal é capaz de já ter chegado ou estar a caminho...

EDIT: Ena arrefeu bastante. Já é Outono!


----------



## miguel (13 Out 2017 às 10:58)

A festa do nevoeiro  aqui nevoeiro mas isto ou nada é igual 

estão 20,0ºC a mínima foi de 15,4ºC


----------



## david 6 (13 Out 2017 às 11:50)

passei a noite em Setúbal, durante a madrugada ali junto ao rio estava muito nevoeiro que até se sentia a morrinha 
por agora céu algo nublado, logo volto para a Fajarda


----------



## criz0r (13 Out 2017 às 11:55)

Bom dia,

Excelente início de manhã por aqui! 100% de h.r e nevoeiro praticamente cerrado.
Fui dar a minha corrida matinal e ainda consegui recolher algumas fotos do ambiente na cidade.

Vista para os Antigos Estaleiros Navais da Lisnave:











Vista para a Ponte Vasco da Gama & Lisboa:


----------



## miguel (13 Out 2017 às 12:54)

Está já um sol forte bem quente sem uma brisa 

23,0ºC


----------



## david 6 (13 Out 2017 às 14:47)

os dados de ontem:

maxima: *30.0ºC *(-2.5ºC)
minima: *12.5ºC *(+5.2ºC)


a minima de hoje foi *13.0ºC*
actual de *23ºC*


----------



## criz0r (13 Out 2017 às 16:28)

25,2ºC e céu limpo. As nuvens não querem mesmo nada com o nosso País.


----------



## david 6 (13 Out 2017 às 18:01)

maxima: *25.9ºC *(-4.1ºC)
minima: *13.0ºC *(+0.5ºC)
actual: *25.5ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Out 2017 às 20:00)

Hoje o dia acordou com nevoeiro bem cerrado, e com bastante humidade, pois parecia que estávamos junto ao mar.
O sol, já apareceu só ao final da manhã, perto das 11 horas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Out 2017 às 01:16)

Dia acordou fresco, tarde também não aqueceu muito, máxima de *27ºC*.

A partir das 19h a temperatura estabilizou, 20ºC e com humidade bem alta, parece estar mais calor agora do que à tarde.


----------



## criz0r (14 Out 2017 às 01:31)

Boas,

A temperatura tem-se mantido estagnada na casa dos 19ºC. Alguma neblina em formação, nas partes mais abrigadas da cidade a proporcionar uns 77% de h.r actuais.
O vento é praticamente nulo.


----------



## WHORTAS (14 Out 2017 às 08:48)

Bom dia
Temperatura mínima de 11.7℃
Temperatura actual de 14.5℃
O céu está assim


----------



## André Filipe Bom (14 Out 2017 às 08:52)

Bom dia, por aqui estão 15,1ºC e céu nublado, hoje vai ser um dia bem quente.


----------



## Rui Alex (14 Out 2017 às 10:08)

Bem, aqui no seixal choveu. Pouco, mas caiu água do céu.


----------



## criz0r (14 Out 2017 às 10:50)

Bom dia,

A mínima chegou aos *18,4ºC* e de momento estão 21,0ºC. O céu encontra-se muito nublado com algumas abertas.


----------



## homem do mar (14 Out 2017 às 11:51)

Boas por aqui a mínima foi de 11.4 por agora 20.9.
Para amanhã o IPMA dá 38 para Santarém acho esse valor ridículo nem hoje que dão 34 lá chegará.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Out 2017 às 11:58)

Mínima de *18ºC* a meio de Outubro...

O bom é que de domingo para segunda a máxima vai descer 10ºC, bela queda!


----------



## miguel (14 Out 2017 às 13:38)

Isto esta horrível um bafo que falta o ar.. Estão 32,4℃ mas já esteve 33,4℃


----------



## david 6 (14 Out 2017 às 13:43)

31.5ºC...


----------



## WMeteo (14 Out 2017 às 14:27)

Boa tarde,

Mínima de *16,3ºC*.
__________

Pelo sul do concelho, céu totalmente nublado, mas com um ar extremamente abafado na rua. Vento praticamente nulo.

A estação PROCIV Torres Vedras (cidade) marca *31ºC*.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Out 2017 às 14:35)

Depois de mais um início de manhã com nevoeiro, embora mais ligeiro do que ontem, a tarde agora segue bem abafada.


----------



## WHORTAS (14 Out 2017 às 17:26)

Depois de uma máxima de 33.4℃, sigo agora com 31.2℃ estagnados.
Céu nublado todo o dia o que dá aquela sensação de as abafado.
Foto de há momentos


----------



## WMeteo (14 Out 2017 às 18:54)

Sigo neste momento com *28ºC*. 

Ar abafado na rua.


----------



## david 6 (14 Out 2017 às 19:05)

máxima: *33.1ºC *(*+7.2ºC)*
minima: *14.0ºC *(+1.0ºC)
actual: *29.0ºC*

dia horrivel, super abafado graças à nebulosidade, preferia uns 36ºC com céu limpo que isto... 

PS: vejo uma virga a sul


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Out 2017 às 19:46)

Boas!
Chuviscou de manhã, por volta das 9h, e também há 1 hora atrás. Soube bem. 
Estão* 25,0ºC*, neste momento.


----------



## criz0r (14 Out 2017 às 20:44)

Boa noite, 

Hoje foi daqueles dias em que é insuportável sair à rua. Ambiente extremamente quente e abafado derivado ao aparecimento de nebulosidade média/alta que provoca um horrível efeito de estufa.
A ultima vez que tive este tempo por aqui, foi no fatídico dia 17/07 dos incêndios de Pedrógão Grande.

Enviado do meu GT-I9082 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Out 2017 às 20:56)

Por aqui a tarde foi bastante abafada, e já se observa muita nebulosidade no céu.


----------



## Lousano (14 Out 2017 às 22:13)

Boa noite.

O furacão Ophelia a fazer das suas, trazendo um vento bem quente e seco de Sul.

Neste momento vento moderado, a temperatura máxima do dia, 30,7ºC e apenas 29% de humidade


----------



## criz0r (15 Out 2017 às 00:02)

23,2ºC depois de já ter estado nos 22,9ºC. Raio de País este ás portas de Novembro e com temperaturas tropicais à meia noite.
Desculpem o desabafo, eu nem sou queixinhas mas fui agora à rua e este tempo abafado e doentio até me faz sentir mal .


----------



## remember (15 Out 2017 às 00:08)

Boas, humidade finalmente a subir! 22,8ºC e 65% de HR.
Mínima de 16,9ºC, como muitos disseram, dia muito abafado...


----------



## david 6 (15 Out 2017 às 00:35)

Está a cair uns pingos grossos em Coruche!


----------



## criz0r (15 Out 2017 às 00:48)

Miraculosamente acabam de cair alguns pingos de "lama" aqui na Cova da Piedade. Até parece mentira..


----------



## Candy (15 Out 2017 às 01:34)

Boa noite,

Por Peniche Uma tarde abafada como há muito não se sentia. Ao final da tarde sentiu-se um ar mais fresco, no entanto foi de pouca dura. À hora de jantar voltou a aquecer e ficar abafado. A leve aragem que se sente é quente! Um bafo estranho...
Um ar raríssimo aqui por Peniche. 

O termómetro do carro marcava 25ºC às 23h10. Algo que só me lembro acontecer nas noites mais quentes de verão e que este anos não tivemos.


----------



## david 6 (15 Out 2017 às 02:21)

ainda *21.9ºC*, furacão a afetar indiretamente, vento fraco mas de SW, quando pingou lá em Coruche sentiu se umas rajadas (fracas) mas sentidas e quentinhas


----------



## joralentejano (15 Out 2017 às 03:06)

*27,3ºC* em Coimbra (Aeródromo) com vento de SE às 02h. Em 1 hora desceu apenas uma décima. Lestada sempre a fazer das suas. 
A estação junto ao rio (Coimbra, Bencanta)  seguia com *19,7ºC*. Vales .vs. Cumes.


----------



## Teya (15 Out 2017 às 03:28)

Muito abafado a esta hora, ar doentio com temperatura 20.4ºC e 57%HR


----------



## WMeteo (15 Out 2017 às 11:58)

Bom dia,

Pelo sul do concelho, céu com algumas nuvens e sol a marcar presença. Vento fraco.

A estação PROCIV Torres Vedras (cidade) marca, neste momento, *30ºC*.


----------



## MSantos (15 Out 2017 às 12:21)

Bom dia!

Depois de uma semana em Viana do Castelo estou de volta a Leiria, por aqui temos céu algo embaciado e um calor tropical diria que doentio. 

Temperaturas na casa dos 30/31ºC na cidade.


----------



## homem do mar (15 Out 2017 às 12:34)

Bom dia final do dia de ontem com tempo abafado com 24 graus em Fátima Às 11 da noite, em Ourém passado dez minutos estava bem mais fresco com 18 graus e tempo fresco.


----------



## david 6 (15 Out 2017 às 12:49)

*34.3ºC* e um vento quente


----------



## jamestorm (15 Out 2017 às 13:01)

wow está um calor muito estranho para esta época do ano, parece-me Agosto no Alentejo..um bafo terrivel em Alenquer.!! Ja vamos com 32ºC. Não me lembro de uma cena destas em pelo Outubro...ha 30 anos qdo estava na escola primaria em Outubro os miúdos levavam já gorro.


----------



## srr (15 Out 2017 às 13:17)

Boas,

34º e um bafo incrível, parece JULHO/AGOSTO


----------



## david 6 (15 Out 2017 às 13:49)

*35.2ºC*


----------



## homem do mar (15 Out 2017 às 13:50)

Mínima de 14.6 por agora 33.8 e um bafo quente lá fora.


----------



## homem do mar (15 Out 2017 às 13:51)

Incríveis as temperatura no litoral centro/norte hoje deve estar um belo dia de praia a compensar os dias em que estava nortada nestes sítios.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Out 2017 às 14:04)

Mínima tropical, *20,2ºC* nunca pensei ainda ter mais uma em pleno Outubro. 

Máxima já passou dos* 30,1ºC*, felizmente hoje deve ser o último dia do ano acima dos 30ºC, haja alegria.


----------



## bmelo (15 Out 2017 às 14:10)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Mínima tropical, *20,2ºC* nunca pensei ainda ter mais uma em pleno Outubro.
> 
> Máxima já passou dos* 30,1ºC*, felizmente hoje deve ser o último dia do ano acima dos 30ºC, haja alegria.




será que vai ser o último dia do ano acima de 30ºC ???  como este tempo maluco anda já acredito em tudo...


----------



## WMeteo (15 Out 2017 às 14:27)

Aumento significativo do vento na última hora, em comparação com a situação registada na parte da manhã.

Aqui no sul do concelho, sigo com *32ºC*.

A estação PROCIV Torres Vedras (cidade) segue com *33ºC*.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Out 2017 às 14:36)

Por aqui a tarde segue com vento moderado, e com um bafo medonho.


----------



## miguel (15 Out 2017 às 14:44)

32℃ a Mínima foi tropical 20,3℃


----------



## david 6 (15 Out 2017 às 14:55)

*35.5ºC* e vento

minha estação já começa a prever precipitação


----------



## Aspvl (15 Out 2017 às 15:05)

Até hoje não me lembro de uma noite tão quente em São Pedro de Moel!
Este dia está a ser insuportável tendo em conta a média das temperaturas aqui. Nem falo do vento...
As casas não tiveram tempo para trocarem calor com o exterior: o termómetro interior marca 20°C e o exterior marca 34°C.

Como era de esperar...


----------



## André Filipe Bom (15 Out 2017 às 15:28)

Boa tarde, mais um dia bem quente, estão 34,9ºC e muito vento de sul, está um ambiente doentio lá fora, ainda bem que hoje vai ser o ultimo dia de calor.


----------



## WHORTAS (15 Out 2017 às 15:42)

Boa tarde.
 temperatura minima de 18.6ºC com uma humidade maxima de 62% (humidade maxima rara por aqui)
Temperatura maxima de 35.7ºC
Temperatura actual nos 30.0ºC, rajada maxima 50.0km/h, humidade nos 18%

Tendo como base os meus registos desde janeiro de 2011, foi hoje batida a temperatura maxima para o mes de Outubro.
O anterior recorde era de 35.4ºC em 13/10/2011


----------



## Aspvl (15 Out 2017 às 15:51)

Incêndios da Burinhosa e da Praia da Légua vistos de São Pedro de Moel:


----------



## joao nunes (15 Out 2017 às 15:57)

aqui por ,corroios marca 30,1º e mt vento de sul


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Out 2017 às 15:58)

Viva!

Sigo com *26,4ºC*, após máxima de *28,2ºC*.
Confesso que assustei me ao consultar os dados de temperaturas da rede IPMA, impressionante o calor junto ao litoral...
*35,6ºC* em Aveiro???

_______

Mínima tropical do vale do Sizandro,Torres Vedras...surreal
*21,1ºC* em Ponte Rol.


----------



## Geopower (15 Out 2017 às 16:01)

A reportar da margem sul, Aroeira. 31.3*C. Vento moderado de sul. Céu limpo. Tempo abafado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Out 2017 às 16:12)

O vento moderado, continua e parece não estar para bricadeiras, pois já me deitou abaixo, cerca de 20 centimetros de uma parede nova do galinheiro, tudo isto porque a porta com a força do vento, bateu na parede.

As folhas secas da vinha, parecem chocalhos ao andarem ao "sabor" do vento por todo o lado.


----------



## david 6 (15 Out 2017 às 16:13)

*35.6ºC*, tem se mantido estabilizado agora


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Out 2017 às 16:19)

Hoje a zona oeste está a levar uma tareia de calor, impressionante o calor em Santa Cruz,Torres Vedras.
Neste momento estão 33,6ºC, mais quente que a cidade de Torres Vedras. 

http://www.weatherlink.com/user/cvicente/index.php?view=summary&headers=1
________________________

Venha de lá essa segunda-feira.


----------



## WMeteo (15 Out 2017 às 17:01)

jonas_87 disse:


> Hoje a zona oeste está a levar uma tareia de calor, impressionante o calor em Santa Cruz,Torres Vedras.
> Neste momento estão 33,6ºC, mais quente que a cidade de Torres Vedras.
> 
> http://www.weatherlink.com/user/cvicente/index.php?view=summary&headers=1



É verdade @jonas_87, muito calor aqui pelo Oeste e, de forma mais concreta, no concelho de Torres Vedras. Aliás, quer hoje, mas também no dia de ontem registo de elevadas temperaturas e um ar extremamente abafado na rua.
_______

Sigo aqui no sul do concelho com a temperatura nos *30,5ºC*, vento fraco a moderado e, como mencionado anteriormente, um ar abafado na rua.

Céu praticamente limpo. 

A estação PROCIV Torres Vedras (cidade), segue com *31,6ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Out 2017 às 17:05)

meteoW disse:


> É verdade @jonas_87, muito calor aqui pelo Oeste e, de forma mais concreta, no concelho de Torres Vedras. Aliás, quer hoje, mas também no dia de ontem registo de elevadas temperaturas e um ar extremamente abafado na rua.
> _______
> 
> Sigo aqui no sul do concelho com a temperatura nos *30,5ºC*, vento fraco a moderado e, como mencionado anteriormente, um ar abafado na rua.
> ...



Felizmente a chuva regressa na proxima madrugada.
Uma curiosidade, reportas de onde mesmo?


----------



## joao nunes (15 Out 2017 às 17:17)

aqui por corroios marca 29,0º e 33%humidade


----------



## MSantos (15 Out 2017 às 17:44)

Boa tarde!

Continua aqui em Leiria um ambiente bastante ventoso e quente. Há pouco na direção Este era visível o que suponho ser grande um pirocumulo.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (15 Out 2017 às 17:45)

Dia bem doentio , com máxima de 34,2 graus , com umas rajadas de sul bem quentes , entretanto já se vê alguma nebulosidade a entrar .


----------



## Candy (15 Out 2017 às 18:40)

Boas,

Por Peniche mais um dia de bafo quente como não se tem por cá há muito tempo! Arrisco a dizer que hoje ainda mais do que ontem! Valeu-nos um ventinho que já se está a tornar num ventão!


----------



## jamestorm (15 Out 2017 às 18:58)

Nebulosidade a entrar a norte de Lisboa. Espero que venha chuva a valer!


----------



## irpsit (15 Out 2017 às 19:13)

A "outer band" do Ophelia já está a entrar na zona de Lisboa, mas vamos a ver se traz chuva forte ou se é apenas nebulosidade alta. O ar esteve extremamente seco em Portugal continental e isso também contribui para o decaímento rápido do Ophelia, que agora desloca-se para norte, em direccao à Irlanda.


----------



## Microburst (15 Out 2017 às 19:40)

irpsit disse:


> A "outer band" do Ophelia já está a entrar na zona de Lisboa, mas vamos a ver se traz chuva forte ou se é apenas nebulosidade alta. O ar esteve extremamente seco em Portugal continental e isso também contribui para o decaímento rápido do Ophelia, que agora desloca-se para norte, em direccao à Irlanda.



Muito sinceramente, e apesar de todas as previsões, só acredito que chova quando ouvir o algeroz por cima do meu quarto começar a "cantar", por assim dizer.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Out 2017 às 19:52)

Agora a noite continua bem quente ainda, e o vento parece que acalmou.


----------



## homem do mar (15 Out 2017 às 19:56)

Boas por aqui a Máxima foi de 34.7 por agora 28.7.
já não bastava este calor abafado agora também está perto da minha terra um fogo de grandes dimensões em Carregueiros Tomar, mas felizmente o vento já acalmou.


----------



## jamestorm (15 Out 2017 às 20:05)

a possibilidade de chover amanha eu acho que é diminuta, talvez na terça algo.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (15 Out 2017 às 20:09)

jamestorm disse:


> a possibilidade de chover amanha eu acho que é diminuta, talvez na terça algo.



Amanha deve chover bem por Lisboa .


----------



## david 6 (15 Out 2017 às 20:11)

jamestorm disse:


> a possibilidade de chover amanha eu acho que é diminuta, talvez na terça algo.



não acho isso, então junto ao Litoral ainda menos penso isso


----------



## david 6 (15 Out 2017 às 20:12)

máxima: *35.7ºC *(+2.6ºC)
minima: *16.0ºC *(+2.0ºC)
actual: *25.4ºC*

 que venha ela


----------



## jamestorm (15 Out 2017 às 20:39)

que venha então, cá a esperamos! Mas este calor...parece até impossivel chover


----------



## Lousano (15 Out 2017 às 20:40)

Boa noite.

A temperatura mínima foi de 29,1°C até ao momento. Se o vento não enfraquecer demasiado, deverá ser esse o registo do dia, o que significará um recorde da minha estação.
Tmax: 35,7°C
Tactual: 31,3°C


----------



## Zulo (15 Out 2017 às 20:46)

Hoje foi dia de proteger o telhado do salão (que é sandwich e  estava uma bela treta,sempre que pingava fosse chuvinha soft, era uma barulheira insuportável!!!), coloquei relvado no telhado todo, o que já permite estar descansado sem barulhos. 
Agora que chova que já não há problema.. 

A colocação foi durante o dia e aguentaram se bem os 30º de máxima registados no sensor! Por agora tenho 23º,aguardo ansiosamente a chegada da chuva.

Não sei é como na Amadora registo isto, e pessoal em Lisboa, regista 36º,enorme diferença!


----------



## remember (15 Out 2017 às 20:54)

Boas, por aqui tive uns impressionantes 33,6ºC de máxima, que mais pareciam muito mais, cheguei a sentir aquele vento quente "típico" do Verão. A humidade desceu abaixo dos 20%, agora encontra-se a 46% e com 25,4ºC em descida...
A mínima foi quase tropical com 19,6ºC, A Pressão está num sobe e desce, 1020hPa e com indicação de céu nublado, anda no céu nublado, depois já muda para chuva e volta ao tempo nublado LOL


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (15 Out 2017 às 21:05)

Aguardo ansiosamente pela chuva , finalmente o verão vai se embora .


----------



## joao nunes (15 Out 2017 às 21:12)

por corroios marca 25,5º e a humidade aumentou 10% em 10 minutos


----------



## cactus (15 Out 2017 às 21:49)

Aqui por setubal ouve-se roncar , há já algum tempo..


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Out 2017 às 21:59)

cactus disse:


> Aqui por setubal ouve-se roncar , há já algum tempo..


Impossível! Basta olhar para o radar...


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Out 2017 às 22:08)

Boas,

*21,8ºC.*
Hoje mais um dia de calor insuportável, até numa esplanada à sombra estava cá um bafo, felizmente o calor tem os dias contados.
Entretanto voltei a recolher dados, ficam aqui a primeira quinzena do mês,que por acaso rendeu a minima mais alta do ano...Esta terra pode ter poucas mínimas tropicais, mas quando entra lestada nocturna moderada a forte  pode muito bem destronar uma mínima de Lisboa, e aqui nem ha efeito de ilha de calor urbano,como ocorre na capital.


----------



## miguel (15 Out 2017 às 22:24)

Roncar em Setúbal só se for os grilos e cigarras nesta noite quente tipo verão  

Máxima 32,4℃
Rajada máxima 32km/h
Agora estão 22,5℃


----------



## André Filipe Bom (15 Out 2017 às 22:30)

miguel disse:


> Roncar em Setúbal só se for os grilos e cigarras nesta noite quente tipo verão
> 
> Máxima 32,4℃
> Rajada máxima 32km/h
> Agora estão 22,5℃



Noite de verão ai?, ahahah, então vêm para aqui que ainda estão 26,7ºC.


----------



## jamestorm (15 Out 2017 às 22:38)

Noite muito quente e por aqui cheira a fogo..este país é sempre a mesma mer#%$%a estragam tudo..já não ha matas e floresta em Portugal, só eucalipto. Pirómanos pah, deviam ser todos presos, mas não.


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Out 2017 às 22:41)

jamestorm disse:


> Pirómanos pah, deviam ser todos presos, mas não.


Presos não, deviam era ser entregues nas mãos dos populares depressa lhes tratavam da saúde.


----------



## homem do mar (15 Out 2017 às 22:45)

Por aqui ainda 24.4 noite mais quente do que a de ontem.


----------



## remember (15 Out 2017 às 22:55)

Finalmente, algum fresco a entrar dentro de casa, temperatura de 23,8ºC e 61% de HR, mas com símbolo de queda


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Out 2017 às 23:36)

O dia de hoje merece um bom levantamento de registo de T.minimas, digo isto pois em muitas áreas de vale ocorreram mínimas tropicais.


----------



## Teya (15 Out 2017 às 23:58)

Meia-noite e tenho 22,1ºC e 75%HR. Gostava de chuva e trovoada esta noite...mas acredito que só na próxima madrugada de 2ª para 3ª é que virá chuva decente. Mas estou com vocês optimistas, pois ela faz mais falta que nunca!


----------



## homem do mar (16 Out 2017 às 00:01)

jonas_87 disse:


> O dia de hoje merece um bom levantamento de registo de T.minimas, digo isto pois em muitas áreas de vale ocorreram mínimas tropicais.


É mesmo eu por aqui não vou ter mínima tropical porque esta madrugada de domingo a temperatura baixo até aos 15.9 e agora ainda estão mais de 24 graus lá fora mas houve locais no concelho de Ourém como Fátima em que a mínima foi tropical


----------



## Candy (16 Out 2017 às 00:11)

Sem net nem tv devido aos fogos na zona de Peniche... com a luz a piscar... resta-me o forum para seguir o Ophelia... sem saber o tempo que virá para Peniche.
Por agora continua quente. O vento aumentou.

Enviado do meu G620S-L01 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (16 Out 2017 às 02:04)

Alguém pode postar alguma actualização do tempo para a zona de Peniche, por favor? 
Estou sem MEO devido aos fogos aqui no oeste... 
Não consigo ver o que vem por aí, com tlm. 

Enviado do meu G620S-L01 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Teya (16 Out 2017 às 02:11)

Candy disse:


> Alguém pode postar alguma actualização do tempo para a zona de Peniche, por favor?
> Estou sem MEO devido aos fogos aqui no oeste...
> Não consigo ver o que vem por aí, com tlm.
> 
> Enviado do meu G620S-L01 através de Tapatalk



Previsão de chuva a partir das 7 da manhã. Com céu muito nublado durante a madrugada. (IPMA)

Na minha opinião deve chover a partir da hora de almoço.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Out 2017 às 02:11)

Candy disse:


> Alguém pode postar alguma actualização do tempo para a zona de Peniche, por favor?
> Estou sem MEO devido aos fogos aqui no oeste...
> Não consigo ver o que vem por aí, com tlm.
> 
> Enviado do meu G620S-L01 através de Tapatalk


A partir da manhã de hoje está previsto chover aí.


----------



## remember (16 Out 2017 às 07:43)

Candy disse:


> Alguém pode postar alguma actualização do tempo para a zona de Peniche, por favor?
> Estou sem MEO devido aos fogos aqui no oeste...
> Não consigo ver o que vem por aí, com tlm.
> 
> Enviado do meu G620S-L01 através de Tapatalk



Bom dia, a minha aplicação, diz chuviscos apartir das 8h para Peniche, mas que o "grosso" acontece depois das 18h...


----------



## fhff (16 Out 2017 às 09:16)

remember disse:


> Bom dia, a minha aplicação, diz chuviscos apartir das 8h para Peniche, mas que o "grosso" acontece depois das 18h...


Por Torres Vedras cai um borriço.  Deu para molhar um pouco o chão...


----------



## criz0r (16 Out 2017 às 09:24)

Bom dia,

Mínima tropical de *20,6ºC* e manhã que acordou com céu encoberto e algum nevoeiro na cidade.
Actualmente sigo com 21,4ºC 87% de h.r e vento nulo.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (16 Out 2017 às 09:29)

Bom dia, por aqui estão 17,8ºC e a minima foi de 16,3ºC, só espero chuva lá para a noite.


----------



## MSantos (16 Out 2017 às 10:10)

Bom (mau) dia! 

Céu encoberto por uma mistura de fumo e nuvens aqui em Leiria, ambiente irrespirável na rua com intenso cheiro a queimado. 

22ºC nas estações da cidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Out 2017 às 10:25)

Boas,

Mancha interessante no radar a SO daqui, vamos ver onde entra.


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Out 2017 às 10:29)

Temperatura abafada ao amanhecer, agora parece que vai refrescando mais com a mudança do vento, temperatura nos 21°C


----------



## miguel (16 Out 2017 às 10:38)

Mínima quente de 19,5ºC

Agora céu com muita palha nem se percebe se é nuvens ou fumo, tempo ameno estão 21,6ºC com vento fraco, não espero chuva "decente" (será sempre pouca) a não ser lá para o fim do dia


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Out 2017 às 10:39)

Bom dia!
Muita nebulosidade baixa e média que ainda tapa o sol. Está fresco.
*22,6ºC* e *80%* de HR.


----------



## jamestorm (16 Out 2017 às 11:08)

Em Alenquer até agora nada, nem uma gota...no ceu está bastante nublado e com ar de que vai cair qq coisa, mas falta concretizar.  
19ºc


----------



## WHORTAS (16 Out 2017 às 11:09)

MSantos disse:


> Bom (mau) dia!
> 
> Céu encoberto por uma mistura de fumo e nuvens aqui em Leiria, ambiente irrespirável na rua com intenso cheiro a queimado.
> 
> 22ºC nas estações da cidade.



Visibilidade de 600mts máximo por causa do fumo
Nem se vê o castelo


----------



## Gilmet (16 Out 2017 às 11:46)

Bom dia,

Manhã abafada, apesar da muita nebulosidade baixa. A humidade encontra-se visivelmente mais elevada. Também existe algum fumo à mistura.
Não tenho ideia de ter chovido significativamente durante a madrugada / início da manhã, no entanto, a precipitação anda por perto.

(11:30)





Mínima de *20,9ºC*, mais uma tropical, à semelhança de ontem, e do dia anterior.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Out 2017 às 11:53)

Nevoeiro a entrar por Alcabideche.
Faço ideia o nevoeiro cerrado na serra, a cota do nevoeiro está practicamente desde a base da vertente.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Out 2017 às 12:15)

Nevoeiro por aqui também. Sente-se uma frescura espetacular e aliviante!


----------



## david 6 (16 Out 2017 às 12:20)

26.6ºC


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 12:23)

É impressão minha ou a chuva não se consegue formar devido ao ar seco? No radar parece estacionária no mar junto á costa...


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Out 2017 às 12:26)

luismeteo3 disse:


> É impressão minha ou a chuva não se consegue formar devido ao ar seco? No radar parece estacionária no mar junto á costa...


E está estacionária. Só entrará pela costa a meio da tarde, não descartando um ou outro aguaceiro fraco, claro.


----------



## criz0r (16 Out 2017 às 12:44)

24,3ºC actuais e vento em intensificação. Céu encoberto.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 12:51)

Vê-se chuva na zona de Torres Vedras... em Peniche está quase.


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Out 2017 às 13:23)

Boas

Dia abafado e húmido com vento nulo. Céu geralmente muito nublado até agora.

Venha daí essa chuva! E se vier com brinde ainda melhor...


----------



## WMeteo (16 Out 2017 às 13:27)

Aqui pelo sul do concelho, de facto choveu alguma coisa à cerca de 1 hora, mas de forma rápida. 

Céu totalmente encoberto. Vento praticamente nulo.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Out 2017 às 13:28)

Bem, bem...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Out 2017 às 13:39)

Em Cascais tudo seco ainda...


----------



## Candy (16 Out 2017 às 13:53)

Chove ha uns 20 minutos em Peniche.
Começou com intensidade moderada mas logo enfraqueceu.
Ventinho fraco a moderado no centro de Peniche.


----------



## miguel (16 Out 2017 às 14:12)

Mais um dia de verao... Estão 25,0℃ com vento fraco com a humidade mais alta fica bem abafado o ar... A chuva ainda vem longe


----------



## StormRic (16 Out 2017 às 14:13)

Boa tarde

Temperaturas máximas de ontem novamente acima dos máximos registados no período 1971-2010, para o mês de Outubro, em várias estações principais do IPMA.
Apesar destes valores já terem sido atingidos em dias anteriores deste corrente mês, notável é o avanço na data, dia 15, e, consequentemente, o estado de secura do solo e coberto vegetal.


----------



## MSantos (16 Out 2017 às 14:18)

Olá de novo.

Céu encoberto pelo fumo, nuvens e smog, intenso cheiro a queimado, custa a respirar e faz arder os olhos, ambiente completamente insalubre em Leiria. 

Estão a evacuar algumas escolas da cidade devido ao intenso fumo que cobriu a cidade.


----------



## Zulo (16 Out 2017 às 14:58)

Alguém me pode dizer qual a saída mais recente de todos os modelos? O sol está a abrir aqui nesta zona (Jamor).


----------



## david 6 (16 Out 2017 às 15:45)

*29ºC*

tá dificil ela se mexer...a precipitação


----------



## André Filipe Bom (16 Out 2017 às 15:57)

Boa tarde, até agora sem sinais de chuva, onde anda ela?


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Out 2017 às 16:13)

André Filipe Bom disse:


> Boa tarde, até agora sem sinais de chuva, onde anda ela?


Só está previsto chover ao final da tarde.


----------



## Candy (16 Out 2017 às 16:27)

A chuva foi pouco tempo...
Está a passar pelo mar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 16:29)

Candy disse:


> A chuva foi pouco tempo...
> Está a passar pelo mar.


Não me digam que não chove...


----------



## Candy (16 Out 2017 às 16:35)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não me digam que não chove...


No meu terraço o chão já tem machas secas...


----------



## david 6 (16 Out 2017 às 16:37)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não me digam que não chove...



chove não te preocupes, só que vai chover mais para o final da tarde e durante a noite, só que no inicio pelo menos junto ao Litoral estava previsto chover nesta altura, até no litoral norte estava previsto chover durante a madrugada e acabou por não acontecer, até o IPMA já retirou amarelo de Lisboa, Setúbal, Évora, Beja e Faro, eu percebo que ao fim de tanto tempo sem chover e estar a acontecer isto o pessoal fica um pouco de pé atrás  mas ela vem! só que está atrasada xD


entretanto 28.1ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Out 2017 às 17:33)

Atenção, Peniche!


----------



## joao nunes (16 Out 2017 às 17:35)

aqui por corroios marca 25,2º 65º humidade


----------



## Candy (16 Out 2017 às 17:45)

Tiagolco, post: 629170, member: 7043"]Atenção, Peniche!





[/QUOTE]
Continuo sem net. Não consigo aceder a quase nada com o tlm.

Diz-me, vem direito a Peniche? A célula está a aumentar ou enfraquecer à medida que se desloca?

Tem actividade?
Desculpa mas não consigo abrir os radares... O fogo do Olho Marinho, Óbidos, levou-nos os cabos da MEO...

Obrigada!


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Out 2017 às 17:52)

Candy disse:


> Tiagolco, post: 629170, member: 7043"]Atenção, Peniche!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vai em direção a Peniche, não tem atividade elétrica e está a enfraquecer.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Out 2017 às 17:58)

Portanto, as células progridem lentamente para NE. Penso que para chover em Lisboa terão que se formar células na_* zona 2*, _pois as células a sudoeste parecem-me, e de acordo com as previsões dos modelos, que progridem em direção à costa alentejana _(*zona 1*):_


----------



## jamestorm (16 Out 2017 às 18:12)

ipma volta a cortar na chuva e ja so tem alguns distritos do norte em alerta. Estamos mal!


----------



## André Filipe Bom (16 Out 2017 às 18:13)

Muito mal mesmo que estamos, vai na volta e só uns miseros mm irá cair, mas espero estar enganado, ou isto se forma rápido ou então não sei.


----------



## david 6 (16 Out 2017 às 18:15)

máxima: *29.1ºC *(*-6.6ºC)*
minima: *16.4ºC *(+0.4ºC)
actual: *25.9ºC* e 62% humidade e ainda à espera dela

em Coruche cheirava já a humidade aqui nada, talvez aquele eco azul clarinho nas portas de Coruche esteja a provocar mais humidade naquela zona


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Out 2017 às 18:17)

A célula a SW tem atividade elétrica!

Por enquanto ainda céu encoberto e a temperatura a descer. Bem mais fresco finalmente!


----------



## joao nunes (16 Out 2017 às 18:23)

por aqui estabilizou nos 25,0º vamos ver o que acontece esta noite


----------



## jamestorm (16 Out 2017 às 18:38)

A aguardar que algo mude, em Alenquer 23ºC céu encoberto e com ar de que algo está quase a cair nas próximas horas, falta o "quase"...


----------



## joao nunes (16 Out 2017 às 18:50)

nesta ultima saida do radar ja se ve algumas celulas a entrarem


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Out 2017 às 19:03)

Ui!


----------



## joao nunes (16 Out 2017 às 19:05)

Tiagolco disse:


> Ui!


ta se a forme uma célula bem interessante


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 19:05)

Tempo bastante fresco, já é uma boa ajuda!


----------



## Maria Papoila (16 Out 2017 às 19:05)

Olá,
Aqui no Marquês está muito escuro. Acho que oiço alguma trovoada. Será possível ou é só a muita vontade que chova? E está a ficar mais fresco.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Out 2017 às 19:09)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Olá,
> Aqui no Marquês está muito escuro. Acho que oiço alguma trovoada. Será possível ou é só a muita vontade que chova?


É mais a segunda opção.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Out 2017 às 19:21)

Possível shelf cloud/wall cloud:


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Out 2017 às 19:25)

Está com ar de começar a chover a qualquer momento.

Se aquelas células a SW se mantiverem daqui por uma ou duas horas já dará para ver qualquer coisa...


----------



## criz0r (16 Out 2017 às 19:38)

A máxima foi até aos *24,5ºC* e neste momento está em descida lenta com 22,1ºC . Humidade nos 73% e vento por enquanto a soprar fraco de Oeste/Sudoeste.


----------



## dASk (16 Out 2017 às 19:39)

É bom que ela venha sim para apagar os incêndios e acabar com o pó de uma vez por todas mas se chegar com a força que vejo no radar amanhã mudam as notícias de incêndios para enchurradas repentinas e ribeiros completamente entupidos da matéria morta dos incêndios! Espero de todo que não venha com tanta força como alguns podem desejar...


----------



## joao nunes (16 Out 2017 às 19:39)

se mantiverem a mesma rota sem alterações vamos ter chuva significativa


----------



## remember (16 Out 2017 às 20:06)

Dia de fiasco e o Ipma, com alerta amarelo das 5h às 12h  de hoje, como comecei a prever visto que a app Klara raramente engana-se... depois os satelites começaram a confirmar as suspeitas, nada de chuva até agora... vamos ver se, se confirma a chuva depois das 8h.


----------



## jamestorm (16 Out 2017 às 20:16)

pois mais um dia sem chuva e o ipma presta um péssimo serviço.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Out 2017 às 20:17)

Relâmpagos a sudoeste!


----------



## criz0r (16 Out 2017 às 20:20)

@Tiagolco 

Já estás de vigia seu malandro


----------



## Ricardo Martins (16 Out 2017 às 20:21)

Confirmo, trovoada e relâmpago a SW Magoito


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Out 2017 às 20:24)

criz0r disse:


> @Tiagolco
> 
> Já estás de vigia seu malandro


Sempre!


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Out 2017 às 20:26)

jamestorm disse:


> pois mais um dia sem chuva e o ipma presta um péssimo serviço.



Calma, observa o radar.
Será um pouco lotaria é certo, mas temos que aguardar.


----------



## António josé Sales (16 Out 2017 às 20:35)

jamestorm disse:


> pois mais um dia sem chuva e o ipma presta um péssimo serviço.


O ipma não têm culpa são situações muito imprevisíveis.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Out 2017 às 20:38)

O dia de hoje foi marcado por muita nebulosidade, apesar de o sol ainda tentou espreitar por entre as nuvens.
Até agora nem uma gota de água, e secalhar nem vale a pena criar grandes espectativas, se não chover nada de jeito, até amanhã á tarde, resta-me mais uma vez regar as couves.


----------



## rick80 (16 Out 2017 às 20:38)

Finalmente. Já chove perto de Alcobaça. Só espero que dure para acalmar os incêndios da zona e se espalhe para apagar todos os outros 

Enviado do meu MI 5s Plus através de Tapatalk


----------



## windchill (16 Out 2017 às 20:40)

A máquina já está a postos!!


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Out 2017 às 20:42)

Está fresco e o céu está muito nublado.
Acho que o IPMA deveria lançar aviso amarelo para Lisboa, Setúbal e Beja...


----------



## joao nunes (16 Out 2017 às 20:46)

vamos ver se e desta que temos chuva aparentemente parece vamos ver...


----------



## Pedro Mindz (16 Out 2017 às 20:46)

Tiagolco disse:


> Está fresco e o céu está muito nublado.
> Acho que o IPMA deveria lançar aviso amarelo para Lisboa, Setúbal e Beja...



Vem aí uma boa mancha no radar a caminho de Lisboa..


----------



## joao nunes (16 Out 2017 às 20:54)

se n se dificipar vamos ter um bom episodio de chuva


----------



## mhenriques (16 Out 2017 às 21:05)

já troveja!!!! mas será que trás agua?


----------



## Rui Alex (16 Out 2017 às 21:06)

Mais 90 minutos e deve começar a chegar aqui à península de setúbal. Se não se dissipar. A ver vamos.


----------



## miguel (16 Out 2017 às 21:07)

Ta uma noite bem quentinha 21℃ bom para uma noite de trovoada...


----------



## remember (16 Out 2017 às 21:07)

Parece que agora vai... parece!


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Out 2017 às 21:11)

Céu completamente tapado. Chuva garantida para Lisboa e Setúbal.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Out 2017 às 21:12)

Já vejo alguns relampagos a iluminar esta noite "fumarenta e mal cheirosa".


----------



## joao nunes (16 Out 2017 às 21:15)

sigu com 24,2º completamente ansioso por chuva chega de calor....


----------



## criz0r (16 Out 2017 às 21:19)

Se realmente vier, vai acertar em cheio em Lisboa e Margem Sul. Até sinto nostalgia por voltar a ver chuva..


----------



## Microburst (16 Out 2017 às 21:21)

A não ser pelo blitzortung, ver um relâmpago esta noite ainda não vi e é curioso pois onde vivo em Cacilhas tenho uma visão de 360º a uma altura considerável. Mas venha ela, só peca pela demora.


----------



## António josé Sales (16 Out 2017 às 21:24)

Por aqui já troveja


----------



## MSantos (16 Out 2017 às 21:27)

Boa noite,.

Nada de chuva em Leiria até ao momento. Estou em casa com tudo fechado, lá fora o ambiente é tóxico devido ao intenso cheiro a fumo e ao _smog_ que reduz a visibilidade drasticamente.

Temperaturas de 17/18ºC.


----------



## António josé Sales (16 Out 2017 às 21:27)

já começou a chover


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 21:32)

Acabei de ouvir trovejar!


----------



## Caneira (16 Out 2017 às 21:34)

Tudo em Lisboa à espera da chuva... e ela nem sinal!


----------



## António josé Sales (16 Out 2017 às 21:35)

Começa a chover com alguma intensidade continua a trovoada


----------



## AndréGM22 (16 Out 2017 às 21:38)

Tudo a olhar para o céu, venha de lá essa chuva!


----------



## rick80 (16 Out 2017 às 21:39)

Qual sirene dos veículos dos bombeiros anunciando a sua marcha eis que trovejar assinalando a chegada da chuva. Que venha com calma e duradoura para não causar estragos repentinos... 

Enviado do meu MI 5s Plus através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (16 Out 2017 às 21:40)

Começou a pingar aqui!  21,9ºC actuais e vento fraco de Oeste.


----------



## DRC (16 Out 2017 às 21:43)

Já chove na Póvoa de Santa Iria. Até que enfim, graças a Deus.


----------



## vortex (16 Out 2017 às 21:45)

Boas! Vão caíndo uns tímidos pingos.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (16 Out 2017 às 21:45)

A chuva está quase a chegar ! , finalmente depois de tanto tempo , finalmente vamos ter chuva decente !


----------



## StormRic (16 Out 2017 às 21:46)

Atenção: registo de DEA's depois das 21h (20:00 utc)







deslocamento para NNE, já choveu fraco aqui na Póvoa de S. Iria:


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Out 2017 às 21:46)

Finalmente a chuva que tanto precisamos está a chegar. Aqui em Alvalade ainda nada, mas no Alto dos Moinhos já tive relatos de chuva.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (16 Out 2017 às 21:47)

Finalmente algo que não via já há muito, relampagaos para NW.


----------



## remember (16 Out 2017 às 21:47)

Chove, finalmente!


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Out 2017 às 21:48)

Flashada!


----------



## Rui Alex (16 Out 2017 às 21:50)

A mancha no radar é tímida. Mas pelo menos parece que vai bater em cheio na península de setúbal e lisboa a seguir. Aqui no seixal já começou a pingar. Vamos a ver se a mancha não se desvia para norte e passa ao lado daqui.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 21:50)

Troveja muito mas nada de chuva por enquanto...


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Out 2017 às 21:51)

Trovão por Alvalade!


----------



## MSantos (16 Out 2017 às 21:51)

Relâmpagos a Sul/Sudoeste de Leiria! 

No entanto ainda não chove aqui, esperemos que já não demore muito.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Out 2017 às 21:51)

Relâmpago e trovão longínquo! Ainda não chove.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Out 2017 às 21:52)

Trovão audível agora, em Loures.


----------



## Teya (16 Out 2017 às 21:53)

Cove forte em Odivelas e caiu um relampago mesmo aqui. Que estoiro!!!


----------



## Pedro Mindz (16 Out 2017 às 21:53)

Relampago visivel na Expo para os lados de Loures.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Out 2017 às 21:56)

A célula está aqui ao lado! Mais um relâmpago!


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (16 Out 2017 às 21:58)

E já chove , e também se vê relâmpagos , tenho impressão que vamos ter muita animação esta noite adentro !


----------



## lm1960 (16 Out 2017 às 21:58)

Boas,

Trovões e chuva grossa por aqui...


----------



## AnDré (16 Out 2017 às 22:01)

Foi cá um estoiro, há bocado. No total ouvi 3 trovões, mas a chuva aqui foi residual. Pingos grossos que só molharam a estrada, superficialmente.


----------



## belem (16 Out 2017 às 22:01)

Chove bem por aqui.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Out 2017 às 22:02)

Morrinha por aqui... Ainda sem sinal de chuva decente e não ouvi mais trovões.


----------



## Zulo (16 Out 2017 às 22:03)

Chove na Amadora e já vi dois relâmpagos ao longe.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Out 2017 às 22:03)

Por Carnaxide chuvisca. Vejo de vez em quando uns relâmpagos longínquos para norte.


----------



## MSantos (16 Out 2017 às 22:04)

Aparato elétrico a Sul/Sudoeste de Leiria, ecos vermelhos no radar. 

Chuva? Ainda não temos...


----------



## António josé Sales (16 Out 2017 às 22:07)

Continua a chuva desta vez forte, aleluuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## sergiosilva (16 Out 2017 às 22:10)

Muita actividade zona de Setúbal e Lisboa.

Enviado do meu G7-L01 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Out 2017 às 22:11)

Os relampagos por vezes iluminam o céu por completo.
Já se nota bem também a diferença de temperatura.
Ainda nada de chuva.


----------



## Maxwell Black (16 Out 2017 às 22:11)

Troveja em Alverca mas nada de chuva...


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 22:14)

Eco vermelho sobre Porto de Mós!


----------



## tucha (16 Out 2017 às 22:15)

E por aqui pela zona dos olivais norte,  encostadinhos 
à zona da expo choveu uns pingos....que já pararam! um calor fora do normal, ausencia total de vento e um relampago que nao veio acompanhado de trovao..


----------



## lm1960 (16 Out 2017 às 22:15)

Foram 7/8 minutos bem regados com 3 trovões fortes, ainda pinga.

Pode continuar mas com pouca força para não levar enxurrada para as linhas de água.


----------



## jamestorm (16 Out 2017 às 22:15)

Alenquer vemos ao longe trovoada, ressoa perto mas de chuva nem vê-la ainda... que venha ela!! Estaremos cá pra festejar!


----------



## StormRic (16 Out 2017 às 22:16)

Células de ecos vermelho/laranja a sul de Leiria; laranja sobre Loures:










Viram-se na Póvoa os relâmpagos da célula de Loures. Ouviu-se um trovão a uma distância de 5 Km.


----------



## windchill (16 Out 2017 às 22:16)

Pela zona do Seixal... absolutamente nada!!


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Out 2017 às 22:17)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eco vermelho sobre Porto de Mós!



Pode ser uma mais valia para extinguir os fogos, e consolidar o rescaldo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 22:19)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pode ser uma mais valia para extinguir os fogos, e consolidar o rescaldo.


Eu bem preciso que o fogo está feio outra vez!


----------



## criz0r (16 Out 2017 às 22:19)

Os pingos vão ganhando consistência por aqui, é preciso mais do que isto São Pedro!


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Out 2017 às 22:21)

Alguns flashes para o lado de Sacavém.


----------



## MSantos (16 Out 2017 às 22:23)

Primeiros pingos em Leiria!!


----------



## Zulo (16 Out 2017 às 22:26)

Aqui acalmou, as pingas que caem são pesadas, não é uma morrinha. Precisávamos que a chuva não fosse daquelas enxurradas mas que caísse certo umas horas para parar os incêndios e preparar o solo para receber mais água... Vamos lá!!


----------



## MSantos (16 Out 2017 às 22:28)

MSantos disse:


> Primeiros pingos em Leiria!!



Chuva moderada e trovoada em Leiria! Finalmente! 

Tempo fresco e húmido, mas ainda cheira muito a queimado.


----------



## david 6 (16 Out 2017 às 22:29)

também já vejo relâmpagos para W e oiço alguns trovões ao longe, mas aqui na minha zona de Coruche ainda tenho esperar um pouquito mais pela precipitação

PS: hora de abrir a janela


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Out 2017 às 22:29)

Relâmpagos a oeste! Vem da célula a Oeste de Cascais.
Chove fraco.


----------



## Maxwell Black (16 Out 2017 às 22:30)

Agora sim, os ditos pindos grossos cá chegaram! Os vasos estão na varanda prontos a apanhar àgua nas folhas.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Out 2017 às 22:30)

Aqui por agora tudo calmo de novo... Vá lá, que comece a chover a sério.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Out 2017 às 22:31)

Relâmpagos a Oeste.


----------



## StormRic (16 Out 2017 às 22:33)

DEA's depois das 22h (21:00 utc)






Trovão forte às 21:24:55 utc

Cinco células à volta da Póvoa; eco vermelho a caminho de Porto de Mós, há quinze minutos:






Massa de nuvens a chegar a Lisboa, precipitação moderada a fraca (bigorna?).
Continuo à espera daquelas células junto a Sines.


----------



## Thomar (16 Out 2017 às 22:33)

Por aqui chove fraco, mas chove, que saudades!


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 22:37)

MSantos disse:


> Chuva moderada e trovoada em Leiria! Finalmente!
> 
> Tempo fresco e húmido, mas ainda cheira muito a queimado.


Aqui ainda não há chuva, está a custar entrar...


----------



## dASk (16 Out 2017 às 22:37)

Que saudades deste cheiro a terra molhada.. Por aqui vai chovendo agora moderado e certinha como tem de ser para lubrificar a terra!


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Out 2017 às 22:38)

Trovao bem potente ha cerca de 1 minuto atras.


----------



## Geopower (16 Out 2017 às 22:39)

Por Glória do Ribatejo, ainda não chove mas já ouvi 2 trovões.  Vento fraco. Cheiro intenso a queimado.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Out 2017 às 22:39)

É pena os relâmpagos serem tão esporádicos. Chove fraco mas as pingas são grossas.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Out 2017 às 22:39)

Uma das descargas que se (ou)viu por aqui. Gravado com o telemóvel, sem qualquer edição.


----------



## jamestorm (16 Out 2017 às 22:45)

Ja chove bem no alto concelho de Alenquer...CHUVA FORTE !!


----------



## Crissie (16 Out 2017 às 22:45)

Por aqui no seixal já chove, que maravilha, que continue !!!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 22:47)

Começou agora a cair forte!!! Os vizinhos vieram todos para a rua!


----------



## StormRic (16 Out 2017 às 22:48)

AS células de Sines vão entrar pelo Alentejo, não chegam cá, nem a Setúbal.

O grupo de células sobre Cascais é forte, vai regar bem a serra de Sintra:


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Out 2017 às 22:49)

Chove muito fraco em Alvalade mas chove!


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Out 2017 às 22:50)

Vai chovendo e volta e meio ocorrem bons estrondos.


----------



## MSantos (16 Out 2017 às 22:51)

MSantos disse:


> Chuva moderada e trovoada em Leiria! Finalmente!
> 
> Tempo fresco e húmido, mas ainda cheira muito a queimado.



Chove forte!! 

Maravilha! Esta chuva vale ouro!


----------



## StormRic (16 Out 2017 às 22:53)

Boa descarga mesmo em frente à Praia do Abano, Guincho, era ali que eu devia estar... 






Dilúvio para a serra de Sintra!


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Out 2017 às 22:54)

Choveu moderado durante alguns segundos mas a chuva fraca prevalece. Pelo menos vai regando. 
*0,5 mm*.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (16 Out 2017 às 22:55)

E continua a chover moderadamente , e parece me que vai continuar e até pode aumentar de intensidade , pode ser que mais pela madrugada vamos ter trovoada e mais animação .


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Out 2017 às 22:58)

É preciso ter galo, estou a tirar fotos com a gopro 2 fotos por segundo, e  não consegui apanhar um raio brutal que se abateu na serra. bah


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 22:58)

Chuva forte! Passa-se do zero a eco laranja... ainda bem!


----------



## Yannick (16 Out 2017 às 23:01)

Boas, da Ulgueira, cabo da roca. Chuva muito forte, até 90mm/h, em meia hora ja vao mais de 20mm. Ja iam quase 5 meses sem um pingo !


----------



## StormRic (16 Out 2017 às 23:02)

Esta foi interessante, aliás, a torre que produziu a descarga é também responsável por outras das mais potentes deste grupo:


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Out 2017 às 23:04)

Yannick disse:


> Boas, da Ulgueira, cabo da roca. Chuva muito forte, até 90mm/h, em meia hora ja vao mais de 20mm. Ja iam quase 5 meses sem um pingo !



Boas,

Valores brutais, estava agora mesmo a consultar a tua estação.


----------



## remember (16 Out 2017 às 23:04)

Lá se foi a mínima, 19,4ºC actuais, menos uma décima!
Mesmo assim a máxima ainda foi aos 26,7ºC, HR nos 90%


----------



## StormRic (16 Out 2017 às 23:05)

Yannick disse:


> Boas, da Ulgueira, cabo da roca. Chuva muito forte, até 90mm/h, em meia hora ja vao mais de 20mm. Ja iam quase 5 meses sem um pingo !


----------



## david 6 (16 Out 2017 às 23:05)

continuo à espera, vejo uns flashes de vez em quando, abri o taipal da janela para ter vista, está a ficar um cheiro a fumo no quarto.... que venha depressa a chuva para tirar este cheiro

20ºC


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (16 Out 2017 às 23:05)

E Lisboa sem avisos meteorológicos em vigor...


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Out 2017 às 23:11)

Vai chovendo bem.
*6,4 mm 
17,1ºC*


----------



## jotasetubal (16 Out 2017 às 23:14)

Só pela piada (porque lhe falta o rigor científico) como é a fórmula para calcular a distância de uma trovoada, contando os segundos entre o flash e o som?


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Out 2017 às 23:15)

Chove com pingos grossos em Alvalade, finalmente!


----------



## camrov8 (16 Out 2017 às 23:17)

jotasetubal disse:


> Só pela piada (porque lhe falta o rigor científico) como é a fórmula para calcular a distância de uma trovoada, contando os segundos entre o flash e o som?
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


épa o som é 330ms ou 1200kmh multiplica isso pelo tempo entre o flash e o som


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Out 2017 às 23:19)

Acumulados a NO daqui.

Ulgueira,Sintra: *21,3 mm*
Almoçageme,Sintra: *16,5 mm*
Mucifal,Sintra: *13,7 mm*
Colares,Sintra: *12,5 mm*


----------



## Reportorio (16 Out 2017 às 23:22)

Em Miratejo já cai bem, se fosse assim no país todo apagava os incendios.


----------



## Rajujas (16 Out 2017 às 23:23)

A chover torrencialmente em Lisboa

edit: Bastante forte durante uns 3-4 minutos. Agora "acalmou".


----------



## WMeteo (16 Out 2017 às 23:23)

Aqui pelo sul do concelho chove de forma moderada neste momento.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Out 2017 às 23:23)

Chuva moderada, a estrada já está completamente molhada e com pequenos "riachos". 

Edit: Chuva forte!!


----------



## StormRic (16 Out 2017 às 23:23)

jotasetubal disse:


> Só pela piada (porque lhe falta o rigor científico) como é a fórmula para calcular a distância de uma trovoada, contando os segundos entre o flash e o som?



Regra mais simples de todas: 1 Km por cada 3 segundos.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Out 2017 às 23:24)

Tenho vergonha dos meus *1,7 mm*. 
Continua a chover moderado por aqui.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (16 Out 2017 às 23:26)

Está a chover torrencialmente neste momento por Lisboa , não tenho palavras para desscrever tanta água que está a cair !


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Out 2017 às 23:27)

Trovões potentes em aproximação!


----------



## António josé Sales (16 Out 2017 às 23:27)

Por aqui após uma pausa volta a chover com intensidade.


----------



## dASk (16 Out 2017 às 23:28)

Bela célula na margem sul. Valentes descargas a sul daqui. Começa a chover forte!!!


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Out 2017 às 23:28)

A luz piscou por meio segundo aqui, devem estar a cair descargas.


----------



## StormRic (16 Out 2017 às 23:29)

Até agora a descarga mais potente que encontrei hoje:


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Out 2017 às 23:30)

Trovão longínquo mas potente!


----------



## ThunderFreak (16 Out 2017 às 23:30)

Troveja bem pela quinta do conde. 2 bombas fortíssimas. 1 delas mandou o quadro abaixo. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (16 Out 2017 às 23:30)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Está a chover torrencialmente neste momento por Lisboa , não tenho palavras para desscrever tanta água que está a cair !



Com efeito, e vai continuar:


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Out 2017 às 23:32)

Magnífico festival eléctrico!


----------



## vortex (16 Out 2017 às 23:33)

Chove torrencialmente!


----------



## dASk (16 Out 2017 às 23:33)

E de vento nulo do nada apareceu um vendaval enorme!!!


----------



## vortex (16 Out 2017 às 23:34)

Chove torrencialmente!


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Out 2017 às 23:34)

Mas que festival eletrico na grande lisboa e margem sul


----------



## jotasetubal (16 Out 2017 às 23:34)

Tenho estado a acompanhar uma sucessão interessante de descargas. A última mandou a baixo a iluminação pública. Desfasamento 35 segundos. Distância provável: 11km hehehe (obrigado stormRic!)


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Out 2017 às 23:34)




----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (16 Out 2017 às 23:34)

Eis que começou o festival elétrico .


----------



## dASk (16 Out 2017 às 23:35)

Brutal!!!! Acabou-se o pó.... Até faz fumo


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Out 2017 às 23:35)

Acumulados à volta entre os *0,8 mm* e *1,3 mm.

Finalmente, chuva!
*
IPMA a falar na RTP!


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Out 2017 às 23:36)

*8 mm* por aqui.
*23 mm *em Ulgueira.


----------



## DaniFR (16 Out 2017 às 23:37)

De Coimbra já se avistam alguns relâmpagos a sul.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Out 2017 às 23:37)

Que flash imponente mesmo agora!


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Out 2017 às 23:39)

Flashes brutais em direção a Lisboa. Cheira muito a queimado por aqui...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Out 2017 às 23:39)

Belos clarões no quadrante Este.


----------



## Zulo (16 Out 2017 às 23:40)

Cheira a queimado por toda a Amadora. Alguém sabe do que será? Falei com uma pessoa a 3kms de mim, também lhe cheira.


----------



## StormRic (16 Out 2017 às 23:41)

Agora sim, chuva forte na Póvoa.

Em Lisboa e margem sul células fortes com actividade eléctrica intensa:












Trovoada aqui na Póvoa.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Out 2017 às 23:41)

Zulo disse:


> Cheira a queimado por toda a Amadora. Alguém sabe do que será? Falei com uma pessoa a 3kms de mim, também lhe cheira.


Por Carnaxide também cheira muito.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Out 2017 às 23:42)

Mais um flash por Alvalade. Não sei bem de onde vêm, tenho a vista obstruída em quase todos os quadrantes.


----------



## david 6 (16 Out 2017 às 23:43)

finalmente começa a chover fraquito, vários flashes com mais destaque para SW provavelmente a célula da margem sul


----------



## Zulo (16 Out 2017 às 23:43)

Eu em modo "bunker" ouço zero!!! Hoje não posso sair de casa para ir ver, amanhã acordo muito cedo... Fico a contar com o report fotográfico da cena


----------



## StormRic (16 Out 2017 às 23:45)

Tiagolco disse:


> Por Carnaxide também cheira muito.



Cheira a cinzas molhadas pela Póvoa, é geral a grande parte da região centro, agora que a chuva está a chegar às zonas dos incêndios e o vento roda, à superfície para o quadrante norte:


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Out 2017 às 23:45)

Incrivel quantidade de água que está a cair! Trovoada muito perto.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Out 2017 às 23:46)

Tiagolco disse:


> Por Carnaxide também cheira muito.


 O mesmo por aqui.


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Out 2017 às 23:46)

AndréFrade disse:


> Incrivel quantidade de água que está a cair! Trovoada muito perto.



@AndréFrade filma-me essa trovooada


----------



## AndréGM22 (16 Out 2017 às 23:48)

è verdade, a chuva está a fazer o cheiro a fumo baixar...


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Out 2017 às 23:49)

StormRic disse:


> Cheira a cinzas molhadas pela Póvoa, é geral a grande parte da região centro, agora que a chuva está a chegar às zonas dos incêndios e o vento roda, à superfície para o quadrante norte:


Faz sentido.


----------



## StormRic (16 Out 2017 às 23:49)

AndréFrade disse:


> Incrivel quantidade de água que está a cair! Trovoada muito perto.



Intensa trovoada na margem sul dirige-se para NNE/N


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Out 2017 às 23:53)

Alguns amigos meus de diferentes pontos de Lisboa também estão a reclamar do cheiro repentino a queimado. 
*2,1 mm* de acumulado.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Out 2017 às 23:55)

Cheiro intenso a queimado na Grande Lisboa, confirmo. É o fumo dos incêndios do Centro a descer.


----------



## Zulo (16 Out 2017 às 23:55)

Será do IF em Sintra?


----------



## fhff (16 Out 2017 às 23:55)

Pelo alto concelho de Alenquer também choveu bem agora. Já corre água nas ruas.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (16 Out 2017 às 23:55)

Tiagolco disse:


> Alguns amigos meus de diferentes pontos de Lisboa também estão a reclamar do cheiro repentino a queimado.
> *2,1 mm* de acumulado.



Sim , também me cheira a queimado e caiem algumas cinzas provavelmente deve ser dos incêndios que assolam o centro de Portugal , esses incêndios ainda não tão dominados , mas pode ser que com esta chuva eles fiquem dominados e depois extintos .


----------



## fhff (16 Out 2017 às 23:56)

Pelo alto concelho de Alenquer também choveu bem agora. Já corre água nas ruas. 
Por aqui também começou a cheirar a queimado, por voltas das 21H00.


----------



## WMeteo (16 Out 2017 às 23:57)

A chuva continua a cair de forma constante, agora com menos intensidade.


----------



## miguel (16 Out 2017 às 23:57)

Alguma trovoada mas pouca chuva por Setúbal! Agora parou a trovoada


----------



## Zulo (17 Out 2017 às 00:02)

SpiderVV disse:


> Cheiro intenso a queimado na Grande Lisboa, confirmo. É o fumo dos incêndios do Centro a descer.



IF em Sintra parece


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Out 2017 às 00:05)

Levantou-se vento moderado a forte de Noroeste. Continua a chuviscar e estão *20,6ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2017 às 00:05)

Zulo disse:


> IF em Sintra parece




Boas, há um incêndio em Sintra?


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (17 Out 2017 às 00:06)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas, há um incêndio em Sintra?



Sim , espero que não se poprage muito rápido , cheira mesmo muito a queimado , amanhã de manhã espero que não esteja pior .


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Out 2017 às 00:06)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas, há um incêndio em Sintra?


 Este cheiro não tem nada a ver com o fogo que havia em Covas de Ferro, concelho de Sintra. É demasiado intenso, certamente será dos fogos da região Centro.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (17 Out 2017 às 00:07)

Chuva, alguma trovoada. A rotação do vento que agora sopra fraco de NNO trouxe para Lisboa bastante fumo e cheiro a pinho queimado. Assim me despeço do Pinhal do Rei a mais de 100 quilómetros de distância. Espero que seja só um até já.


----------



## Zulo (17 Out 2017 às 00:07)

huguh disse:


> alguns incendios ja dominados
> em Sintra começou um recente mas a chuvada que está a cair lá agora deve ajudar!
> Sintra, 40





jonas_87 disse:


> Boas, há um incêndio em Sintra?


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Out 2017 às 00:07)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas, há um incêndio em Sintra?


Houve um incêndio mas com certeza foi apagado com a ajuda da chuva. Tanto que não há nada no site da Prociv.


----------



## windchill (17 Out 2017 às 00:07)

Apesar da má visibilidade ainda consegui apanhar alguma coisa aqui pelos lados da Amora/Seixal....


----------



## Zulo (17 Out 2017 às 00:08)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Este cheiro não tem nada a ver com o fogo que havia em Covas de Ferro, concelho de Sintra. É demasiado intenso, certamente será dos fogos da região Centro.



Pela proximidade pareceu-me o mais lógico.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Out 2017 às 00:09)

windchill disse:


> Apesar da má visibilidade ainda consegui apanhar alguma coisa aqui pelos lados da Amora/Seixal....


Mas é que não perdes uma! 
Fantástico!


----------



## lm1960 (17 Out 2017 às 00:10)

No site de fogos.pt não vejo nenhum incêndio na zona de Sintra, o cheiro vem da queda do poeiras/cinza dos incêndios juntamente com a chuva.

A 600 metros da minha casa há uma zona queimada há 15 dias, poderá ser daí também.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (17 Out 2017 às 00:11)

lm1960 disse:


> No site de fogos.pt não vejo nenhum incêndio na zona de Sintra, o cheiro vem da queda do poeiras/cinza dos incêndios juntamente com a chuva.




Este cheiro vai fazer muito mal à saúde e parece que está a piorar o fumo e o cheiro .


----------



## AnDré (17 Out 2017 às 00:12)

Em Odivelas, onde moro, a chuva foi residual. 1mm, se tanto. 
De momento chuva fraca, vento fraco e um cheiro a queimado intenso.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Out 2017 às 00:12)

O vento moderado de NO afastou o cheiro a queimado daqui.
A chuva parou completamente.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Out 2017 às 00:13)

Zulo disse:


> Cheira a queimado por toda a Amadora. Alguém sabe do que será? Falei com uma pessoa a 3kms de mim, também lhe cheira.


Por aqui também!

Parou de chover e estou a adorar o cheiro a terra molhada!

Por outro lado, a junta de freguesia esqueceu-se de desligar os aspersores do jardim, água por todo o lado 

Edit: *11,5 mm *no Cabo Raso às 22h UTC


----------



## Zulo (17 Out 2017 às 00:15)

Nas Pedralvas (bairro em Benfica) este ano até a relva foi tratada e regada, lol.. Imagino que a chuva ali venha a calhar, acabaram as eleições, a rega foi desligada.


----------



## david 6 (17 Out 2017 às 00:16)

relâmpagos parece me que estão a ficar mais frequentes, mas a precipitação tá quieto, uma chuvita fraca, uns pingos não passa disso


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Out 2017 às 00:17)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Este cheiro não tem nada a ver com o fogo que havia em Covas de Ferro, concelho de Sintra. É demasiado intenso, certamente será dos fogos da região Centro.


Começou um incêndio em Bucelas, Loures, ás 23:45. É muito provável que o cheiro venha de lá.


----------



## jamestorm (17 Out 2017 às 00:19)

Chove torrencialmente aqui em Alenquer neste momento <3


----------



## criz0r (17 Out 2017 às 00:21)

2,7mm acumulados até agora. Cheiro intenso a queimado aqui em Almada e algum fumo em suspensão. Não há registos no Fogos nem na Prociv.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Out 2017 às 00:24)

Tiagolco disse:


> Começou um incêndio em Bucelas, Loures, ás 23:45. É muito provável que o cheiro venha de lá.


O cheiro existe desde antes dessa hora. O vento virou para o quadrante Norte, e a interação do fumo dos incêndios com as correntes das células, é normal com que o cheiro possa chegar cá abaixo.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (17 Out 2017 às 00:25)

Tiagolco disse:


> Começou um incêndio em Bucelas, Loures, ás 23:45. É muito provável que o cheiro venha de lá.



Esse incêndio é muito pequeno, há vários desses no concelho de Loures quase todos os dias. Bastante antes disso já o cheiro e o fumo tinham chegado, pelo menos aqui à zona oriental de Lisboa. E é intenso, a pinho. Continuo a crer que é do Pinhal de Leiria.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (17 Out 2017 às 00:35)

Bem , cheira mesmo muito a queimado e o cheiro é muito intenso , tenham muito cuidado com este cheiro pois pode provocar problemas respiratórios , vamos ver logo de manhã .


----------



## Templariu (17 Out 2017 às 00:39)

Trovoada perto de Tomar...


----------



## jamestorm (17 Out 2017 às 00:41)

o que me custa a acreditar é que o Pinhal de Leiria foi plantado ha 7 séculos e bastou uma geração estúpida como a nossa para queimar aquilo tudo


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2017 às 00:43)

windchill disse:


> Apesar da má visibilidade ainda consegui apanhar alguma coisa aqui pelos lados da Amora/Seixal....



 excelente foto!

É possível saber a hora/minuto e o local/direcção? Para identificar a DEA no registo do IPMA.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Out 2017 às 00:45)

Volta a chuva fraca


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Out 2017 às 00:49)

Linha de instabilidade quase quase a acabar de passar. 
Esperava mais mas já é muito bom ver tudo bem ragadinho. 
*0,3 mm* desde as 00h.


----------



## david 6 (17 Out 2017 às 00:50)

belo relampago logo seguido de trovão e logo seguido de chuva forte!!!!


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2017 às 00:51)

Pelo litoral oeste foram registados estes valores de precipitação acumulada nas estações do IPMA. Destaque para os *11,5mm em Cabo Raso* entre as 22 e as 23h locais, claro indicador de uma rega pela serra de Sintra, a confirmar o valor registado na Ulgueira:


----------



## david 6 (17 Out 2017 às 00:51)

dilúvio!


----------



## GabKoost (17 Out 2017 às 00:53)

jamestorm disse:


> o que me custa a acreditar é que o Pinhal de Leiria foi plantado ha 7 séculos e bastou uma geração estúpida como a nossa para queimar aquilo tudo



O pinhal tem ardido desde sempre. Arde mais agora porque com o abandono do modo de vida tradicional ninguém trata das terras.

O momento em que todo o país ficasse em chamas era uma questão de tempo pois bastaria as condições certas para que tal acontecesse:

1- Seca prolongada 
2- Temperaturas e ventos fora do comum
3- Acontecimento fora de época onde a protecção civil estava desadequada

Nunca tal aconteceu na globalidade do país ao mesmo tempo. Bastaria ter vindo chuva UM DIA nas duas semanas anteriores para que isso não fosse possível.

Nunca antes, pelo menos na minha memória, vi a integridade do território estar em seca extrema sem um evento decente de chuva há quase meio ano.

De resto, o pinhal de Leiria não deixa de ser uma monocultura fora do seu local original, plantado por intervenção humana. Nunca nos podemos esquecer que o carvalho autóctone foi dizimado de Norte a Sul do país para alimentar uma gigantesca indústria naval que durou séculos. 

Quando Leiria ficou sem árvores resolveu-se plantar o pinhal no local que antes tinha flora de folha caduca.

Resumindo, o grau de abandono crescente do mundo rural e a intensificação da monocultura de árvores fora do seu local de origem (o Pinheiro não deveria ter saído da orla litoral de onde é natural) estavam só à espera das condições precisas para arder de uma só vez.

Foi ontem. Poderia ter sido o ano anterior ou num ano futuro caso o clima fosse correcto.


----------



## david 6 (17 Out 2017 às 00:54)

aqui estava dificil de começar algo de jeito, mas o  foi o ding dong para começar, fez um alto relâmpago sem dúvida o melhor da noite e logo logo seguida uma bela barulheira e logo logo um dilúvio completo  o que chove!!


----------



## homem do mar (17 Out 2017 às 01:00)

Boas por aqui a chuva veio com brinde é com cada disparo até o cão tem medo lá fora.
Mas é bom que esta chuva se estenda a todo o país para acabar com a praga dos incêndios, mas parece que não vai chover em todo o lado com esta intensidade que se vê por estas bandas.


----------



## david 6 (17 Out 2017 às 01:04)

passado 10min acabou


----------



## windchill (17 Out 2017 às 01:08)

Apesar da má visibilidade ainda consegui apanhar alguma coisa aqui pelos lados da Amora/Seixal.... 





StormRic disse:


> excelente foto!
> 
> É possível saber a hora/minuto e o local/direcção? Para identificar a DEA no registo do IPMA.




Obrigado!

A foto foi tirada ás 23h29mn, na direcção da Qta do Conde (a partir da Amora)


----------



## TekClub (17 Out 2017 às 01:24)

Por aqui continua a chuva e trovoada, já caiu um raio muito perto de mim foi um estoiro valente...


----------



## jamestorm (17 Out 2017 às 01:27)

O Pinhal de Leira embora monocultura é com flora autóctone (alguns pinheiros sao autóctones) e tem razões históricas e valor ecológico mais que suficiente para ser preservado. Esqueceste-te de falar do maior culpado por estes incêndios e essa sim, não só uma monocultura perigosa, mas sobretudo uma verdadeira praga: O EUCALIPTO. 



GabKoost disse:


> O pinhal tem ardido desde sempre. Arde mais agora porque com o abandono do modo de vida tradicional ninguém trata das terras.
> 
> O momento em que todo o país ficasse em chamas era uma questão de tempo pois bastaria as condições certas para que tal acontecesse:
> 
> ...


----------



## jamestorm (17 Out 2017 às 01:28)

O Pinhal de Leira embora monocultura é com flora autóctone (alguns pinheiros sao autóctones) e tem razões históricas e valor ecológico mais que suficiente para ser preservado. Esqueceste-te de falar do maior culpado por estes incêndios e essa sim, não só uma monocultura perigosa, mas sobretudo uma verdadeira praga: O EUCALIPTO. 



GabKoost disse:


> O pinhal tem ardido desde sempre. Arde mais agora porque com o abandono do modo de vida tradicional ninguém trata das terras.
> 
> O momento em que todo o país ficasse em chamas era uma questão de tempo pois bastaria as condições certas para que tal acontecesse:
> 
> ...


----------



## dahon (17 Out 2017 às 01:39)

TekClub disse:


> Por aqui continua a chuva e trovoada, já caiu um raio muito perto de mim foi um estoiro valente...


Agora foi perto de mim, grande petardo.


----------



## GabKoost (17 Out 2017 às 01:44)

jamestorm disse:


> O Pinhal de Leira embora monocultura é com flora autóctone (alguns pinheiros sao autóctones) e tem razões históricas e valor ecológico mais que suficiente para ser preservado. Esqueceste-te de falar do maior culpado por estes incêndios e essa sim, não só uma monocultura perigosa, mas sobretudo uma verdadeira praga: O EUCALIPTO.



O pinheiro bravo é autóctone de Portugal mas a sua área natural é o litoral junto ao mar que, usando as palavras de Orlando Ribeiro na sua obra prima "Portugal, o Mediterrâneo e o Atlântico: estudo geográfico" "nunca de lá deveria ter saído".

O pinhal de Leiria não é natural e está em zona que originalmente seria de folha caduca. As pessoas tem de se convencer disso e de que um Pinheiro no interior, especialmente sem resinaria, é tanto ou mais explosivo que o eucalipto.

Repito ainda que o facto que levou à plantação do pinhal de Leiria e da reflorestação de grande parte das serras 2 séculos depois durante o estado novo, foi o corte maciço do carvalhal autóctone durante a era dos descobrimentos e expansão marítima das colónias.


----------



## AndréGM22 (17 Out 2017 às 01:49)

Para além do cheiro extramente intenso a queimado também o fumo desceu por aqui, parece que está nevoeiro....


----------



## jamestorm (17 Out 2017 às 02:13)

pq reforçar o problema menor da monocultura do belo e autóctone pinheiro (ainda que deslocalizado) quando o verdadeiro problema esta no Eucalipto e na floresta artificial criada com a sua cultura. Não só é um braseiro em potencia, como ainda por cima destrói os solos e ecologicamente retira tudo e nada devolve.  As folhosas sim sofremos com o seu desaparecimento, carvalhos já quase não existem e concordo com a tua preocupação. Portugal é um país sem visão e os pinheiros aficanos e os eucaliptos assentam que nem uma luva num país que não se pensa a si próprio e vive sempre a curto prazo. O mesmo país que não plantou carvalhos, para que nós netos, deles pudessemos usufruir (ou destruir?). as isto tudo seria uma outra conversa. 

por aqui passou a chuva e sigo com 19ºC, espero que venha mais carga!


----------



## André Filipe Bom (17 Out 2017 às 09:13)

Após 110 dias sem precipitação lá choveu alguma coisa esta madrugada, mas também muito pouco só uns miseros 3,8mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2017 às 09:33)

Boas,

Dia amanheceu algo frio, mínima de *12,2ºC.*
Neste momento ainda *13,4ºC*.

Em termos de precipitação, ontem rendeu *8,1 mm* ( Netatmo que está a cota 113mts localizada entre Murches e Zambujeiro, ou seja bastante perto de casa).
Hoje está nos 0,3 mm, mas promete subir um pouco, dado que segundo a previsão ao final da tarde volta a chover.
De facto podia vir mais chuva, mas esta mudança foi excelente, reparem bem na queda das máximas.

Ontem Ulgueira,Sintra saiu lhe o brinde literalmente, *23,6 mm* acumulados.
A serra precisa de muita água.


----------



## Zulo (17 Out 2017 às 09:58)

É verdade que não choveu por aí além,mas meus amigos... Nota-se bem a diferença na qualidade do ar,só com esta chuvinha que caiu.

Excelente,precisamos de mais agora,para começar a estabilizar o solo para receber chuvas a sério!


----------



## lm1960 (17 Out 2017 às 10:04)

Boas,

Já podem substituir o pinheiro pelo eucalipto no "pinhal de Leiria", alguns já estão a esfregar as mãos.....obrigado Cristas pela porcaria que fizeste no pouco tempo que estiveste no governo....


----------



## jamestorm (17 Out 2017 às 10:30)

Aqui em Alenquer choveu bem a certa altura, mas no geral soube a muito pouco. Espero que venha mais e com mais carga! Mal repassou o chão.


----------



## WMeteo (17 Out 2017 às 10:43)

Céu limpo, com alguma nebulosidade a Este e Oeste. Vento praticamente nulo. 

Estação PROCIV Torres Vedras (cidade) segue nos *17ºC*.


----------



## criz0r (17 Out 2017 às 11:02)

Bom dia,

Já se nota e bem o acentuado arrefecimento, provocado pela passagem da frente fria. A mínima foi de *14,9ºC* e estão ainda 19,0ºC.
O vento, mudou entretanto de quadrante pelas 8h da manhã e sopra agora em geral fraco de Oeste/Sudoeste. 72% de hr e céu limpo.


----------



## miguel (17 Out 2017 às 11:08)

A chuva da noite passada foi uma miséria mal deu para correr um fiu de agua na estrada, logo a minha estação ter avariado na parte de precipitação e nada acumulou ( a ver se hoje trato disso), mas no IPMA não foi alem do 1mm , na próxima noite e madrugada vai chover a ver se chega a 5mm , já se sabia que este evento ia ser de pouca chuva mas sempre é melhor que nada.

Mínima de 15,0ºC

Agora estão 20,1ºC com muito sol e vento nulo


----------



## Tufao André (17 Out 2017 às 11:23)

Bom dia!
As saudades que já tinha de uma boa noite de chuva e trovoada como a de ontem!!!  Ainda não foi em quantidade desejada, mas ao menos molhou tudo e assentou um pouco o pó do ar.
Não tenho registos de precipitação de nenhuma estação perto daqui, mas a "olhómetro" diria que devem ter caído cerca de 4 mm... A trovoada marcou presença também, embora relativamente longe, não esperava tantas descargas! Primeiro no quadrante SW com alguma cadência, depois gradualmente foram avançando para Este. Ouviram-se alguns trovões abafados, mas alguns relâmpagos até chegaram a iluminar a casa 

De momento tudo calmo, com muito sol, algumas nuvens altas e vento fraco de SW. Apenas *18,1ºC *actuais após minima fresca de *15,8ºC*

Cá esperamos o 2º round de chuva a partir do fim da tarde!!  
Esperemos que mais intensa e prolongada e, de preferência, com alguma atividade elétrica também...


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Out 2017 às 11:24)

Bom dia!
O ar está muito mais límpido e estão apenas 19,2ºC. 
Ainda se vêm poças no chão. 
O evento no total rendeu *2,4 mm*.


----------



## criz0r (17 Out 2017 às 12:36)

Bem, tenho de concordar contigo @Tiagolco , já praticamente há quase 1 mês que não via o céu tão azul. Até se respira melhor.
Aguardamos pelo 2º round. Sigo com 20,8ºC e vento fraco de SSW.


----------



## david 6 (17 Out 2017 às 12:43)

concordo, neste momento está o céu pouco nublado, mas quando se sai à rua está uma brisa que sabe tão bem e um cheiro a terra molhada que sabe mesmo tão bem 

neste momento 21.5ºC, 93% humidade e *4.2mm*


----------



## DaniFR (17 Out 2017 às 13:13)

Bom dia

Os acumulados da estações de Coimbra rondam os *10mm*. Nota-se perfeitamente que a qualidade do ar melhorou imenso, menos pó e fumo no ar. 

A próxima noite deve ser animada:


----------



## david 6 (17 Out 2017 às 13:27)

durante a noite o melhor que dava era deste tipo: (apanhei +3 ou 4 mas tudo assim portanto não vale a pena, deixo só 1 como exemplo, o melhor foi o ultimo mas ai só já estava atento com os olhos)


----------



## André Filipe Bom (17 Out 2017 às 14:29)

Estão uns bons 22,7ºC, já ao tempo que não sentia este fresco que sabe tão bem.


----------



## criz0r (17 Out 2017 às 14:32)

21,7ºC e ligeira intensificação do vento que sopra de SE.


----------



## Zulo (17 Out 2017 às 14:32)

Está um dia muito bonito.Como já tinha dito,o ar está bastante limpo.



Olhando às imagens de radar parece que as nuvens estão ali estacionárias sem grande movimento.


----------



## Portugal Storms (17 Out 2017 às 14:34)

Boa tarde, deixo aqui um pequeno video do que consegui captar ontem à noite na zona do Barreiro (Cidade Sol).
Chuva forte durante cerca de 10 minutos, trovoada com direito a corte de energia.


----------



## WMeteo (17 Out 2017 às 14:34)

Sigo com *22,2ºC*.

Céu parcialmente limpo, com algumas nuvens. 

Vento sopra fraco a moderado.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Out 2017 às 14:36)

Zulo disse:


> Está um dia muito bonito.Como já tinha dito,o ar está bastante limpo.
> 
> 
> 
> Olhando às imagens de radar parece que as nuvens estão ali estacionárias sem grande movimento.


Estacionárias não estão. O deslocamento é que é lento. 
_____________
A tarde segue muito agradável. Estão *21,5ºC*.


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2017 às 15:10)

Portugal Storms disse:


> Boa tarde, deixo aqui um pequeno video do que consegui captar ontem à noite na zona do Barreiro (Cidade Sol).
> Chuva forte durante cerca de 10 minutos, trovoada com direito a corte de energia.



 Muito bom vídeo. Tentei observar esta mesma trovoada a partir da Póvoa de Santa Iria mas o fumo, neblina e chuva nada permitiram ver, apenas clarões difusos e distantes.

Por aqui não chegou a chover algo significativo, talvez 2 a 3mm, as pequenas poças de água formadas já tinham desaparecido hoje de manhã. A chuva findou cerca da 1h.

Céu esplêndido agora, claro e límpido com cumlus humilis, apesar de ser uma circulação de sul.


----------



## Portugal Storms (17 Out 2017 às 15:16)

StormRic disse:


> Muito bom vídeo. Tentei observar esta mesma trovoada a partir da Póvoa de Santa Iria mas o fumo, neblina e chuva nada permitiram ver, apenas clarões difusos e distantes.
> 
> Por aqui não chegou a chover algo significativo, talvez 2 a 3mm, as pequenas poças de água formadas já tinham desaparecido hoje de manhã. A chuva findou cerca da 1h.
> 
> Céu esplêndido agora, claro e límpido com cumlus humilis, apesar de ser uma circulação de sul.


Obrigado.
Sim, a neblosidade era muita o que fazia com que fosse dificil ver os raios, mas mesmo assim deu para matar as saudades, tanto da trovoada como da chuva que tanta falta faz.


----------



## criz0r (17 Out 2017 às 15:24)

Já se aproxima nebulosidade média/alta a oeste, o vento aumentou razoavelmente de intensidade na ultima hora.
Temperatura estagnada nos 21,7ºC.


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2017 às 16:04)

criz0r disse:


> Já se aproxima nebulosidade média/alta a oeste, o vento aumentou razoavelmente de intensidade na ultima hora.



Frente bem formada a aproximar-se, deverá começar a chover dentro de 2 a 3 horas na região oeste, iniciando em Peniche.


----------



## tucha (17 Out 2017 às 16:12)

O céu de facto aqui em Lisboa na zona de Telheiras já se encontra bastante nublado, sem o azul do que tinha da parte da manha...e nota-se vento, sim, algo que também não notei de manha...


----------



## lm1960 (17 Out 2017 às 16:37)

Boas,

Por aqui uma manhã e tarde de céu limpo e sol, há minutos fechou e está encoberto com nuvens bem escuras, a aproximarem-se.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Out 2017 às 16:39)

Verdade. Alguma nebulosidade baixa vai preenchendo o céu, indicando a aproximação da frente fria.
*22,6ºC*.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (17 Out 2017 às 16:45)

Tiagolco disse:


> Verdade. Alguma nebulosidade baixa vai preenchendo o céu, indicando aproximação da frente fria.
> *22,6ºC*.



Bem parece me que esta frente vai nos render uns bons mm , é uma frente bem organizada e deve ter muita chuva , o que é bom é que vai varrer todo o território , assim é que é bom .


----------



## Teya (17 Out 2017 às 16:46)

Boa tarde a todos, que dia tão agradável 
Tenho 20,0ºC e 74% de HR. O céu começa a ficar preenchido por nuvens e como alguns já referiram, hoje respira-se melhor! 
Bom evento para todos mais logo, hoje espero um pouco mais de chuva a partir das 19h+-.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (17 Out 2017 às 16:47)

Ontem tive um acumulado de 10 mm , e ainda houve uns bons relâmpagos , veremos esta noite o que nos reserva , espero que seja uma frente com bastante chuva para todos e atividade elétrica para nos animar .


----------



## MSantos (17 Out 2017 às 16:50)

O radar está um mimo! Bela rega em prespectiva!! 

Venha ela que faz muita falta! rain:


----------



## tucha (17 Out 2017 às 16:57)

Esperemos que sim, que aqui em Lisboa a noite passada foi para esquecer, na minha zona, tenho a percepção que não choveu mais do que 15 minutos seguidos, ok apesar de intensa.


----------



## Candy (17 Out 2017 às 17:15)

StormRic disse:


> Frente bem formada a aproximar-se, deverá começar a chover dentro de 2 a 3 horas na região oeste, iniciando em Peniche.


Estou a seguir a frente! 

Ainda não pinga por cá mas, aqui no centro de Peniche, já começo a ver o negro a estender-se pelo céu! Que venha, que venha! Nunca a desejei tanto... Em Leiria - Alcobaça reacendeu o fogo.


----------



## Maria Papoila (17 Out 2017 às 17:22)

Aqui no Marquês está céu encoberto e está a ficar bastante vento. Arrefeceu um bocado.  Pode ser que chova mais um bocadinho do que ontem...


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Out 2017 às 17:27)

Está mesmo mesmo quase!


----------



## Candy (17 Out 2017 às 17:39)

Começou a chover em Peniche! 

Cai certa mas ainda não é pesada. Deve engrossar não tarda! 


Quer dizer... já engrossou e cai forte e direitinha!


----------



## joao nunes (17 Out 2017 às 17:56)

por corroios ainda n chove mar 21,9º humidade 62%


----------



## Gilmet (17 Out 2017 às 18:04)

Boa tarde!

Por aqui caem as primeira pingas desta tarde, com 19ºC de temperatura.

Interessante como a frente assenta perfeitamente nos rebordos da nossa costa, parece que foi criada "a dedo".


----------



## Candy (17 Out 2017 às 18:12)

Peso de água neste momento, em Peniche! 

Tem estado a cair certinha mas leve, desde que a frente entrou em Peniche.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Out 2017 às 18:12)

Neste caso, "primeiro a tempestade, depois a bonança" é um ditado que serve bem aqui... só que a bonança é a chuva


----------



## VimDePantufas (17 Out 2017 às 18:16)

Aqui começa agora a chover


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Out 2017 às 18:20)

Mammatus ténues a norte daqui:





*21,2ºC*


----------



## António josé Sales (17 Out 2017 às 18:47)

Por aqui já chove moderado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Out 2017 às 18:48)

Começou a chover aqui agora!


----------



## Zulo (17 Out 2017 às 18:59)

Já pinga aqui no Jamor


----------



## joao nunes (17 Out 2017 às 19:05)

por aqui corroios nem pinga marca 21,3º


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Out 2017 às 19:05)

Por Carnaxide também já chuvisca. 
*20,9ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Out 2017 às 19:05)

Já chove e estão *15,9ºC*

A minha alma está em paz


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Out 2017 às 19:10)

guisilva5000 disse:


> estão *15,9ºC*


Como assim temos 5ºC de diferença?


----------



## criz0r (17 Out 2017 às 19:11)

Começa a pingar por aqui, o vento acalmou e estão 19,2ºC. Acabou-se o calor doentio cheio de poeiras e fumo.


----------



## WMeteo (17 Out 2017 às 19:13)

Cerca das 18h começou a cair a chuva, de forma fraca, prolongando-se até ao momento.

Vento fraco a moderado.

Temperatura segue nos* 17,4°C*.


----------



## joao nunes (17 Out 2017 às 19:16)

por começou a pingar mt fraco 
temperatura 21,1ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Out 2017 às 19:17)

Tiagolco disse:


> Como assim temos 5ºC de diferença?



Try to get to Sintra level


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Out 2017 às 19:18)

guisilva5000 disse:


> A minha alma está em paz


Amém!


----------



## jamestorm (17 Out 2017 às 19:19)

Começa a chover aqui a norte de Alenquer. Hoje vi o terreno e a chuvada de ontem ainda penetrou bem no solo, uns bons 15-20 cms.
Que venha mais chuva hoje


----------



## Garcia (17 Out 2017 às 19:28)

Boa noite..
Bela chuveirada por aqui agora.. venha ela..


----------



## Geopower (17 Out 2017 às 19:37)

Vai chuviscando por Telheiras. Vento fraco. 
19.8*C. 1014 hPa


----------



## Thomar (17 Out 2017 às 19:38)

Por aqui, contei meia-dúzia de pingos até agora...


----------



## joao nunes (17 Out 2017 às 19:41)

por aqui,chuvisca ja molhor bem o chão pelo que mostra a ultima saida do radar por volta das 21h pode chover bem veremos.....


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Out 2017 às 19:42)

Thomar disse:


> Por aqui, contei meia-dúzia de pingos até agora...


Aqui continua a chover... o chão está bem molhado.


----------



## Maria Papoila (17 Out 2017 às 19:48)

Aqui, pingando. Toca a levantar o pé do acelerador!


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Out 2017 às 19:53)

Por aqui depois dos aguaceiros desta madrugada, já foi melhor do que nada, pois basta uma pessoa com o pé arrastar um pouco terra, e ela aparece logo seca. 
Coloquei uma barrica, debaixo de uma calha com uns 3 metros e só encheu cerca de uns 15 litros, e essa água é negra, e cheira a queimado. 
Hoje pela hora de almoço, ainda se viu o sol, mas com decorrer da tarde, foi a nebulosidade que marcou presença.


----------



## António josé Sales (17 Out 2017 às 19:59)

Começa a chover com maior intensidade


----------



## criz0r (17 Out 2017 às 20:01)

A margem sul está mesmo no meio da "palha", não faz mal interessa é que ele caia onde é mais necessária.


----------



## miguel (17 Out 2017 às 20:12)

Aqui nada ainda, quando chegar se der 5mm é muito...


----------



## António josé Sales (17 Out 2017 às 20:17)

Por aqui já chove forte neste momento estou na parte mais activa da frente.


----------



## tucha (17 Out 2017 às 20:19)

Por aqui (Olivais norte) cai uma chuvinha, fraquinha, fraquinha, mal dá para molhar a calçada...como vai ser o resto da noite aqui por Lisboa???
Mais chuva...??? Trovoada...??? alguma coisa que faça a diferença???


----------



## joao nunes (17 Out 2017 às 20:25)

possivelmente vai ser um bocado mais intensa


----------



## criz0r (17 Out 2017 às 20:26)

Começa agora a chover a sério por aqui. Ver se acumula algo de jeito.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Out 2017 às 20:30)

Intensidade da chuva a chegar ao máximo da refletividade da frente, a nível amarelo/laranja. 

Temperatura estável nos 16ºC.


----------



## AMFC (17 Out 2017 às 20:39)

Aqui chove com muita intensidade, que saudades.


----------



## joao nunes (17 Out 2017 às 20:40)

por aqui marca 22,3º e vai continuando chuvendo


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Out 2017 às 20:43)

Yep, dilúvio total em Belas, 3-4 minutos debaixo de radar a laranja. 

Amadora também já deve estar a levar, Loures e Odivelas preparem-se...


----------



## Geopower (17 Out 2017 às 20:47)

Chuva a aumentar de intensidade. Chove moderado. Vento fraco.


----------



## WMeteo (17 Out 2017 às 20:50)

A chuva continua a cair, praticamente de forma contínua desde as 18h, quase sempre com fraca intensidade, sendo que na última hora acabou por cair, em determinados momentos, de forma moderada.


----------



## criz0r (17 Out 2017 às 20:50)

0mm acumulados até ao momento. Por agora parou de chover.


----------



## rozzo (17 Out 2017 às 20:50)

Grande chuvada aqui pelas Portas de Benfica! Célula meio isolada no meio da frente. 

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Out 2017 às 20:52)

Esta é a relíquia:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Out 2017 às 20:52)

Chuva fraca e contínua desde as 19h, com um aumento considerável de intensidade nos últimos minutos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Out 2017 às 20:56)

Por aqui o meu primeiro alame da chuva, já bateu á porta da rua, é a minha gata, que regressou agora a casa, já com o pelo molhado, isto porque os aguaceiros fracos que começaram agora, ainda não dá para fazerem barulho, mas o chão já está molhado.


----------



## António josé Sales (17 Out 2017 às 20:59)

A chuva continua.


----------



## tucha (17 Out 2017 às 20:59)

E agora sim, chove com intensidade lá fora, já consigo vê-la e ouvi-la aqui do meu r/chão...!
Venha ela!

Já faz pocinhas!


----------



## AMFC (17 Out 2017 às 21:07)

Pois foi esta que despejou forte aqui



guisilva5000 disse:


> Esta é a relíquia:


----------



## windchill (17 Out 2017 às 21:14)

Boas perspectivas... 

[url=https://postimages.org/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## bmelo (17 Out 2017 às 21:16)

chove bem
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através de Tapatalk


----------



## RickStorm (17 Out 2017 às 21:22)

windchill disse:


> Boas perspectivas...



Aquela pontinha vermelha aqui em Lisboa.... (é que era.. ou não) xD


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2017 às 21:31)

Boas,

Extremos térmicos: *12,5ºC* / *20,4ºC
*
Neste momento *15,8ºC* e *3,8 mm*


----------



## tucha (17 Out 2017 às 21:33)

E parece que parou...

Vamos a ver se existe mais animação no decorrer da noite e madrugada...


----------



## bmelo (17 Out 2017 às 21:34)




----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2017 às 21:34)

*10,4 mm* em Ulgueira, somando os *23,7 mm* de ontem, tem sido uma bela rega naquela zona.


----------



## david 6 (17 Out 2017 às 21:40)

aqui ainda não passou de chuva fraca...


----------



## António josé Sales (17 Out 2017 às 21:43)

david 6 disse:


> aqui ainda não passou de chuva fraca...



A parte mais activa da frente ainda não chegou ai.


----------



## criz0r (17 Out 2017 às 21:45)

1mm é manifestamente deprimente. No entanto, o radar promete para a margem sul.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Out 2017 às 21:45)

Chuva "certinha" a cair neste momento.


----------



## david 6 (17 Out 2017 às 21:51)

António josé Sales disse:


> A parte mais activa da frente ainda não chegou ai.



eu sei mas pensei que este verde desse uma chuvita moderada pelo menos, e por enquanto só fraca, persistente mas fraca


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Out 2017 às 21:54)

*9,6 mm* acumulados, continua a pingar um bocado.* 15,6ºC*


----------



## André Filipe Bom (17 Out 2017 às 21:55)

Boa noite, sigo com 17.9ºC e chuva fraca.


----------



## DaniFR (17 Out 2017 às 22:03)

Chuva fraca e certinha desde as 19h. 
Vai acumulando lentamente, e ainda bem que assim é. Chuva torrencial só iria provocar mais estragos.


----------



## srr (17 Out 2017 às 22:04)

Boas,

Anuncio a chegada a chuva aqui, Miudinha muito fraquinho,,,,envergonhada, pela ausência durante 6 meses.


----------



## david 6 (17 Out 2017 às 22:09)

começa a passar para moderado, o melhor a passar a norte...


----------



## cactus (17 Out 2017 às 22:17)

vai chovendo fraquinho vento fraco tambem , portanto noite calma , nem se ouvem os grilos .


----------



## david 6 (17 Out 2017 às 22:22)

volto a fraco


----------



## undersnite (17 Out 2017 às 22:28)

Chove a potes! Temperatura nos 15.5°C.


----------



## tucha (17 Out 2017 às 22:31)

Não sei se vem alguma coisa para aqui a seguir, mas até agora nada...

Nem chuva, nem vento...nadinha...


----------



## dASk (17 Out 2017 às 22:33)

Radar a prometer bastante aqui para a minha zona ecos laranja a caminho!!!


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Out 2017 às 22:36)

Tem estado a chover certinho por Alvalade mas nada de extraordinário.


----------



## WMeteo (17 Out 2017 às 22:38)

Após pausa de alguns minutos, a chuva está de volta caindo de forma fraca.

Vento vai soprando de forma fraca.


----------



## dASk (17 Out 2017 às 22:39)

Chove moderado ainda por aqui. Só um aparte, aquelas células a entrar em Espanha no Golfo de Cádiz são qualquer coisa...


----------



## André Filipe Bom (17 Out 2017 às 22:41)

Não passa disto, chuvinha fraca.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Out 2017 às 22:43)

Estive por Campolide e só esteve a chover fraco com períodos muito curtos de intensidade moderada. Esperava mais mas pelo menos a chuva tem sido persistente. Adoro ver tudo regado. 
Por Carnaxide parece que a história foi outra, choveu bastante. Basta olhar para as ruas, que já apresentam uma boa quantidade de poças. Continua a chover bem.
Infelizmente, a estação que acompanho não está a debitar dados...


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2017 às 22:53)

Grande chuvada neste momento.
13 mm


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2017 às 23:00)

Acumulado a disparar  para os 18 mm.
No Linhó segue com 24 mm


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (17 Out 2017 às 23:01)

E continua a chover bastante , ora mais intensa ora mais fraca mas tem estado sempre a chover ,preciosa chuva , neste momento tenho 11,3 mm e continua a subir ainda bem !


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Out 2017 às 23:05)

Chove torrencialmente, agora!


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2017 às 23:06)

Que bela rega, 20 mm já cá cantam.


----------



## Mike26 (17 Out 2017 às 23:07)

Por aqui tem chovido entre fraco a moderado durante várias horas seguidas e agora cai de forma intensa. Assim dá gosto! Já se desesperava por chuva em condições neste país.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (17 Out 2017 às 23:07)

Dilúvio agora ! Já tenho 13.7 mm e está a subir muito rápido devido à intensa chuva que tem estado a cair .


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2017 às 23:13)

Wow a estação do  Linhó vai nos 30,6 mm.
Impressionante 24,6 mm na última hora.
Rega tremenda na serra.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Out 2017 às 23:14)

A estação voltou e parece que registou a precipitação.
Depois desta última chuvada, o acumulado subiu para os *22,3 mm*. *16 mm* na última hora. Dava para aviso amarelo...


----------



## Tufao André (17 Out 2017 às 23:16)

Chuva muito forte mesmo nesta zona da Amadora neste momento!!! 
Estou a adorar este belo fim de tarde e noite de Outono com bastante chuva, variando entre fraca a moderada e períodos mais intensos como agora. Desde as 19h que não para de chover! Está a superar as expectativas... eheh
Desta vez não troveja ainda e a temperatura está mais baixa, apenas 16ºC!


----------



## cactus (17 Out 2017 às 23:16)

Pronto agora lá vai chovendo com mais intensidade alternando o fraco com o moderado ,. ( olhando para o radar a ver se não me enganei ).


----------



## Geopower (17 Out 2017 às 23:18)

Chuva torrencial neste momento


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (17 Out 2017 às 23:20)

E o dilúvio continua ! E olhando para o radar está a vir ecos laranjas na minha direção , já tenho 16,1 mm !


----------



## david 6 (17 Out 2017 às 23:25)

começa a chover com mais intensidade


----------



## srr (17 Out 2017 às 23:26)

2.60 mm é o que se arranja....:-(


----------



## bmelo (17 Out 2017 às 23:26)

dilúvio por aqui !!!!  ( enquanto estou a escrever este comentário acho que ouvi um trovão ao longe )   

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através de Tapatalk


----------



## cactus (17 Out 2017 às 23:27)

Eu não sei quantos mm tenho o meu pluviómetro está na sucata, mas olhando novamente para o radar , parece que vem aí da "grossa" isto se o radar não me trair !


----------



## undersnite (17 Out 2017 às 23:28)

Por aqui já não cai uma pinga, neste momento está tudo a Sul e a Este. Ainda assim deu para acumular 17mm!


----------



## cactus (17 Out 2017 às 23:30)

bmelo disse:


> dilúvio por aqui !!!!  ( enquanto estou a escrever este comentário acho que ouvi um trovão ao longe )
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através de Tapatalk


também oiço qualquer coisa ,mas não posso dizer se não ainda dizem que ouvi grilos .rs


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (17 Out 2017 às 23:31)

E continua a subir , já tenho 18,3 mm , bela frente outonal , já merecíamos isto , em termos de chuva está a superar as minhas expectativas , a chuva está a superar em relação a ontem .


----------



## bmelo (17 Out 2017 às 23:32)

onde eu vivo está a descarregar uma mancha amarela mesmo em cheio...  chove torrencialmente !!!!

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Sandie (17 Out 2017 às 23:34)

Acaba de chover torrencialmente durante uns 3 minutos aqui por Alcântara, agora continua a cair bem. 

E tem estado a chover fraco, certinho, desde as 21 horas.


----------



## tucha (17 Out 2017 às 23:34)

É lecas, aqui está a dar-lhe com muita força,  é a primeira vez em muito tempo que vejo chover de forma torrencia...ah, bela noite de chuvinha !
Sem dúvida nenhuma,  muito melhor do que ontem aqui na Capital...
 Ups...abrandou!


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Out 2017 às 23:34)

E chove torrencialmente novamente!


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Out 2017 às 23:35)

Nem reparei que vinha aí mais chuvada, acumulado nos *17,3 mm*


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Out 2017 às 23:36)

Finalmente chove mais intensamente por Alvalade, assim sim.


----------



## Rajujas (17 Out 2017 às 23:36)

A chover torrencialmente em Lisboa, mais ou menos à mesma hora de ontem.


----------



## criz0r (17 Out 2017 às 23:39)

5,1mm e continua a chover bem. Rain rate de 14,4/hr. Chuva preciosa esta.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2017 às 23:39)

O acumulado por aqui ficou-se nos *20,5 mm.*
No Linhó,Sintra não muito longe daqui, mas numa zona classicamente mais chuvosa, *33,5 mm.*
Excelente.


----------



## david 6 (17 Out 2017 às 23:40)

cai certinha


----------



## bmelo (17 Out 2017 às 23:40)

ouvi 1 trovão ao longe (agora tenho a certeza)

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Out 2017 às 23:42)

Ok, esqueçam os valores de precipitação que tenho postado aqui. A estação que acompanho mostra um acumulado de 44,8 mm... 
A chuva moderada continua a cair.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Out 2017 às 23:42)

Por aqui está quase a entrar a segunda leva...


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (17 Out 2017 às 23:43)

E já tá quase nos 20 mm , a chuva voltou a aumentar de intensidade , agora está um chuva muito forte ! Assim sim , chuvada pela capital !


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Out 2017 às 23:44)

Já há algumas ocorrências devido à chuva.


----------



## bmelo (17 Out 2017 às 23:44)

hoje é que tiramos a barriga das misérias !!!! 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (17 Out 2017 às 23:50)

Impressionante , a quantidade de chuva e a tal intensidade que se mantém já há quase 15 minutos !


----------



## vortex (17 Out 2017 às 23:54)

Boas! Acumulado nos 4,8mm.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (17 Out 2017 às 23:58)

Bem , isto está absolutamente incrível , o acumulado tá a disparar que nem uma coisa louca já está nos 22.1 mm .


----------



## jamestorm (17 Out 2017 às 23:59)

Grande carga que caiu aqui em Alenquer ...agora parou mas, esteve a chover bem!


----------



## david 6 (18 Out 2017 às 00:00)

maxima: *23.9ºC *(-5.1ºC)
minima: *13.1ºC *(-3.3ºC)
actual: *17.1ºC*
acumulado de hoje: *5.2mm*

chove certinho  está um pouco mais intenso agora, o dilúvio está a passar de raspão a norte...


----------



## Geopower (18 Out 2017 às 00:01)

continua a chover moderado e com intensidade. Vento fraco. 17,7ºC. 
Nas ruas alguns lençóis de água devido à falta de escoamento de sarjetas entupidas com folhas.


----------



## david 6 (18 Out 2017 às 00:03)

chove forte agora  foi preciso passar às 00h para ver se o raspão a N desse mais algo aqui


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Out 2017 às 00:03)

Bem... :




Parou de chover.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (18 Out 2017 às 00:05)

Agora acalmou um pouco o dilúvio , mas ainda continua a chover forte , já há lençóis de água devido à falta de escoamento das sarjetas sujas , ninguém limpa as sarjetas depois dá em cheias !


----------



## david 6 (18 Out 2017 às 00:07)

chove bem e forte  

edit: dilúvio agora


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (18 Out 2017 às 00:11)

Acumulei até agora 27.2 mm , o dia de ontem foi marcado pelo céu limpo de manhã , com o aproximar da tarde começou a vir mais vento e mais nuvens , de noite começou a chover com períodos mais intensos que outros , dia bastante fresco , neste momento 17 graus , ontem o acumulado chegou aos 27.2 mm como disse há pouco , hoje já estou com 2 mm , enquanto agora escrevo , a chuva aumentou denovo a intensidade , que dilúvio , bela rega das melhore chuvadas deste ano sem dúvida!


----------



## criz0r (18 Out 2017 às 00:13)

10,2mm até agora. Chove sem parar desde as 23h!


----------



## Teya (18 Out 2017 às 00:17)

Boa noite, chove moderado com períodos de chuva forte, há mais de 1 hora. Como tive que passar por vários pontos de Lisboa, há já zonas críticas inundadas a dificultar a circulação automóvel com muito mau escoamento da água. As estradas estão 'manteiga' e precisam de muito mais água para retirar a película acumulada há vários meses, por isso cruzei-me com alguns acidentes. Temperatura 16,8ºC


----------



## jamestorm (18 Out 2017 às 00:17)

aqui em Alenquer parou  de chover, penso que não seja a mesma célula que esteve a descarregar aí em Lisboa.


----------



## homem do mar (18 Out 2017 às 00:19)

Boa noite por aqui a mínima foi de 12.8 a máxima de 23.6 por agora 16.1.
A chuva só apareceu agora às 9 da noite e vai caindo de fraca a moderada nada mais que isso, espero que a madrugada seja mais produtiva.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (18 Out 2017 às 00:20)

jamestorm disse:


> aqui em Alenquer parou  de chover, penso que não seja a mesma célula que esteve a descarregar aí em Lisboa.




Descarregou e muito , agora já está bem mais calmo , mas ainda chove moderado e já hoje nos 4,3 mm .


----------



## david 6 (18 Out 2017 às 00:21)

vai se mantendo com periodos fortes aqui


----------



## david 6 (18 Out 2017 às 00:25)

que chuvada neste momento!


----------



## dASk (18 Out 2017 às 00:27)

Choce torrencialmente por aqui há já bem longos minutos... ruas e rotundas não estão a dar vazão a tanta água..


----------



## david 6 (18 Out 2017 às 00:30)

mas que diluvio é este!


----------



## david 6 (18 Out 2017 às 00:37)

quando penso que não consegue ficar mais forte, eis que ainda mais forte fica  e agora o vento levantou se do nada! chuva fortíssima puxada a vento!


PS: estou a ganhar uma piscina nova


----------



## Zulo (18 Out 2017 às 00:38)

Vídeo please!!!!!!!!


----------



## miguel (18 Out 2017 às 00:44)

Aqui ontem acumulados 6,4mm bem bom
Agora desde as 00h ja acumulou 1,2mm

Temperatura atual 15,9°C


----------



## david 6 (18 Out 2017 às 00:51)

Zulo disse:


> Vídeo please!!!!!!!!



eu filmei, mas foi telemovel e estava ali sem luz, não se vê nada, dá é para ouvir, amanhã vejo melhor o video no pc para ver se vale a pena


entretanto a coisa acalmou mais continua a chover moderado, de vez em quando lá espreita algo mais forte, mas já nem se compara


----------



## AnDré (18 Out 2017 às 00:52)

Bastante chuva também em Odivelas, embora nunca tenha chegado a ser torrencial.
Foi mais de uma hora a chover de forma moderada. Bem bom! Os solos agradecem! 

Das 23h às 0h, Lisboa no TOP da precipitação horária:
16,9mm - Gago Coutinho
15,1mm - Geofísico
12,7mm - Tapada da Ajuda


----------



## jamestorm (18 Out 2017 às 00:53)

grande tombo nas temperaturas também, ja vou com 14ºc


----------



## david 6 (18 Out 2017 às 00:58)

deixo aqui um dos momentos do radar, não foi só neste "frame" 








continua a chover, moderado a beirar o forte, ou seja chove bem


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Out 2017 às 01:03)

Quanto ao pós frontal, olhando para o radar e para as imagens de satélite, não me parece que seja tão interessante como modela o GFS, mas pronto, nunca se sabe. 
*18,2ºC*


----------



## david 6 (18 Out 2017 às 01:04)

volta a uma chuva forte


----------



## jamestorm (18 Out 2017 às 01:23)

é o diluvio aqui neste momento


----------



## miguel (18 Out 2017 às 01:36)

4,0mm depois da meia noite a sumar aos 6,4mm ontem.. total do evento ate agora* 10,4mm, *agora nas proximas horas nao devera chover. 

16,2°C


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Out 2017 às 03:35)

Aguaceiro bem violento, que acaba por cair por cá.


----------



## StormRic (18 Out 2017 às 05:34)

Na zona do Parque das Nações houve entupimentos (o costume) e grandes lençóis de água. Não assisti ao dilúvio mas por onde passei, até à Póvoa de Santa Iria, havia vestígios de enxurradas com pedras e detritos arrastados.


----------



## Maria Papoila (18 Out 2017 às 08:31)

Mas que bela rega esta noite. O ar fresco da manhã é bem agradável. O céu está pouco nublado e há uma brisa simpática a soprar. A Auriol marca 15º. Chegou o Outono


----------



## André Filipe Bom (18 Out 2017 às 08:56)

Bom dia, mas que bela madrugada já há muito que não via um acumulado assim, 18,8mm desde a meia-noite, como é bom para os terrenos estas chuvas, total deste mês 23,4mm.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (18 Out 2017 às 09:10)

Chuva durante a noite provoca 50 inundações em Lisboa

https://www.tsf.pt/sociedade/interi...cial&utm_source=Facebook#link_time=1508308395


----------



## srr (18 Out 2017 às 09:15)

Bom dia,

Aqui Registo de 5,2 mm, agora céu praticamente limpo.


----------



## criz0r (18 Out 2017 às 09:19)

Bom dia,

O acumulado total do evento entre ontem e hoje fixou-se nos 14,1mm. O ambiente está bem mais fresco e húmido, assim como o ar que está mais limpo.
A mínima foi até aos *15,7ºC* e neste momento vai subindo de forma muito lenta com 16,1ºC actuais.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Out 2017 às 09:24)

Bom dia,

Dados mensais até ao momento.





Ja nem sei o que é vento, uma maravilha a tão aguardada acalmia tipica do inicio de outono.

T.actual: *14,9ºC *
Acumulado: *2,1 mm*


----------



## miguel (18 Out 2017 às 09:54)

Precipitação hoje *5,6mm* 
Total até agora desde segunda *12,0mm
*
Minima de hoje 14,9℃
Agora estão 18,2℃


----------



## VimDePantufas (18 Out 2017 às 10:18)

Bom dia,

Dia fantástico por aqui, muitas poças de água das chuvadas nocturnas conjugadas com um ambiente muito agradável , já nem sinais de fumo, nem cinzas
o ambiente é outro.
Estamos agora com 17,4º C .


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Out 2017 às 11:36)

Segundo o radar, temos precipitação fraca em aproximação vinda de NO.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Out 2017 às 11:59)

Acumulados de ontem, em Lisboa (IPMA):
Gago Coutinho: *22,5 mm*
Geofísico:* 21,9 mm*
Tapada da Ajuda: *17,3 mm*
Cabo Raso: *11,5 mm*
Torres Vedras: *5,6 mm*


----------



## david 6 (18 Out 2017 às 12:24)

aguaceiro fraco agora


----------



## Portugal Storms (18 Out 2017 às 12:29)

Tiagolco disse:


> Mammatus ténues a norte daqui:
> *21,2ºC*



Visto da margem sul (Moita) pareceiam mais Ondulatus:


----------



## criz0r (18 Out 2017 às 12:30)

19,2ºC actuais e não chove desde a madrugada. Vento a soprar moderado de NNW.


----------



## MSantos (18 Out 2017 às 12:35)

Bom dia.

Manhã de céu muito nublado mas com abertas, não chove desde o inicio da manhã.

Acumulados simpáticos por aqui, cerca de 20mm entre ontem e hoje.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Out 2017 às 13:31)

MSantos disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Manhã de céu muito nublado mas com abertas, não chove desde o inicio da manhã.
> 
> Acumulados simpáticos por aqui, cerca de 20mm entre ontem e hoje.


Bom dia! Por aqui já se vê poças de água por todo o lado... e vem mais.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Out 2017 às 13:38)

Boa tarde!
Chove fraco por aqui. Evento quase quase a acabar. 
Está frescote,* 20,4ºC*.


----------



## jamestorm (18 Out 2017 às 13:53)

Aqui em Alenquer 23ºC tem pingado de vez em qdo mas sem chover, no entanto está bastante nublado, deve vir chuva.


----------



## WMeteo (18 Out 2017 às 14:11)

Temperatura nos *19ºC*.

Céu nublado e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## criz0r (18 Out 2017 às 15:06)

Chove fraco por aqui, o céu apresenta-se ameaçador a Oeste. 18,6ºC actuais e vento moderado.


----------



## StormRic (18 Out 2017 às 16:40)

Imagens da aproximação da frente de ontem, captadas em trânsito entre a Póvoa e Carcavelos, pela A1, CRIL e A5, às 14:45 e da 16:10 às 18:09 utc.

*17:39 utc SSW*, Carcavelos





*16:12 Sul*, A1





*14:45 Sul*, Póvoa





*16:15 W*, CRIL





*16:18 N*, CRIL





*16:18 SW*, CRIL





*16:21 SW*, CRIL



















































*18:03 ENE*, A5


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (18 Out 2017 às 16:40)

Boas , mais um dia fresco e com um aguaceiro moderado , o céu está a começar a ficar muito nublado e ameaçador , olhando para o radar vem lá uma boa chuva , o acumulado de hoje até agora é de 5,2 mm , este envento foi muito bom em termos de chuva , principalmente ontem !  

Que venham mais eventos destes , com belas frentes outonais !


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Out 2017 às 16:43)

E chove novamente por aqui. Até tem sido um dia chuvoso, não estava à espera.
*20,0ºC*


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (18 Out 2017 às 16:50)

E já chove e está a começar a engrossar , dia bastante bom também a nivel de chuva .


----------



## criz0r (18 Out 2017 às 16:54)

Por aqui também a chuva vai ganhando consistência. Mantém-se os 3,9mm acumulados desde as 00h.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Out 2017 às 16:59)

Aqui ainda não chove, penso que não vai chover tão depressa.


----------



## Thomar (18 Out 2017 às 17:04)

Aqui começou a chuviscar. Não chovia desde madrugada.

Edit; foram só uns chuviscos. As imagens de radar enganam, parece que chove mas não.


----------



## WMeteo (18 Out 2017 às 17:15)

Chuva fraca durante alguns minutos, situação que entretanto parou. Céu encoberto e vento fraco. 

Temperatura segue nos *17,4ºC*.


----------



## Zulo (18 Out 2017 às 17:30)

Isto é o que me aparece no meu programa android


----------



## david 6 (18 Out 2017 às 17:38)

cai uns pingos


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Out 2017 às 17:39)

Chuva fraca por Cascais.
Seja a quantidade que for, venha ela.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Out 2017 às 17:42)

E a chuva fraca continua. Muito bom!
*6 mm* e *19,8ºC*.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Out 2017 às 17:47)

Chuva a aumentar de intensidade, *16,7ºC*.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (18 Out 2017 às 17:50)

Chuva a engrossar , bem bom já tenho 6,5 mm .


----------



## StormRic (18 Out 2017 às 18:08)

Aqui na Póvoa tem estado intermitentemente a cair alguma chuva fraca, por vezes só pingos. Vento fresco de W ou WSW, fraco mas incómodo pela temperatura (falta de hábito).

Céu encoberto com altostratus e cumulus e/ou nimbostratus leves, tom geral cinzento sem muito a referir. Ligeira aberta ao longe sobre a lezíria ribatejana, a ENE.

Há vinte minutos atrás era este o aspecto:

*16:46 utc, NNW,* Casal da Serra





*NNE*


----------



## Geopower (18 Out 2017 às 18:16)

Tarde com periodos de chuva fraca. Neste momento a aumentar de intensidade


----------



## Mike26 (18 Out 2017 às 18:22)

Por aqui também tem sido uma boa tarde de chuva geralmente fraca. Inicialmente teve um período mais moderado mas nesta altura apenas chuvisca. No entanto, aquilo que já caiu tem deixado os solos bem encharcados. Já tinha saudades de dias assim, era bom que a precipitação continuasse a cair desta forma ao longo do Outono e, já agora, do Inverno. 

De referir também o ambiente fresco que se faz sentir, bem mais agradável.


----------



## StormRic (18 Out 2017 às 18:22)

Sistema frontal que tem produzido a precipitação fraca, apenas pontualmente e ocasionalmente moderada na região litoral centro:











Acumulados, desde as 12h utc, são de algumas décimas por hora.


----------



## Thomar (18 Out 2017 às 18:22)

Vai chuviscando de forma intermitente, não passa disso por aqui.


----------



## joao nunes (18 Out 2017 às 18:25)

por aqui começou a com chuva fraca pelas 17h e marca por aqui 19,8º


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Out 2017 às 18:26)

Frente quente a passar agora a sul de Peniche. Até ao final do dia deve seguir a frente fria. 

O sul que aproveite finalmente


----------



## criz0r (18 Out 2017 às 18:27)

0,3mm até agora deste mini evento. O céu permanece encoberto e estão 17,5ºC.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (18 Out 2017 às 18:31)

E já lá vão 7 mm , e está alternando entre chuva fraca e moderada , já é bem bom , e a chuva já está a aumentar de intensidade , já está a tornar se mais forte , ainda bem , esta preciosa chuva !


----------



## david 6 (18 Out 2017 às 19:04)

vai chovendo aqui em geral fraco também


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (18 Out 2017 às 19:06)

E agora a chuva acalmou e já está fraca , o acumulado vai nuns belos 9,7 mm , vou ultrapassar os 10 mm decerteza !


----------



## miguel (18 Out 2017 às 19:08)

Aqui a tarde de pingos rendeu 0,2mm 

Máxima de 20,6ºC
Agora estão 17,1ºC e vai caindo um pingo aqui outro ali... 

Acumulados desde as 00h 5,8mm


----------



## david 6 (18 Out 2017 às 19:25)

mais moderado agora


----------



## criz0r (18 Out 2017 às 19:28)

0,6mm até agora, fruto da morrinha que se instalou. O tempo segue fresco com 17,2ºC e vento fraco de Sul.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Out 2017 às 19:41)

Chove fraco persistentemente há algumas horas. Ótima rega!
*6,8 mm*


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Out 2017 às 19:42)

Depois de uma noite e madrugada de aguaceiros, que apesar de pouco, ainda, já foi uma boa ajuda, agora por volta das 19 horas, começou a cair uns aguaceiros fracos. 
Hoje até já "matei as saudades" de meter as mãos á terra e proseguir com os projectos agricolas, que estavam em strand-by.


----------



## david 6 (18 Out 2017 às 21:47)

vai chuviscando bem


----------



## joao nunes (18 Out 2017 às 21:52)

por aqui marca 18,7ºC vai choviscando


----------



## WMeteo (18 Out 2017 às 21:53)

Por aqui vai chuviscando.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (18 Out 2017 às 21:54)

Aqui a chuva fraca acumulou 0,4mm, agora estão 15,4ºC está fresquito.


----------



## remember (18 Out 2017 às 22:51)

Pela Póvoa, continua a cair bem!

16,3º C actuais


----------



## david 6 (18 Out 2017 às 23:10)

ainda não parou de chuviscar


----------



## miguel (18 Out 2017 às 23:22)

Aqui a muito que já não pinga! Acumulados hoje *6,0mm* e este evento acaba assim com um total de *12,2mm*, muito pouco como esperado ainda pior quando se ve o resto do mês mais seco que húmido. Deu para assentar o pó apenas e acabar por agora com o inferno dos incêndios.


----------



## david 6 (19 Out 2017 às 00:06)

maxima: *19.5ºC *(-4.4ºC)
minima: *14.2ºC *(+1.1ºC)
acumulado: *31.7mm *
actual: *15.9ºC* e os chuviscos que duraram bastante estão prestes a terminar, radar já não mostra nada aqui em cima, ainda cai um chuvisco muito miudinha que se sente na pele, mas devem estar prestes a parar


----------



## Teya (19 Out 2017 às 00:08)

Boa noite, o radar não mostra nada mas eu continuo com chuva fraca...tipo morrinha que já dura há umas horas.
Temperatura 16,9ºC


----------



## jamestorm (19 Out 2017 às 00:23)

Hoje só uns chuviscos por Alenquer...ainda assim melhor que nada


----------



## david 6 (19 Out 2017 às 01:28)

afinal ainda chuvisca


----------



## André Filipe Bom (19 Out 2017 às 09:23)

Bom dia, esta madrugada ainda choveu, 2,6mm, este mês vou com 27,4mm nada mau, mas muito abaixo da média ainda.


----------



## criz0r (19 Out 2017 às 10:52)

Bom dia,

17,4mm no total deste evento até agora. Mesmo nada mau, tendo em conta a pasmaceira que temos tido.
A mínima fixou-se nos *15,9ºC* e neste momento estão 18,5ºC com o vento a soprar fraco de SW.


----------



## david 6 (19 Out 2017 às 12:00)

começa a chuviscar


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2017 às 12:13)

Aqui nem gota o dia de hoje e como disse ontem evento terminado e muito fraco... 

18,3ºC e céu com muita palha. 

Outubro 12,4mm  dos mais secos de sempre


----------



## david 6 (19 Out 2017 às 12:59)

por enquanto parou de chuviscar, mas pelo radar parece que esta tarde ainda deve chover mais algo
acumulado até agora *1.7mm*


----------



## jamestorm (19 Out 2017 às 13:16)

Até agora não choveu nada hoje, no entanto céu muito nublado 
21ºC


----------



## criz0r (19 Out 2017 às 13:39)

21,0ºC e tarde de palha também por aqui. Vento fraco de SW e humidade nos 76%.


----------



## WMeteo (19 Out 2017 às 14:41)

Temperatura segue nos *21,9ºC*.

Céu parcialmente nublado. Vento fraco / nulo.


----------



## david 6 (19 Out 2017 às 14:55)

há pouco quase sem nada chuviscava, agora com um verdinho cai uns pingos
19.9ºC


----------



## André Filipe Bom (19 Out 2017 às 15:12)

Boa tarde, há pouco fez que choveu, agora o céu continua encoberto e estão 19,8ºC.


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2017 às 15:50)

Dia a aquecer e já com sol, estão *21,6ºC* com vento fraco


----------



## joao nunes (19 Out 2017 às 17:47)

por aqui marca 21,7ºC dia calmo em relação a chuva...


----------



## VimDePantufas (19 Out 2017 às 18:18)

Boa tarde,
Ou muda o estado do tempo ou vamos comer terra, por este andar qualquer dia só mesmo importando para comer.
Estamos com 19,4ºC e chuva nem sequer via importação


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Out 2017 às 18:59)

Boas!
Que fim de tarde tão húmido! As ruas mantêm-se com bastantes poças.
E eu a pensar que não ia chover mais, mas parece que amanhã ainda cai qualquer coisinha.
*20,8ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Out 2017 às 19:17)

A manhã por aqui foi de aguaceiros fracos, já a tarde ficou marcada por muita nebulosidade.
Só com os aguaceiros deste ultimos dias, hoje soltei as galinhas e elas já andaram mais de 50 metros em torno da galinheira, o que com a terra seca nem uma terça parte percorriam, pois a terra seca, não tem praticamente vida, ou seja insectos para elas comerem, e mesmo a terra macia, para elas esgravatarem.


----------



## joao nunes (19 Out 2017 às 19:21)

por aqui começou a chover fraco  marca 20,9ºC


----------



## Teya (19 Out 2017 às 19:40)

Boa noite, hoje como esperado não choveu, apenas céu muito nublado e temperatura agradável. Amanhã volta um pouco de chuva, para depois ser mais uma semaninha de sol.
Temperatura actual 19,3ºC 88%HR


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Out 2017 às 19:45)

Boa noite a todos! Está a chuviscar aqui desde as 19h. Ainda não tinha caído nada...


----------



## António josé Sales (19 Out 2017 às 19:57)

Por aqui vai chovendo fraco a moderado desde as  18:30h.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Out 2017 às 20:33)

Excelente imagem, que retrata bem o dia de ontem e de hoje, com a nebulosidade sempre em grande plano.´

foto retirada do facebook, em Cabeça Gorda, Santarem, Portugal.


----------



## criz0r (19 Out 2017 às 21:10)

Boas,

Máxima de *22,0ºC* e 'spray' ao início da noite. Não tenho registos de qualquer acumulação mas valeu pelo ambiente húmido.
Condições actuais:

Temp: 19,3ºC
H.R: 90%
Vento: SSW a 7.2km/h
Pressão: 1018hPa


----------



## WMeteo (19 Out 2017 às 21:26)

Por aqui vai chuviscando.

Temperatura segue nos *18,5°C*.


----------



## david 6 (19 Out 2017 às 21:32)

uns chuviscos aqui


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Out 2017 às 22:24)

Chuva fraca 
Começou acumular : 0,8 mm


----------



## WMeteo (19 Out 2017 às 22:27)

Continua a chuviscar por aqui de forma ininterrupta.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Out 2017 às 22:29)

Chuva fraca também por aqui.
Há muita humidade lá fora, e portanto o ambiente está bastante abafado dentro de casa. 
*0,2 mm*.


----------



## jamestorm (19 Out 2017 às 22:29)

Chove moderado aqui em Alenquer, com temperaturas algo abafadas..estamos com 20ºC!


----------



## jamestorm (19 Out 2017 às 22:30)

Chove moderado aqui em Alenquer, com temperaturas algo abafadas..estamos com 20ºC!


----------



## Gilmet (19 Out 2017 às 22:32)

Boa noite,

Como já foi referido, vai chovendo, embora de forma fraca. Por aqui já contamos com precipitação há cerca de 1 hora, já terá dado certamente para uns quantos milímetros, nada mau tendo em conta que nem deveria caír nada de jeito por agora (segundo o GFS... segundo o AROME está de acordo. )

Temperatura alta e estável, nos 19ºC.


----------



## criz0r (19 Out 2017 às 23:10)

Acumulado até agora de 0,3mm, por aqui a temperatura também se mantém estagnada nos 19,1ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Out 2017 às 23:15)

2,2 mm foi o que rendeu este período de chuva  fraca.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Out 2017 às 23:25)

Chuva molha-parvos/chuva fraca, talvez do que restava da frente quente, deu para *1,4 mm*.

A estação da Amadora IPMA voltou, aleluia!


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2017 às 23:55)

Chuvisco aqui também, acumulou ate agora *0,4mm* 

A maxima do dia foi de *21,7℃*

Neste momento temperatura altinha *18,7℃* e vento fraco


----------



## david 6 (20 Out 2017 às 00:11)

maxima: *21.1ºC *(+1.6ºC)
minima: *14.4ºC *(+0.2ºC)
actual: *18.5ºC*
acumulado: *3.1mm*


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Out 2017 às 00:34)

3 mm registados .
Nada mau, ao menos foi em regime de chuva fraca.

Neste momento 0,2 mm


----------



## Gilmet (20 Out 2017 às 01:10)

Já não chove.
Nevoeiro cerradíssimo neste momento, algo que já não se via há algum tempo, curiosamente.

Ainda 19ºC.


----------



## srr (20 Out 2017 às 08:39)

Bom dia,

Tecto Baixo, chuvisca muito fraco, + nevoeiro que chuva.

Algo que também não se via áh muito por aqui.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Out 2017 às 08:43)

Bom dia! Aqui está a chover mesmo bem agora. Durante a noite caiu morrinha que ensopou tudo.


----------



## cepp1 (20 Out 2017 às 08:44)

Chove bem pela zona do oeste (Leiria-Caldas) sempre com chuva moderada e persistente. Tenho pena é pela minha miúda que vai apanhar uma boa molha para ir para a escola.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Out 2017 às 08:51)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bom dia! Aqui está a chover mesmo bem agora. Durante a noite caiu morrinha que ensopou tudo.


Cuva forte agora! Assim vale a pena!


----------



## André Filipe Bom (20 Out 2017 às 09:38)

Bom dia, por aqui o céu está encoberto mas ainda não chove e estão 19,8ºC, este mês vou com 27,4mm e hoje irá ser o ultimo dia de chuva ou seja mais um mês que vai ser bem abaixo da média e o pior desde que faço registos ( 2009).


----------



## criz0r (20 Out 2017 às 10:16)

Bons dias,

E não é que o 'spray' acabou mesmo por acumular 1mm até agora? Não pensei sequer acumular nada.
A mínima foi de *18,8ºC* e neste momento estão 19,7ºC, 99% de h.r e vento moderado de SW.


----------



## jamestorm (20 Out 2017 às 10:24)

Pois esse "Spray" continua a cair aqui por Alenquer, chuva miudinha, mas persistente. É tolo quem disser que esta chuva não molha...
19ºC neste momento.


----------



## MSantos (20 Out 2017 às 10:39)

Bom dia.

Manhã de precipitação fraca em Leiria. 

Os acumulados variam nas estações da cidade entre os 4 e os 7mm.


----------



## miguel (20 Out 2017 às 10:40)

Esta a murrinhar aqui, é tolo quem disser que molha  o chão está praticamente seco 

20,0ºC


----------



## cepp1 (20 Out 2017 às 10:47)

Em Leiria eram 7h da manhã chovia moderadamente  e as rotundas todas a regar!! Isto é que é saber gerir a água!!


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Out 2017 às 10:58)

Boas,

*1,9 mm* por cá.
No computo geral do evento/ mês.
*38,1 mm*






Ulgueira,Sintra a NO, colada à serra, e a 235 mts de altitude segue *3,9 mm* de acumulado diário e com *54,4 mm *de acumulado mensal.

______


De resto, as temperaturas máximas vão subir,em principio lá para Segunda-Feira.
A noites mais frescas voltam já madrugada de Domingo.
A media mensal ronda os 100 mm, estando nos 38 mm, choveu então apenas 38% da precipitação média, pouco.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Out 2017 às 11:34)

Bom dia!
O chuvisco/chuva fraca rendeu *0,8 mm* ontem e *0,6 mm* hoje. Tudo pinga! Os terrenos mantêm-se bem regados.


----------



## david 6 (20 Out 2017 às 11:48)

vai borrifando


----------



## tucha (20 Out 2017 às 12:24)

Sim, por aqui também não passa de borrifos, um spray e nada mais...

Hoje li algures que  a partir de Domingo o IPMA prevê temeperaturas entre 25 e 30 graus...e fiquei em pânico!!!
Poderá o calor regressar novamente, qual é a vosso opinião aqui para a cidade de Lisboa???


----------



## WMeteo (20 Out 2017 às 12:26)

O dia amanheceu encoberto. Registo de alguns chuviscos.  

Temperatura segue agora nos *21,6ºC*.

Céu parcialmente nublado, com o sol a querer espreitar de vez em quando. Vento fraco / nulo.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Out 2017 às 12:31)

tucha disse:


> Sim, por aqui também não passa de borrifos, um spray e nada mais...
> 
> Hoje li algures que  a partir de Domingo o IPMA prevê temeperaturas entre 25 e 30 graus...e fiquei em pânico!!!
> Poderá o calor regressar novamente, qual é a vosso opinião aqui para a cidade de Lisboa???


Deverá chegar aos 25ºC. 30ºC só mais para o interior.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Out 2017 às 12:32)

tucha disse:


> Sim, por aqui também não passa de borrifos, um spray e nada mais...
> 
> Hoje li algures que  a partir de Domingo o IPMA prevê temeperaturas entre 25 e 30 graus...e fiquei em pânico!!!
> Poderá o calor regressar novamente, qual é a vosso opinião aqui para a cidade de Lisboa???


Sim, é verdade! Ai para Lisboa as temperaturas deverão rondar os 25°C e não se sabe até quando irão durar, o que é preocupante. Esta meia dúzia de dias mais frescos foram apenas um descanso.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (20 Out 2017 às 14:03)

Só acumulou 0,2mm e pronto agora mais seca que ai vêm.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (20 Out 2017 às 14:04)

248mm que vou este ano, muito baixo o pior que faço registos.


----------



## DaniFR (20 Out 2017 às 14:27)

Madrugada e manhã de chuva fraca e persistente.


----------



## david 6 (20 Out 2017 às 19:10)

chuvisca bem agora


----------



## WMeteo (20 Out 2017 às 19:36)

Da parte da tarde ainda chuviscou. Neste momento já não.

Temperatura nos *19°C*.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Out 2017 às 19:46)

Madrugada, manhã e inicio de tarde de morrinha, os terrenos estão bem húmidos, mas apenas á superficie, cerca de 3 a 4 cm apenas.


----------



## criz0r (20 Out 2017 às 20:40)

Boas,

Alguns borrifos a partir das 17h mas que nem meia hora duraram. Sigo com 19,9ºC e vento fraco de Oeste.


----------



## António josé Sales (20 Out 2017 às 21:24)

Por aqui até foi um dia com alguma chuva  fraca a moderada, começou durante a madrugada  até meio da manhã, agora está a chover de novo.


----------



## miguel (20 Out 2017 às 23:17)

Dia completamente seco e quente, agora está uma bela noite de Verão, estão ainda *20,1ºC* com vento nulo 

Máxima de *24,1ºC *


----------



## david 6 (21 Out 2017 às 00:40)

minima: *sem dados*
maxima: *22.5ºC *(+1.4ºC)
acumulado: *1.4mm*
actual: *19.3ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Out 2017 às 01:21)

Boas!
Nevoeiro bem cerrado por aqui! 
Não sopra nem uma ponta de vento.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Out 2017 às 03:08)

Boa madrugada,

O dia de ontem foi marcado por céu encoberto e períodos de chuva fraca / nevoeiro.
A temperatura oscilou entre os *18ºC* e os *22ºC*. 

De momento sigo com 18,9ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## charlie17 (21 Out 2017 às 11:25)

Bom dia,
Aqui por Coruche o dia segue com vento fraco de noroeste.
Observam-se muitas nuvens médias (do tipo Altostratus).
18,8ºC


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (21 Out 2017 às 11:47)

charlie17 disse:


> Bom dia,
> Aqui por Coruche o dia segue com vento fraco de noroeste.
> Observam-se muitas nuvens médias (do tipo Altostratus).
> 18,8ºC



Bem vindo 

Lisboa Oriental segue com céu semelhante mas a limpar, sol, vento moderado de NNO , 20ºC junto ao Tejo, 18ºC na Portela.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (21 Out 2017 às 12:00)

charlie17 disse:


> Bom dia,
> Aqui por Coruche o dia segue com vento fraco de noroeste.
> Observam-se muitas nuvens médias (do tipo Altostratus).
> 18,8ºC



Seja muito  bem vindo 

Aqui por Lisboa sigo com 20 graus .


----------



## WMeteo (21 Out 2017 às 13:39)

Boa tarde,

Céu parcialmente nublado, com algum sol. Vento fraco / nulo.

Temperatura nos *21,6ºC*.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Out 2017 às 13:58)

Boas!
Admito que sabe bem este solinho depois destes últimos dias tão húmidos e cinzentos. 
*20,2ºC*.


----------



## joao nunes (21 Out 2017 às 18:53)

por aqui marco 19,5ºC vais noite/madrugada mt fresca


----------



## charlie17 (21 Out 2017 às 18:59)

Final de tarde com céu praticamente limpo, mas deu para registar algumas nuvens médias dispersas (parece-me de tipo altocumulus).
Vento fraco (mas mais intenso do que de manhã) de Norte.
20,2ºC (17h, EMA Coruche)


----------



## david 6 (21 Out 2017 às 19:20)

minima: *16.9ºC?*
maxima: *22.1ºC *(-0.4ºC)
actual: *18.0ºC*


----------



## Geopower (21 Out 2017 às 19:22)

Por Glória do Ribatejo céu limpo. Vento moderado de Norte. 18*C. 1026 hPa.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Out 2017 às 19:31)

Depois de um dia de céu pouco nublado, a noite agora segue já bem fresca, ajudada pelo vento fraco.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (21 Out 2017 às 19:42)

Boa noite, por aqui estão 17,6ºC, a máxima foi de 22,9ºC.


----------



## david 6 (21 Out 2017 às 20:40)

lá se vai a minima, sigo com 16.4ºC


----------



## jamestorm (21 Out 2017 às 22:50)

Aqui no Alto Concelho de Alenquer estamos com uma noite fria, as mínimas vão decerto levar um grande tombo. De repente parece que apetece acender a salamandra! 
Sigo com 12ºC


----------



## criz0r (22 Out 2017 às 01:23)

Boa noite,

Dia ensolarado e agradável por aqui. A máxima foi até aos *22,6ºC*.
A nortada moderada que se instalou desde as 21h, está a provocar uma sensação térmica muito desconfortável. Actuais 16,0ºC e 68% de h.r.


----------



## charlie17 (22 Out 2017 às 12:35)

Bom dia!
A manhã segue fresca, ensolarada e muito agradável 
O céu não tem praticamente uma nuvem (apenas ums cirrus dispersos) contrastando com um azul muito bonito! 
Vento fraco de Norte e temperatura nos 17.8ºC (EMA Coruche, 11h)


----------



## miguel (22 Out 2017 às 13:16)

Boas

Mínima de 12,6ºC

Agora muito sol, vento quase nulo e temperatura de 22,0ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Out 2017 às 13:52)

Boa tarde!
Muito sol por aqui também, mas estão apenas *18,9ºC*.
Mínima de *14,2ºC*.


----------



## WMeteo (22 Out 2017 às 17:35)

Boa tarde,

Temperatura mínima de *11,3ºC*. 

Neste momento sigo com *18,1ºC*. 

Céu limpo, salientando-se apenas o surgimento de alguma nebulosidade a sudeste. Vento fraco.   

Actualização: Em cerca de meia-hora, a temperatura caiu 1,1ºC, encontrando-se agora nos *17ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (22 Out 2017 às 19:02)

minima: *9.3ºC *(não sei ao certo a de ontem, para comparar, estava de fora de casa às 00h)
maxima: *23.5ºC *(+1.4ºC)
actual: *19.3ºC*

enfim... vai voltar calor e tempo seco...


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Out 2017 às 19:13)

Depois de um dia bem ameno, agora a noite segue já fresca.


----------



## miguel (22 Out 2017 às 20:13)

Máxima hoje de *23,9ºC* amanha já será bem mais alta a máxima. 

Agora estão 17,9ºC


----------



## WMeteo (22 Out 2017 às 21:00)

Boa noite,

Temperatura segue nos *13,3°C*.


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Out 2017 às 21:07)

Boas!
Dia algo fresco por aqui, com uma máxima de *20,2ºC*.
A noite segue fria, com *16,3ºC*.


----------



## criz0r (22 Out 2017 às 21:44)

Boa noite,

Mais um dia "Primaveril" por aqui com a máxima a chegar aos *23,0ºC*.
Entretanto, a noite segue tranquila com 17,1ºC e vento por vezes moderado de Norte.


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Out 2017 às 22:48)

*15,6ºC* por aqui. Está bem frescote lá fora.


----------



## miguel (22 Out 2017 às 22:54)

Sigo com *15,5ºC *e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Out 2017 às 23:40)

Boas,

Dia algo fresco e com algum vento.
A estação de referencia registou uma rajada maxima de* 60 km/h.*
T.actual:* 14,3ºC
*
Esta manhã  no cimo e no areal da bela praia da Ursa, litoral Sintrense.


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Out 2017 às 23:45)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Dia algo fresco e com algum vento.
> A estação de referencia registou uma rajada maxima de* 60 km/h.*
> ...


Muito boas fotos!
Lugar fantástico! É pena os turistas começarem a descobrir estas praias que antigamente eram desertas.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Out 2017 às 23:46)

Tiagolco disse:


> Muito boas fotos!
> Lugar fantástico! É pena os turistas começarem a descobrir estas praias que antigamente eram desertas.



Obrigado, mesmo é um sitio incrível.
Sinceramente não me incomoda muito a presença de turistas pois por norma os tugas é que estragam as praias,com lixo por exemplo...


----------



## jamestorm (23 Out 2017 às 01:42)

wow já vou com 9ºC de mínima aqui em Alenquer (norte concelho).


----------



## André Filipe Bom (23 Out 2017 às 09:12)

Bom dia, minima fresquinha, 7,1ºC agora estão 10,1ºC.


----------



## criz0r (23 Out 2017 às 11:13)

Bom dia,

Noite mais fria desde Março. A mínima chegou aos *12,2ºC* fruto da total ausência de vento a partir das 2h da manhã.
A manhã segue com 18,3ºC e vento fraco de Noroeste.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Out 2017 às 11:20)

Bom dia,
Grande surpresa esta manhã quando fui consultor o sensor, minima de *10,4ºC*, algo longe do que os modelos previam, lá está uma previsão.
Faço ideia no Pisão, minima a cair por lá aos *4ºC*.
Infelizmente o padrão voltou ao mesmo máximas altas a caminho, embora falta algum tempo para o Sabado o ECMWF ja modela *30ºC *de máxima para cá, que aberração. lol
Ontem a maxima foi aos *18,4ºC*, neste momento já vou nos* 20,2ºC* e com brisa de leste pois claro.


----------



## homem do mar (23 Out 2017 às 12:46)

Boas por aqui mais do mesmo noites frescas e dias quentes a mínima foi de 6.4 por agora 26.3.
Bem sei que as previsões por agora apontam para tempo seco para o dia de todos os santos (bolinho)  mas normalmente esse dia é sempre de chuva, vamos lá ver se não vamos ter surpresas.


----------



## david 6 (23 Out 2017 às 14:04)

não registrei  minima... deixou de apanhar durante a madrugada... só voltou há pouco... sei que quando me deitei às 2h ia com 9.9ºC, aposto numa minima na casa dos 6/7ºC

actual: *25.1ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Out 2017 às 16:40)

Mínima de *9,2ºC*, bem gelada.

Máxima deve tocar nos 25ºC.


----------



## criz0r (23 Out 2017 às 17:03)

Boas,

A aquecer bem por aqui, 26,6ºC e vento praticamente inexistente.


----------



## MSantos (23 Out 2017 às 17:06)

Boas!

Dia de Sol em Leiria. O que nos vai relembrando que já vamos bem dentro do Outono são as noites e manhãs frescas, porque senão...


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Out 2017 às 17:09)

Boas!
Hoje já deu pra passar frio na cama. 
O dia não segue assim tão quente. Estão *22,4ºC*, neste momento.


----------



## WMeteo (23 Out 2017 às 21:02)

Boa noite,

Dia caracterizado por sol e céu limpo, assim como vento fraco / nulo. 

Neste momento sigo com *17,9°C*.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Out 2017 às 21:35)

Boas,

Extremos térmicos: *10,4ºC* / *23,7ºC*
Neste momento a temperatura está um pouco alta, *18,1ºC
*
Interessante como a estação do Pai do Vento foi aos *26,1ºC* de máxima e a estação da Pampilheira,Cascais foi aos *27,2ºC*
Por aqui não existe o _factor interior_ no comportamento da temperatura.
Estes micro-climas por vezes não são muito fáceis de perceber.


----------



## david 6 (23 Out 2017 às 21:40)

maxima: *26.9ºC *(+3.4ºC)
actual: *17.1ºC*


----------



## jamestorm (23 Out 2017 às 22:12)

Pessoal noite fria novamente aqui em Alenquer, não sei se isto estava previsto? Ja vou com 11ºC e acho q vai continuar a descer...


----------



## criz0r (23 Out 2017 às 22:24)

Boas,

Máxima quentinha de *26,9ºC*. Os próximos dias devem ser idênticos para depois subir em flecha no fim de semana.
Entretanto, quando tudo indicava que a temperatura iria começar a descer, a Lestada apareceu e nunca falha:


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Out 2017 às 22:46)

Aqui também subiu, sigo com 20,0 graus...
Nos topos a temperatura sobe, nos vales a temperatura desce...2  mundos distintos.


----------



## remember (23 Out 2017 às 23:02)

Boa noite, mínima baixa de 10,7ºC... Máxima de 25.3ºC! A temperatura actual é de 19,8ºC.


----------



## criz0r (23 Out 2017 às 23:13)

Ausência de vento e temperatura em queda livre. 19,5ºC actuais.


----------



## remember (23 Out 2017 às 23:22)

criz0r disse:


> Ausência de vento e temperatura em queda livre. 19,5ºC actuais.



Por aqui o contrário, humidade em queda e temperatura a subir lol  Boa noite a todos, temperatura atual de 20,3ºC e 51% HR


----------



## Teya (24 Out 2017 às 03:40)

Boa noite, hoje mais quente que ontem (12ºC) à mesma hora 14.1ºC e 74%HR.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2017 às 08:42)

Boas,

Hoje em relação a ontem, a mínima disparou, registei *16,3ºC*.
T.actual: *17,2ºC*


----------



## André Filipe Bom (24 Out 2017 às 09:03)

Bom dia, MInima de 9,1ºC, agora estão 12,3ºC, ontem a máxima foi de 27,7ºC.


----------



## criz0r (24 Out 2017 às 11:16)

Bom dia,

Depois de algumas oscilações, a mínima lá acabou por estabilizar nos *17,0ºC*. 
A manhã segue com 18,8ºC e vento a soprar fraco de Norte.


----------



## VimDePantufas (24 Out 2017 às 12:17)

Boa tarde,

Dia quente este estamos agora com 22,1.C e humidade de 54% 
É simpático mas complicado


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2017 às 13:30)

Mais um dia torrido, a máxima ontem foi de 28,9℃

Minima de hoje 13,4℃

Agora já vai disparada nos 26,2℃


----------



## homem do mar (24 Out 2017 às 15:15)

Querem ver que no dia de todos os Santos vamos ter surpresa? 
A mim parece me que até lá isto muda de previsão e não chove nada.


----------



## WMeteo (24 Out 2017 às 17:28)

Boa tarde,

Dia por aqui muito semelhante ao de ontem com sol, céu limpo e vento fraco / nulo.  
____________________

Neste momento sigo aqui pelo sul do concelho com *23,7ºC *(temperatura em queda).  

A estação PROCIV Torres Vedras (cidade) segue nos *24,4ºC*.


----------



## Geopower (24 Out 2017 às 19:28)

Mais um dia estival por Lisboa
Máxima: 25.6ºC
Minima: 17,5ºC

Temperatura atual: 22,4ºC
Pressão:1018 hPa
Céu limpo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Out 2017 às 20:26)

Hoje foi mais um dia bem quente, e durante a tarde não é muito fácil, estar a trabalhar sobre o sol pleno.
Depois de uns dias de "férias" de regar as culturas agrícolas, hoje foi dia de retomar as regas, a pouca humidade que existia no solo, tem desaparecido a "olhos vistos".


----------



## david 6 (24 Out 2017 às 20:37)

minima: *11.5ºC*
maxima: *28.7ºC *(+1.8ºC)
actual: *20.8ºC*


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2017 às 21:36)

A máxima foi igual a de ontem *28,9ºC*

Agora estão *20,2ºC*


----------



## Marco pires (24 Out 2017 às 21:59)

aqui pelo pinhal novo hoje a máxima foi de 32.2 ºC

agora com *18.1º C*


----------



## criz0r (24 Out 2017 às 22:26)

Boa noite,

A máxima chegou aos *27,5ºC* por aqui, temperaturas absurdas que se fazem sentir e que ainda se vão fazer sentir nos próximos dias.
Por agora estão 20,1ºC e o vento a soprar fraco de Oeste com 62% de humidade relativa.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2017 às 22:41)

Boas noites,

T.máxima: *24,0ºC*

Nas horas centrais do dia, está efectivamente bastante calor, sol queima de uma maneira, vai lá vai.

T.actual/minima: *15,8ºC*


----------



## André Filipe Bom (24 Out 2017 às 22:42)

Boa noite, dia bem quente para esta altura, 29,7ºC, é para continuar tristeza.


----------



## remember (24 Out 2017 às 22:49)

Marco pires disse:


> aqui pelo pinhal novo hoje a máxima foi de 32.2 ºC
> 
> agora com *18.1º C*



Essa máxima está um pouco estranha...


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Out 2017 às 22:50)

Boas!
Os dias nem têm sido assim tão quentes por aqui, mas nota-se que o sol queima bem.
Máxima de *23,2ºC*.
Agora estão *20,4ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2017 às 22:58)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> Os dias nem têm sido assim tão quentes por aqui, mas nota-se que o sol queima bem.
> Máxima de *23,2ºC*.
> Agora estão *20,4ºC*.



No final da semana a conversa é outra, impressionante.
Algo me diz que com tanta lestada a instalar-se as mínimas podem  ser  bem mais altas do que os modelos estão a prever.
Máximas novamente históricas ou perto disso junto à costa ocidental.


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Out 2017 às 23:06)

jonas_87 disse:


> No final da semana a conversa é outra, impressionante.
> Algo me diz que com tanta lestada a instalar-se as mínimas podem  ser  bem mais altas do que os modelos estão a prever.
> Máximas novamente históricas ou perto disso junto à costa ocidental.


Vamos ignorar esta imagem por enquanto e vamos ser felizes, pode ser?


----------



## remember (24 Out 2017 às 23:06)

jonas_87 disse:


> No final da semana a conversa é outra, impressionante.
> Algo me diz que com tanta lestada a instalar-se as mínimas podem  ser  bem mais altas do que os modelos estão a prever.
> Máximas novamente históricas ou perto disso junto à costa ocidental.



jonas_87 acho que já falaste por aqui sobre este site, podias informar qual é?


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2017 às 23:10)

remember disse:


> jonas_87 acho que já falaste por aqui sobre este site, podias informar qual é?



Por norma coloco a fonte, esqueci-me.
www.foreca.com


----------



## remember (24 Out 2017 às 23:12)

jonas_87 disse:


> Por norma coloco a fonte, esqueci-me.
> www.foreca.com



Obrigado, vou adicionar aos favoritos  a noite perspectiva-se fresca de novo, 18,3ºC actual com 73% HR.


----------



## miguel (25 Out 2017 às 00:12)

Dias a torrar e noites frescas, estão agora *16,9ºC*


----------



## MSantos (25 Out 2017 às 10:14)

Bom dia,

Manhã de Sol em Leiria, de mais um dia que começa fresco mas que promete aquecer bem. 

Assim vai o nosso Outono, mascarado de Verão.


----------



## criz0r (25 Out 2017 às 10:19)

Bom dia,

A mínima chegou aos *14,7ºC*, a partir das 13h vai disparar novamente. 
Também eu estou curioso para ver o comportamento das máximas na 6ª e Sábado. Penso que por aqui também podemos bater alguns recordes. 
Condições actuais:

Temp: 16,9ºC
Humidade: 82%
Vento: 7,2 km/h NW
Pressão: 1021hPa


----------



## VimDePantufas (25 Out 2017 às 11:13)

Bom dia,
Estamos com 19,6ºC e uma humidade relativa do ar de 69% 
Vamos ver como será o resto do dia e os próximos


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Out 2017 às 13:48)

Boa tarde!
O dia segue bastante agradável, e vai soprando um ventinho fresquinho de sul. Estão *21,2ºC*.


----------



## WMeteo (25 Out 2017 às 14:50)

Boa tarde,

Durante a manhã, céu limpo e sol.

A partir do início da tarde, surgimento de nebulosidade resultando em céu parcialmente encoberto. Vento fraco.

Temperatura segue nos *22,4ºC*.


----------



## Microburst (25 Out 2017 às 18:02)

Fim de tarde fresquinho pois continua a soprar desde a hora de almoço um vento moderado de SO, com respectivo aumento de humidade que vai nesta altura nos 84%.

Temperatura actual por Cacilhas 19,7ºC, pressão 1021,8hpa.


----------



## VimDePantufas (25 Out 2017 às 18:17)

Boa tarde,

Mais um dia igual ou muito parecido com os anteriores, esta tarde esteve nublado, pelo menos algo mudou.
A temperatura agora está nos 18,4ºC


----------



## criz0r (25 Out 2017 às 18:27)

Boas,

O dia acabou por não ser tão quente, devido ao vento moderado que se instalou por aqui. Rajada máxima de 31 km/h e máxima fixada nos *24,9ºC*.
A temperatura já vai descendo e neste momento sigo com 21,2ºC e 76% de humidade relativa.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (25 Out 2017 às 19:20)

Boa noite, hoje a máxima foi de 28,9ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Out 2017 às 20:46)

Boas!
Que tempo tão húmido! 
A máxima não passou dos *22,0ºC*.
Por agora estão* 20,4ºC* e *81%*.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2017 às 22:23)

Boas,

Extremos térmicos: *13,8ºC* / *22,4ºC
*
Hoje consegui ter uma temperatura mais alta do que Cascais devido ao vento predominante de sul, e estando eu mais "afastado" do mar.
______

Ora bem a lestada vai entrar com força na madrugada de Sexta, para aqui o meteograma já mete minima de 19ºC para Sexta, e analisando o vento, a confirmar-se um pequeno aumento da intensidade da lestada, duvido que existirá aquela descida. Já levamos alguns anos disto, os modelos não se dão bem com a lestada nocturna.Quase que aposto que Sexta vou ter minima tropical por cá.





Fonte: www.yr.no


----------



## Marco pires (25 Out 2017 às 22:34)

remember disse:


> Essa máxima está um pouco estranha...



foi o que me deu a estação, creio que inflaciona um pouco as máximas (entre 1º a 2º) devido ao local onde está colocada.

hoje por aqui máxima de 28.3º C

agora com *15.8ºC*


----------



## remember (25 Out 2017 às 22:41)

Marco pires disse:


> foi o que me deu a estação, creio que inflaciona um pouco as máximas (entre 1º a 2º) devido ao local onde está colocada.
> 
> hoje por aqui máxima de 28.3º C
> 
> agora com *15.8ºC*



Calculei... mínima de 13,3ºC e máxima de 25,7ºC. 17,6ºC actuais e 88% de HR


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (25 Out 2017 às 22:42)

Marco pires disse:


> foi o que me deu a estação, creio que inflaciona um pouco as máximas (entre 1º a 2º) devido ao local onde está colocada.
> 
> hoje por aqui máxima de 28.3º C
> 
> agora com *15.8ºC*



Também achei a tua máxima um pouco estranha , próximos dias vem só calor , espero que venha chuva o mais rápido possível .


----------



## david 6 (26 Out 2017 às 00:41)

minima: *10.1ºC *(-1.4ºC)
maxima: *28.3ºC *(-0.4ºC)
actual: *13.8ºC*


----------



## criz0r (26 Out 2017 às 00:45)

Boa noite,

Fui fazer uma caminhada nocturna pelo Parque da Paz e de facto aquilo é outra coisa. Mal me aproximei daquela zona, estava nevoeiro praticamente cerrado e um frio descomunal. O Mega lago do Parque sempre a influenciar o ambiente aqui na zona, já vou com 95% de humidade relativa.
Agora no Inverno, ver se faço uma comparação entre o local onde resido e precisamente o Parque da Paz com a minha Auriol.

Actuais 16,8ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Out 2017 às 01:21)

Máxima: *22,7ºC*
Mínima: *14,2ºC
*
É aborrecido esperar temperaturas nos 30ºC nos próximos dias e ver a média da máxima de Outubro bem mais alta que a de Setembro... Nem vale a pena queixar-me de calor que qualquer meteolouco está farto deste bafo desde Maio


----------



## Zulo (26 Out 2017 às 07:50)

A noite foi assim. Neste momento 17ºC ,tenho tido necessidade de usar uma camisola logo pela manhã,devido ao fresco a esta hora.


----------



## Geopower (26 Out 2017 às 08:42)

Manhã de nevoeiro por Telheiras. Há muito que nao via uma manhã de nevoeiro por Lisboa.
18.2*C. Visibilidade inferior a 500 metros.


----------



## Aspvl (26 Out 2017 às 10:07)

Já pelo menos desde as 6h20 que o nevoeiro permanece!
Muito interessante a imagem de satélite (o nevoeiro está agarradinho ao Tejo!)


----------



## miguel (26 Out 2017 às 10:08)

Madrugada de nevoeiro, agora levantou e o inferno vai se instalando de novo e de novo...

Estão 20,1ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## criz0r (26 Out 2017 às 11:26)

Bom dia,

Nevoeiro cerradíssimo pela Margem Sul logo ao início da manhã com uma visibilidade inferior a 30m. 
Infelizmente todo este ambiente fantástico já se está a dissipar, no entanto sigo ainda com 16,5ºC e 100% de humidade relativa.


----------



## miguel (26 Out 2017 às 11:33)

Já vai nos *23,2℃*


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Out 2017 às 11:57)

Boas,
Temperatura a subir, 21,7ºC.
Por cá nada de nevoeiro.

Curiosa a previsão do AROME, mete manchas muito localizadas de 20/22ºC durante a proxima madrugada, uma das manchas cobre parte aqui do concelho.
Vamos ver que como será na practica, de qualquer dos modos é um modelo com uma resolução brutal.
Na nortada violenta que assola esta região também apresenta previsões excelentes.
A lestada nocturna só vem prejudicar ainda mais esta tremenda seca, nem de noite haverá humidade, estará restrita em vales/regiões abrigadas.


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Out 2017 às 12:07)

Bom dia! 
Houve muito nevoeiro também por aqui, até por volta das 10h.
Neste momento, estão *19,9ºC*.


----------



## fhff (26 Out 2017 às 14:10)

28 C por Colares, Sintra. Impressionante...


----------



## Zulo (26 Out 2017 às 14:15)

Pelas 12H00 na Amadora estavam 19ºC.
Neste momento disparou com o sol: 25ºC!!!

Foto do nevoeiro pelas 08H00 a chegar à Amadora:


----------



## miguel (26 Out 2017 às 15:25)

Já vai em *29,5℃*


----------



## André Filipe Bom (26 Out 2017 às 15:39)

Boa tarde, acho que o calendario está mal, isto não é outono mas sim verão, incrivel estão 30,5ºC, numa altura destas nunca tinha tido isto assim.


----------



## criz0r (26 Out 2017 às 15:53)

27,0ºC actuais e continua a subir em modo foguetão. 51% de h.r e o vento é praticamente nulo de NNW.


----------



## srr (26 Out 2017 às 17:15)

Boas

Atingida a temperatura maxima, fica o Registo -* 29º graus* em 26-10-2017.
*Ao sol com sensação de 34/35 graus.*


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Out 2017 às 19:48)

Boa tarde/noite!
Dia já mais quentinho, mas nada por aí além. Máxima de *25,0ºC*.
Neste momento, ainda está calor, com* 23,8ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Out 2017 às 19:49)

Boa noite,

Por cá a máxima situou-se na casa dos *26ºC*.

De momento sigo ainda com 21,7ºC, prometendo uma madrugada bastante amena. É curioso, não pelo facto de ter esta temperatura a esta hora, visto ser banalíssimo no Verão, mas pelo facto de efectivamente já não ser Verão há muito, e de o Sol já se ter posto há mais de 1 hora. Sinto o mesmo que sentiria com esta temperatura às 22h numa noite de Julho. E nessa situação sentiria prazer imenso.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Out 2017 às 20:08)

Depois de um dia que acordou com bastante humidade provocado pelo nevoeiro, que se dissipou logo com o nascer do sol.
De resto, a tarde foi bem quente, tal como nos dias anteriores.


----------



## homem do mar (26 Out 2017 às 20:24)

Boa noite, hoje 26 de Agosto de 2017 esteve um excelente dia de praia na Nazaré, o verão não parece ter fim pela Nazaré a temperatura máxima deve ter rondado os 28 graus.
Por aqui a mínima foi de 8.7 a máxima de 30.3 por agora 17.4.


----------



## david 6 (26 Out 2017 às 20:31)

mais um dia de Verão, perdão "Outono"

máxima: *30.3ºC *(+2.0ºC)
minima: *11.6ºC *(+1.5ºC)
actual: *21.9ºC*


----------



## criz0r (26 Out 2017 às 20:31)

Boas,

A temperatura já desceu aos 23,5ºC mas subitamente foi parar aos 24,4ºC actuais. Diga-se de passagem que está uma noite excelente.


----------



## WMeteo (26 Out 2017 às 21:10)

Boa noite,

Dia de calor aqui pelo sul do concelho, com céu limpo e vento praticamente nulo. Foi ainda possível constatar a existência de um ar abafado durante a maior parte do dia. 

Registo de temperaturas a esta hora, em algumas estações da rede underground (concelho de Torres Vedras): 

*- *PROCIV Torres Vedras: *20,3ºC*;
*
- *Cova da Moura: *22,1ºC*;

*- *Moinho do Pinheiro Manso: *23,5ºC*;

*- *Ponte do Rol: *18,6ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Out 2017 às 21:50)

Boas noites,

Saí ha pouco de Cascais com *19ºC* cheguei a casa e tenho *24,2ºC *!
Fui com braço de fora da janela do carro impressionante o bafo logo após a subida da 3º Circular a entrar em Alcabideche, próximo do Hospital. A entrada de lestada mais que confirmada.
A máxima foi de *26,2ºC*
Espero então uma minima tropical, impressionante, pois amanhã estamos a 27 de Outubro!!!


----------



## homem do mar (27 Out 2017 às 00:04)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> Saí ha pouco de Cascais com *19ºC* cheguei a casa e tenho *24,2ºC *!
> Fui com braço de fora da janela do carro impressionante o bafo logo após a subida da 3º Circular a entrar em Alcabideche, próximo do Hospital. A entrada de lestada mais que confirmada.
> ...


Aqui só os dias é que são bem quentes as noites são bem fresquinhas por agora apenas 12.1.


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Out 2017 às 00:06)

Boas!
Já vi lestadas noturnas mais "interessantes". 
A temperatura até tem vindo a descer, lentamente, mas desce.
*22,9ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Out 2017 às 07:58)

Minima tropical..de *21,1ºC* .estamos nós a finais de Outubro, convém não esquecer esse detalhe. 
Mês segue com 2 minimas tropicais.


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Out 2017 às 09:02)

Bom dia!
Mínima de *21,0ºC* por aqui. Não estou impressionado. Há exatamente um ano atrás a mínima foi de 20,7ºC. 
O vento é que tem soprado bem.


----------



## srr (27 Out 2017 às 09:13)

Boas,

As 9h00 ja com 20º , vai começar  a escalada, com vento fraco de leste,
vai ser um dia Torrido, praticamente ás portas de Novembro.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (27 Out 2017 às 09:19)

Por aqui a minima foi de 9,1ºC, como é bom viver nos vais, por agora estão 12,4ºC.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (27 Out 2017 às 10:07)

Já vai lançada, estão 18,1ºC mais um dia de verão.


----------



## miguel (27 Out 2017 às 10:58)

Boas
Mínima de *17,5ºC*
Agora já vai em *23,4ºC* e vento nulo...

A máxima ontem foi de *30,3ºC*


----------



## homem do mar (27 Out 2017 às 11:20)

Boas mínima de 7.0 por agora já vai aquecendo com 22.3


----------



## André Filipe Bom (27 Out 2017 às 12:57)

Já estão 29,2ºC.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (27 Out 2017 às 13:48)

30,8ºC viva este Outono verão, isto está demais nunca presenciei um calor destes numa altura destas.


----------



## WMeteo (27 Out 2017 às 14:06)

Boa tarde,

Dia de calor por aqui, com vento fraco e céu praticamente limpo, com excepção de alguma nebulosidade que entretanto vai surgindo a sul/sudeste.

Temperatura segue nos *29,8ºC*.

A estação PROCIV Torres Vedras (cidade) regista neste momento *30,5ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (27 Out 2017 às 14:22)

31.3ºC


----------



## criz0r (27 Out 2017 às 14:26)

Boa tarde,

Surpreendentemente, a mínima desceu até aos *17,5ºC* ainda longe de ser tropical.
A tarde segue quente e a temperatura já sobe a bom ritmo com 27,7ºC actuais e apenas 33% de humidade relativa.


----------



## miguel (27 Out 2017 às 15:09)

Estão *32,3ºC*  o vento é quase nulo..


----------



## criz0r (27 Out 2017 às 15:38)

27-10-2017 - *30,3ºC* neste momento. Impressionante, tendo em consideração que já estamos em pleno Outono a 1 mês e meio praticamente do Inverno.


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Out 2017 às 16:07)

Boa tarde!
*27,9ºC*, *36%* de HR e há nebulosidade alta a sul daqui.


----------



## david 6 (27 Out 2017 às 16:29)

*32.5ºC*


----------



## criz0r (27 Out 2017 às 16:41)

A temperatura deu um tombo enorme com o aparecimento da nebulosidade alta, de 31,0ºC desceu até aos 29,5ºC actuais.
O vento vai soprando fraco de NE.


----------



## mhenriques (27 Out 2017 às 16:53)

Boas,
Caldas segue com *29,8ºC* e *29% HR* e apenas com uma *pequena brisa*...


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Out 2017 às 18:05)

Boas,

Extremos térmicos: *21,1ºC* / *30,1ºC*

Curioso que a máxima foi registada ha pouco tempo atrás, mais ou menos às 17:40.

Neste momento ainda muito calor, *29,3ºC.*

Ora bem, perspectivo nova mínima tropical para amanhã, vamos ver.


Só uma curiosidade, sai de casa de manha cedo com 21ºC, estacionei o carro nas traseiras do mercado de Cascais, onde existe o vale da ribeira das vinhas, a temperatura por lá era 13ºC.Foi um choque térmico valente.



André Filipe Bom disse:


> Por aqui a minima foi de 9,1ºC, como é bom viver nos vais, por agora estão 12,4ºC.



Sim viver nos vales ha sempre noites frescas/frias, tens aqui o meu exemplo tive minima de 21ºC, e no vale do Pisão a escassos 800 mts/1 km, a mínima terá rondado os 10ºC/11ºC.
São diferenças abissais.


----------



## Geopower (27 Out 2017 às 18:12)

Extremos do dia em Telheiras:
29,8*C
20,1*C

Neste momento 27.8*C. Vento fraco. Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Out 2017 às 18:22)

Boa tarde!
Hoje sim, já foi um dia de calor.
A máxima chegou aos *28,3ºC*, ás 17:38.
Neste momento, estão* 28,0ºC* e 33% de HR.


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Out 2017 às 18:42)

Mínima Auriol:* 16,6ºC* 
Máxima: *29,3ºC
*
Belo mês de Agosto, oh wait...
Ainda muitas folhas por cair


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Out 2017 às 18:47)

Quanto temos *31,2ºC* de máxima horária no Cabo Raso, estamos literalmente conversados...que dia.


----------



## WMeteo (27 Out 2017 às 18:47)

Temperatura nos *28,6ºC*.

A estação PROCIV de Torres Vedras (cidade) regista neste momento *29,9ºC*.


----------



## criz0r (27 Out 2017 às 19:38)

24,3ºC por aqui e máxima de *31,0ºC*  . O anemómetro praticamente não se mexe desde as 19h.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Out 2017 às 19:48)

Estão *26,1ºC*, parece que amanhã sim, fará lestada com alguma intensidade.
O Arpege mete vento médio de 30 km/h.
A meio da madrugada vai-se levantar algum vento, é provável que ocorram alguns disparos de temperatura principalmente em áreas de vale.


----------



## remember (27 Out 2017 às 21:09)

Que dia  29,5ºC quando sai do trabalho, nem no Verão se teve tardes assim, isto em Monte Abraão...
Impressionante o que se está a passar este Mês, pelo menos nas máximas, porque as mínimas essas estão mais ou menos idênticas, com algumas quase a roçar o "tropical". A meteorologia têm destas coisas!

6 Máximas acima dos 30ºC, com o destaque para o dia 6 com uma máxima de 35,6ºC

Mínima de 15,5ºC e máxima de 31,3ºC, temperatura actual de 26,7ºC com 29% de HR, ainda mais impressionante é haver alguns dias ainda mais agradáveis que muitos dias de Verão Anda tudo trocado...


----------



## david 6 (27 Out 2017 às 21:23)

máxima: *32.5ºC *(+2.2ºC)
minima: *9.2ºC *(-2.4ºC)
actual: *20.0ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Out 2017 às 21:28)

A temperatura não pára de subir nesta estação.
Santa Cruz, Torres Vedras.
Que lestada incrivel.
Só esta temperatura, às 21:30, deve ter batido dezenas de máximas no verão...




_______________

Sigo com *25,8ºC*, estáveis.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Out 2017 às 21:32)

Boa noite,

Máxima modesta por aqui, comparado com as estações circundantes. Fiquei-me pelos *27ºC*.
A mínima, apesar de tudo, também não foi tropical: *19,5ºC*.

De momento, incrível noite de tropicalidade imensa  com *23,2ºC*, estáveis, e lestada fraca, mas constante.


----------



## WMeteo (27 Out 2017 às 21:37)

Temperatura nos *22,7°C*.

Estação Moinho do Pinheiro Manso (Torres Vedras) segue nos *26,1°C*.


----------



## A J Pombo (27 Out 2017 às 21:55)

Em Lisboa estão uns agradáveis 27ºC (em consonância com o termómetro exterior), numa das noites mais quentes deste verão. Tenho a sensação de que este ano se estão a bater máximos absolutos para o mês de Outubro. Na próxima semana a temperatura desce, mas nada garante que no S. Martinho não possam estar novamente 30ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Out 2017 às 21:59)

Bem, que bafo lá fora e não corre nem uma aragemzinha. *25,6ºC*.
Este calor dá cá uma moleza...


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Out 2017 às 22:22)

Subiu agora para os *26.1ºC


*


----------



## miguel (27 Out 2017 às 22:33)

Máxima de *32,4℃  
*
Ainda estão 23,6℃


----------



## remember (27 Out 2017 às 22:40)

Seiça com 10,7ºC  por aqui continua abafado, 26,0ºC com 29% de HR


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Out 2017 às 22:44)

remember disse:


> Seiça com 10,7ºC



É outro mundo, em Seiça já desceram cerca de 23ºC em relação a máxima...


----------



## remember (27 Out 2017 às 22:48)

jonas_87 disse:


> É outro mundo, em Seiça já desceram cerca de 23ºC em relação a máxima...



Mas o que leva a esses extremos? A envolvência? a humidade por lá está quase nos 90%!


----------



## André Filipe Bom (27 Out 2017 às 22:51)

Boa noite, incrivel máxima de 32,9ºC, agora estão 15,9ºC o que vale é as noites.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Out 2017 às 22:53)

remember disse:


> Mas o que leva a esses extremos? A envolvência? a humidade por lá está quase nos 90%!



Vale encaixado qb, mas mais que isso é a localização da estação, está instalada junto à ribeira de Seiça, proximo de um valeiro e da vertente norte do cume.
Reúne vários factores que potenciam uma inversão térmica bem violenta.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Out 2017 às 23:22)

Vim agora de Montemor/Serra da Amoreira onde o sensor do carro marcava 26,0ºC, aqui em baixo em Loures 21,0ºC. Inversão térmica power


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Out 2017 às 23:27)

*24,6ºC* e não sei quanto a vocês, mas tenho estado com tanta sede que vou bebendo água de 15 em 15 minutos.


----------



## remember (27 Out 2017 às 23:37)

21,9ºC actuais grande descida!


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Out 2017 às 23:44)

25,1 graus, nova mínima tropical a caminho.


----------



## AndréGM22 (27 Out 2017 às 23:49)

Quem diria que estamos quase em Novembro... Tomara muitas noites de Verão terem esta temperatura...


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Out 2017 às 00:11)

Para a posterioridade...





Pior, bem pior, segue a estação do Murtal,Parede segue com uns brutais 27,3ºC!!
É sempre a estação com registos mais impressionantes do concelho.

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTUGA82

Os *25,0ºC* actuais de Ulgueira,Sintra tambem são uma coisa surreal, pobre serra de Sintra, especialmente a zona Oeste...

Entretanto no planeta chamado Seiça, estão 8,8ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Out 2017 às 00:33)

Felizmente aqui o Auriol marca *15ºC*, mas a casa ainda está quente.

Para guardar, Lisboa a destilar no final de Outubro:


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Out 2017 às 00:39)

Por aqui tudo na mesma, está tão estável que até faz confusão.
*25,4ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Out 2017 às 00:44)

jonas_87 disse:


> Por aqui tudo na mesma, está tão estável que até faz confusão.
> *25,4ºC*


Adoro o facto de ter -10°C que isso 

Perks de viver num "vale" e ter uma serra a leste a impedir o vento todo


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Out 2017 às 00:51)

*24,0ºC* por aqui.
Nível de desespero:


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Out 2017 às 00:52)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Adoro o facto de ter -10°C que isso
> 
> Perks de viver num "vale" e ter uma serra a leste a impedir o vento todo



Exacto é uma grande diferença, por cá há poucas mínimas tropicais, mas quando são, são a valer. O vento de leste vai aumentar de intensidade, acho que irá fazer estabilizar a temperatura ao longo da madrugada, acho, vamos ver.
O mapa do IPMA está interessante, muitas cores.


----------



## criz0r (28 Out 2017 às 02:21)

E esta hein? As Estações de referência em Almada na casa dos 20ºC e eu aqui na Cova da Piedade com uns espectaculares.. 17,5ºC! 
Faço ideia no Parque da Paz, deve andar pelos 10ºC de certeza.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Out 2017 às 07:40)

Boas,

Mínima de 23,0 graus!!
Neste momento estão 23,5 graus ,acompanhados de lestada moderada.

3 mínimas tropicais em Outubro,jamais imaginaria tal cenário...


----------



## miguel (28 Out 2017 às 09:16)

Minima de 18,9℃

Agora já vai lançada para mais um dia acima dos 30℃

Estão 21,5℃


----------



## André Filipe Bom (28 Out 2017 às 09:20)

_Bom dia, _aqui mais uma vez a minima foi fresca, 9,6ºC, agora estão 12,9ºC, enfim vai ser mais um dia de verão, saudades do frio e da chuva.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Out 2017 às 11:30)

Passei ha pouco pelo Cabo Raso, bastante calor por lá, o sol queimava de uma maneira incrível.
A lestada soprava com força, ao ponto de se observar o impacto do vento sobre o mar.

Offtopic: É excelente ir ao fogos.pt e não aparecer nada,que aquilo que se passou este ano que servia de lição para sempre.


Parece que quando lá passei era a estação do IPMA com o valor mais alto...*26,3ºC*


----------



## homem do mar (28 Out 2017 às 12:25)

jonas_87 disse:


> Passei ha pouco pelo Cabo Raso, bastante calor por lá, o sol queimava de uma maneira incrível.
> A lestada soprava com força, ao ponto de se observar o impacto do vento sobre o mar.
> 
> Offtopic: É excelente ir ao fogos.pt e não aparecer nada,que aquilo que se passou este ano que servia de lição para sempre.
> ...


curioso também é a subida de 10 graus na temperatura na figueira da foz das 2h para as 3 da manhã só mesmo o vento para fazer isto.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (28 Out 2017 às 12:48)

Já vai nos 28,7ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Out 2017 às 14:03)

Boa tarde,

Fabulosa noite de Julh...   com *mínima* de *21ºC* por Mira-Sintra. Não resisti a desfrutar de uma madrugada ao ar livre, e foi sem dúvida uma das mais quentes deste ano nos pontos altos (expostos à lestada). Numa das estações de referência de Lisboa (IPMA, *Geofísico*), a temperatura não desceu abaixo dos *21,7ºC* na observação horária, quando já ontem a máxima nesta estação tinha superado os 30ºC. São de facto abismais estes valores à entrada de Novembro, mas pondo gostos à parte, não podemos deixar de concordar que é uma situação nova, interessante, e de registar.

Sigo com "apenas" 24,3ºC por agora, embora o Sol queime com a força de uma brasa.


----------



## WMeteo (28 Out 2017 às 17:11)

Boa tarde,

Novamente um dia de calor aqui pela região Oeste, com céu limpo. Vento fraco / nulo. 

Temperatura segue nos *28,6ºC*. 
________________________________

Alguns registos de temperatura a esta hora no concelho (rede underground):

*- 30,7ºC *(PROCIV Torres Vedras); *29,7ºC *(Ponte do Rol).


----------



## srr (28 Out 2017 às 18:38)

31℃ , sem vento...sensação de 36℃


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Out 2017 às 19:19)

Boas!
Estive a fazer caminhada por Sintra e eu pensava que, pelo menos, estaria mais fresquinho por lá. Não poderia estar mais enganado...
Vista do Castelo dos Mouros, no meio do calor infernal :



DSC_2355 (1) by tiago_lco, no Flickr




DSC_2354 (1) by tiago_lco, no Flickr
Juro que nunca pensei que fizesse tanto calor. Ainda bem que levei bastante água...
Por Carnaxide, a máxima chegou aos *27,8ºC*.


----------



## miguel (28 Out 2017 às 20:07)

Máxima se não histórica lá andará perto! 

Máxima *32,7ºC *passei mais mal hoje com o calor que na maioria dos dias de Verão, a rajada máxima não foi alem dos 21km/h 

Agora estão ainda *26,8ºC *


----------



## david 6 (28 Out 2017 às 20:45)

máxima: *31.1ºC *(-1.4ºC)
minima: *9.4ºC *(+0.2ºC)
actual: *19.1ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Out 2017 às 23:51)

Máxima horária de *33,3ºC* na IPMA Amadora, e bem que senti esse inferno na pele. 

Meanwhile, Praia da Rainha subiu 8ºC das 21h22h lol


----------



## criz0r (29 Out 2017 às 00:23)

Boa noite,

Este calor é um autêntico inferno. Já estou francamente saturado porque chega a ser um calor doentio. A máxima de hoje foi de *31,0ºC* que curiosamente é exactamente igual à de ontem. 

De resto, atingi os 20,2ºC ás 23h e agora estão 22,7ºC a subir em modo foguetão. Impressionante de facto, hoje nem o Parque da Paz me safa.


----------



## miguel (29 Out 2017 às 11:46)

Mínima *16,3ºC*

Agora mais do mesmo calor insuportável e vento nulo, já estão *27,3ºC * é mais um dia acima dos 30ºC


----------



## jamestorm (29 Out 2017 às 11:58)

Já ligaram a fornalha aqui por Alenquer  Já vou nos 26ºC e continua a subir...
Este calor não pode ser normal 
E há pessoas contentes porque podem ir para a praia... a sério que me ultrapassa


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Out 2017 às 12:03)

Máxima de *32,2ºC* no Cabo da Roca e na P. Rainha no dia 27 (mais alta que na capital) 

A mínima foi de 16ºC por aqui.


----------



## homem do mar (29 Out 2017 às 12:45)

Boas noite bem fresca com mínima de 5.7 por agora já calor com 28.3


----------



## André Filipe Bom (29 Out 2017 às 15:13)

Boa tarde, mais um belo dia de verão, estão 29ºC mas já foi aos 29,6ºC, espero que a partir de hoje se acabe de vez o verão.


----------



## WMeteo (29 Out 2017 às 15:39)

Boa tarde,

Temperatura segue nos *25,4ºC*. 

Céu limpo, sol e vento praticamente nulo.


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Out 2017 às 15:51)

Boas!
O meu pai foi à praia ontem e diz que estava óptima! A água estava fenomenal. É aproveitar. 
Hoje está muito mais fresco por aqui.
Não tenho dados pois a estação que acompanho pifou.


----------



## criz0r (29 Out 2017 às 17:08)

Boa tarde,

Mais um dia bem quente deste Outoverão . Máxima fixada nos *28,9ºC*.
Agora,

26,3ºC
Vento fraco de NW
30% h.r
1018hPa


----------



## fhff (29 Out 2017 às 20:58)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> Estive a fazer caminhada por Sintra e eu pensava que, pelo menos, estaria mais fresquinho por lá. Não poderia estar mais enganado...
> Vista do Castelo dos Mouros, no meio do calor infernal :
> DSC_2355 (1) by tiago_lco, no Flickr
> ...



Tenho feito o percurso Sintra-TorresVedras-Alenquer e vice-versa nestes dias e tenho notado que a temperatura está mais alta junto ao litoral que no interior. Pelo que tenho visto, cerca de 2-4ºC. Em Sintra tem estado absolutamente fora do normal. Ainda ontem na Vila estavam 31ºC, pelas 15H00. Estava mais quente que em Lisboa...


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Out 2017 às 21:02)

fhff disse:


> Tenho feito o percurso Sintra-TorresVedras-Alenquer e vice-versa nestes dias e tenho notado que a temperatura está mais alta junto ao litoral que no interior. Pelo que tenho visto, cerca de 2-4ºC. Em Sintra tem estado absolutamente fora do normal. Ainda ontem na Vila estavam 31ºC, pelas 15H00. Estava mais quente que em Lisboa...



Verdade, deve-se à lestada, olha por exemplo a máxima do Cabo Raso na passada Sexta-feira,surreal...
Ja algum tempo que não passo por Colares, como está a ribeira? Sei que é bem difícil de secar, ou quase impossível, por força dos afluentes da serra, mas deve estar na penúria não?


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Out 2017 às 21:08)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> O meu pai foi à praia ontem e diz que estava óptima! A água estava fenomenal. É aproveitar.
> .



Confirmo, está do melhor mesmo, tantos dias com vento de Sul, só podia resultar em caldo.


----------



## criz0r (29 Out 2017 às 21:56)

Temperatura a descer a bom ritmo. 18,9ºC actuais e completa ausência de vento.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Out 2017 às 22:03)

Por aqui, sigo com 19,3ºC estaveis.
Seiça já vai em *6,2ºC*, 2º geada deste outono?


----------



## david 6 (30 Out 2017 às 00:02)

máxima: *29.1ºC *(-2.0ºC)
minima: *8.1ºC *(-1.3ºC)
actual: graças à mudança de horário, vou já com *10ºC*


----------



## jamestorm (30 Out 2017 às 00:27)

Aqui pelo norte do concelho de Alenquer a descer bem, já estou com 9ºC!


----------



## criz0r (30 Out 2017 às 00:55)

E já vou com 15,6ºC por aqui. A estação curiosamente já está a indicar a ocorrência de precipitação para esta semana. Veremos como será o desfecho.
Vento a 2,5 km/h de Norte e 60% de humidade relativa.


----------



## david 6 (30 Out 2017 às 01:37)

*8.5ºC*


----------



## srr (30 Out 2017 às 08:44)

Bom dia, manhã com 3,7°C - Em Alvega , Abrantes.


----------



## david 6 (30 Out 2017 às 10:35)

minima de *5.3ºC*

já vou com *20.9ºC*


----------



## criz0r (30 Out 2017 às 11:38)

Bom dia,

*13,2ºC* de mínima por aqui e por agora estão 20,0ºC.
O vento vai soprando fraco com 49% de humidade relativa.
Pressão atmosférica em queda ligeira 1016hPa.


----------



## WMeteo (30 Out 2017 às 18:51)

Boa noite,

Dia caracterizado por céu limpo durante a manhã e até meio da tarde, sendo que a partir daí começou a surgir alguma nebulosidade. O vento soprou, durante o dia, de forma fraca. 

Temperatura segue nos *18,7ºC*.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (30 Out 2017 às 21:40)

Boa noite, Minima de 5,3ºC e a Máxima foi de 27,3ºC, espero que sempre venha a chuva, mas não sei não.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Out 2017 às 22:25)

Boas malta,

Sigo com *19,1ºC*.

@fhff esta manhã passei aí pelos teus lados, boa inversão como sempre no vale de Colares,
Saí de Sintra onde inicia o eléctrico com *17ºC*, a temperatura só começou a cair como deve de ser naquela curva apertada, que dá para ir à  localidade de Ribeira de Sintra  e Varzea de Sintra. ,caiu aos *12ºC*.Seguindo até Galamares, caiu para os *10ºC*, fui avançando cheguei aos *8ºC*, naquele entroncamento que dá para ir para Eugaria e Penedo, relativamente perto de Colares. O ponto mais frio costuma sempre ser esse, nas passagens que volta e meia faço na zona.
Tenho pena que a estação do IPMA continua off, e mais, a estação amadora de Galamares, não pode dar dados correctos, pois a zona é muito, mas muito mais fria do que os dados que a mesma debita.


----------



## david 6 (30 Out 2017 às 23:05)

minima: *5.3ºC *(-2.8ºC)
maxima: *26.8ºC *(-2.3ºC)
actual: *13.9ºC*


----------



## david 6 (31 Out 2017 às 01:54)

9.7ºC


----------



## André Filipe Bom (31 Out 2017 às 08:37)

Bom dia, Minima de 7,3ºC, por agora estão 12,4ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## david 6 (31 Out 2017 às 10:44)

minima de *6.0ºC*

agora *19.6ºC*


----------



## VimDePantufas (31 Out 2017 às 10:47)

Bom Dia,

Mais um dia de sol por estes lados, para não variar.
A temperatura actual é de 18,3ºC , humidade relativa do ar encontra-se nos 53% e a
PA é de 1016 hPa


----------



## MSantos (31 Out 2017 às 11:14)

Boas!

Manhã de Sol em Leiria com temperaturas amenas, hoje parece que já não vai aquecer tanto! 

Esperemos que a chuva se confirme!


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Out 2017 às 11:45)

A chuva fraca já nos visita amanhã, quinta já deve chover a sério, vamos ver.


----------



## lm1960 (31 Out 2017 às 12:27)

Boas,

Por aqui dia limpo e vento quase nulo. Um bocado mais fresco que nos dias anteriores.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (31 Out 2017 às 13:41)

25,8ºC e céu limpo, á espera ansiosamente pela precipitação e quêm sabe trovoadas.


----------



## ct5iul (31 Out 2017 às 16:31)

Bom Tarde 
METEO-ALMADA (CT2IUL)

Temp Max: 21.7 ºC
Temp Mini: 14.8ºC
Rajada Máxima: 32.0 km/h


Temp atual 20.3ºC 16:10

Pressão: 1017.49Hpa 16:10
Intensidade do Vento: 4.0 km/h 16:10
Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direcção do Vento: WSW
Temperatura do vento: 19.8ºC 16:10
Ponto de Orvalho: 20.0ºC 16:10
Humidade Relativa:95% 16:10
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora: 0.0 mm
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 1 Moderado 16:10
Solar: 299 w/m2
Altitude: 30 Metros

PAGINA DO METEO ALMADA ( Ainda em construção )
http://www.meteo-almada.comunidades.net/







Bom Tarde 
METEO-AJUDA (CT2IUL)

Temp Max: 23.5 ºC
Temp Mini: 15.5ºC
Rajada Máxima: 70.0 km/h


Temp atual 21.4ºC 16:10

Pressão: 1016.48Hpa 14:10
Intensidade do Vento: 13.0 km/h 16:10
Escala de Beaufort : 3
Direcção do Vento: SW
Temperatura do vento: 18.6ºC 14:10
Ponto de Orvalho: 15.0ºC 16:10
Humidade Relativa: 67% 16:10
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora: 0.0 mm
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 2 Moderado 16:10
Altitude: 110Metros

PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/


----------



## joao nunes (31 Out 2017 às 18:30)

por aqui marca 19,6ºC humidade 76%


----------



## WMeteo (31 Out 2017 às 18:50)

Boa noite,

Dia caracterizado por céu praticamente limpo, sol e vento fraco / nulo. 

Temperatura segue agora nos *18,4ºC*.


----------



## criz0r (31 Out 2017 às 18:58)

Boas,

Dia de céu limpo e temperatura mais fresca. Por agora estão 19,1ºC e 81% de humidade relativa que de resto já se vai notando no ar.
Aguardamos pelo regresso ainda que breve, da preciosa chuva.


----------



## david 6 (31 Out 2017 às 23:39)

minima: *6.0ºC *(+0.7ºC)
maxima: *25.9ºC *(-0.9ºC)
actual: *11.8ºC*


----------

